#ubuntu-il 2011-01-31
<asw3> יש בזה משהו
<dfkldjkl> טוב אני יזוז
<dfkldjkl> אני ינסה להסתדר כבר..
<asw3> כדאי גם שתלמד עברית בדרך
<Ddorda> asw3: :O
<Rodensky> חחח לא יפה
<trew100> Ddorda:  יש פוסטים חדשים?
<Rodensky> אתה לא יודע מה גילו והאם יש לו לקויות למידה ודברים כאלה
<trew100> או שרק שלך?
<Ddorda> trew100: המ זאת אומרת?
<dfkldjkl> תמיכה מאוד טובה
<dfkldjkl> מה אני יגיד לכם
<dfkldjkl> גם כן תמיכה.. חוץ מבנאדם אחד
<asw3> Rodensky, סתם אמרתי את זה בצחוק
<trew100> אחרי שתפרסם את שלך יש עוד פוסט מוכן?
<Rodensky> asw3, לא כולם מבינים את זה ככה
<Ddorda> trew100: אין את שלי. יש את של אביתר
<Ddorda> שהוא יתפרסם מחר בבוקר
<Ddorda> כאילו, עוד 4 שעות
<Ddorda> :X
<trew100> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> damn
<Ddorda> asw3: ICQ דווקא הולך יופי ברוסיה
<Ddorda> עם המפעילים החדשים שמספימים בעצמם את המשתמשים
<asw3> כן ברוסיה יש את הספאמרים הכי גדולים
<Ddorda> טוב
<asw3> אני זוכר שהיה לי את המירנדה וזה היה חוסם אותם יותר בקלות מה- icq
<Ddorda> אתם יודעים מה השעה?
<asw3> מוקדם בבוקר
<Ddorda> ctcp asw3 time אומר חד וחלק
<asw3> הצלחת לקבל ctcp?
<Ddorda> רגע, הוא עדיין אומר
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> האמת שלא
<Ddorda> טוב, אני אמצא קורבן אחר
<asw3> משום מה הוא לא מחזיר
<asw3> גם version
<asw3> הוא בדרך כלל לא נותן
<Ddorda> -trew100- TIME יום ב׳ ינו 31 02:11:02 2011
<Ddorda> חד וחלק
<Ddorda> ומישהו משתמש במערכת בעברית
<Ddorda> :O
<asw3> הוא מאחר
<Ddorda> הכי מפחיד לעשות את זה לאמריקאים
<asw3> אה לא
<Ddorda> פתאום אתה מגלה שעכשיו 6 בערב אתמול
<asw3> כן עם כל ה- ist
<asw3> כל החרא הזה
<asw3> מזל שאצלנו יש רק gmt
<Ddorda> חשבתי על משהו, זה בטח אבל משהו מוכר
<asw3> באמריקה יש כל מיני סוגים של מדידה
<Ddorda> אם אני אטוס לארה"ב
<Ddorda> הטיסה לוקחת 12 שעות, נכון?
<asw3> כן +-
<Rodensky> תלוי לאן
<Rodensky> יש טיסות של 15
<asw3> ממוצע..
<Ddorda> נניח 12
<Ddorda> ויש הבדל שעות של 8 שעות אחורה
<Ddorda> כשאני אנחת
<asw3> נוסע עתידי :-D
<Ddorda> טסתי, טכנית, 4 שעות
<Ddorda> כאילו, טסתי 12 שעות, אבל עברו רק 4 שעות
<asw3> אתה חייב שיהיה לך אמת מידה אחת
<asw3> אם אתה מודד במטרים הכל במטרים
<Rodensky> בואנה איזה איינשטיין אתה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :(
<Rodensky> חחחחח למה
<Rodensky> איינשטיין דיבר על הדברים האלה
<asw3> זה כמו שתשקול תפוזים ועגבניות ביחד
<asw3> ותתן אותו מחיר
<Ddorda> נו מה את רוצה, גברת, חשבתי על זה אולי בכיתה ג'
<Rodensky> טוב לאיינשטיין לקח קצת יותר זמן לחשוב עליהם
<trew100> לילה טוב לכם
<trew100> איינשטיין אהב לישון?
<asw3> רגע אבל איך מחשבים את הזמן?
<Ddorda> כן, אבל איינשטיין טוען שאנשים יכולים לעבור דרך קירות אם הם יעקפו את מהירות האור, נכון?
<Rodensky> לא יודעת, לא שאלתי אותו
<asw3> אין באמת קווי משווה
<trew100> אני עוד שניה יושן על המקלדת ועושה לכם
<Ddorda> ואני טוען שאם אדם יעבור את מהירות האור הוא ימות לפני שהוא יפגע בקיר
<asw3> לא הצלחתי לגעת בקויי אורך ורוחב
<trew100> ככככככזזזזזזזזזזזזזזזההההההה
<trew100> ביי לכם
<trew100> יש לי כבר חלומות טובים תודה לכל המאחלים
<Ddorda> trew100: להת'
<Ddorda> trew100: אני בדרך
<Ddorda> :D
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> אמ.. אני אשלח לך כמה חלומות שפספסתי במייל
<Ddorda> שיט, באמת פספסתי כמה חלומות
<trew100> תנסה את הראשונה
<trew100> להגיע למיטה כמה שיותר מהר
<Ddorda> חבר'ה, תאי המוח שלי בגידול אוכלוסין נמוך
<Ddorda> ואין לי עוד הרבה שנים שאני אוכל לשנות את זה
<Ddorda> אז..
<Ddorda> הרסתי את הביטוי, תסלחו לי
<Ddorda> גידול אוכלוסין שלילי
<Ddorda> זזתי
<Ddorda> מונח
<Ddorda> נו
<Ddorda> די
<Ddorda> לילה טוב וזהו
<eternal> מה רע ברעיון שלי?
<eternal> מה רע ברעיון שלי?
<eternal> אחרי שתענו לי נראה לאן התקדם
<eternal> לא נראה לי שאני אסלח לכם בקלות
<eternal> טיפשים
<eternal> מה רע ברעיון שלי?
<i> hi
<i> whats up
<Guest3924> ok
<Guest3924> i wont to know i can to put office on ubuntu
<Guest3924> i cant to write on open office
<Guest3924> i wont to install microsoft office 2007 on ubuntu
<Guest3924> ?
<trew100> חח
<trew100> אהבתי את ההקדשה בווטסאפ
<trew100> אז כך הקובץ שלנו רץ לפרסומות
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> serfus: אני חושב לסגור את ההזמנות בינתיים
<Ddorda> מה אתה אומר?
<serfus> אולי כדאי באמת
<serfus> אגב, היום התקשרה אליי המנהלת של הסניף בזמן שיעור
<serfus> אמרה לי שהיא תתקשר מאוחר יותר
<Ddorda> ולא התקשרה מאוחר יותר?
<serfus> התקשרה אליי לפני שעתיים בערך
<serfus> מאז לא
<serfus> ביקשתי את המספר אבל היא אמרה לי שהיא תתקשר
<Ddorda> חחח
<serfus> התקשרה מחסום ככה שאין לי מספר
<Ddorda> אני מופתע עד שד עצמותי. כמה אופייני
<serfus> :P
<sultan2> trew1000, אני זקוק לעזרתך בבקשה
<trew1000> בשמחה אם אוכל לעזור
<sultan2> שיחות קול עם אקיגה
<sultan2> אני מנסה לתקשר עם מפתח זנווק zenwalk והוא אומר שיש בעיה אצלי
<trew1000> שניה אני אצטרך להגדיר מחדש את התוכנה שלי
<sultan2> טוב
<sultan2> אבל אמרתי לו שאני עושה הרבה שיחות עם אנשים בישראל אוסטריה גרמניה צרפת וברזיל ואין לי הרבה בעיות
<sultan2> הבעיה שלו היא שלא שומעים אותי בצד שלו
<sultan2> אני כן שומע
<sultan2> Israel	 Ramat Hasharon	 Adsl Users
<trew1000> sultan2: sip:trew1000@ekiga.net
<sultan2> כבר
<sultan2> trew1000, 5019988@ekiga.net
<trew1000> sultan2: משום מה אני לא מצליח להפעיל את החשבון שלי שהרגע יצרתי
<trew1000> אני יתפנה לזה עוד כמה דקות
<sultan2> טוב
<sultan2> אתה רוצה את הכתובת הקודמת שלך? (לירון)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אני גאון!!!
<nicoco> Shualdon - אתה חרדון
<trew1000> sultan2: איך אני מאשר את החשבון שלי?
<trew1000> יצאתי אחד ואני לא מצליח להשתמש בו
<trew1000> הוא כותב לי לא מאושר
<sultan2> עברית או אנגלית?
<trew1000> עברית
<sultan2> תחת סטטוס (מצב)?
<sultan2> אני משתמש באנגלית, לי זה כותב Registered
<trew1000> למטה הוא מסמן לי אור ירוק וכתוב מקוון
<sultan2> אז תנסה להתקשר
<trew1000> ניסיתי
<trew1000> הוא מנתק אותי על השניה הראשונה
<trew1000> וכך זה גם בבדיקה שאני עושה
<trew1000> שניהאולי אני מתבלבל
<sultan2> אני מקווה שהם שיפרו הרבה בגרסא 3.3
<trew1000> איפה זה הסטטוס?
<sultan2> האם יש לך חשבון אחד או יותר
<sultan2> עריכה > חשבונות
<sultan2> חשבונות > עריכה
<trew1000> ואוו איזה גשם
<sultan2> איפה אתה גר?
<trew1000> איזור מודיעין
<sultan2> בראשל"צ אין גשם כרגע
<trew1000> כתוב לי שאני לא מאושר
<trew1000> ואני לא מוצא את האודיו פולס במחשב
<sultan2> כמה פעמים פתחת חשבון אקיגה?
<trew1000> זאת השניה
<sultan2> תבקש לאפס את הסיסמא ב ekiga.net זה ישלח למייל
<sultan2> יישלח*
<trew1000> אני יודע מה הסיסמא
<trew1000> אני אנסה רישום שוב
<sultan2> נחמד מאוד שהם לא מבקשים וידוא מייל, דרך אגב, אבל זו תהיה צרה אם המייל אינו נכון בזמן שצריך לאפס את הסיסמא
<trew1000> נכון
<trew1000> אני לא מוצא את האדיו פולס כדי לאפשר מיקרופון
<trew1000> מוזרה האובונטו הזאת
<sultan2> מדוע לא דביאן, אתה הרי ותיק מספיק, הלא כן?
<trew1000> אני די משתמש קצה למען האמת
<trew1000> אני לא נגעתי מספיק בשורת הפקודה כדי להתמודד עם מערכת שאין לה כלים גרפים
<sultan2> דביאן מספיק מפגרת למשתמשים חדשים :)
<trew1000> חשבתי לנסות את ארץ' אבל בינתיים כל הנסיונות הלא רציניים שלי כשלו
<trew1000> חח
<sultan2> אני רציני, וזאת אני אומר מכיוון שאובונטו נועלת את המשתמשים שלה (בעיקר בהגדרות בסיסיות)
<trew1000> הבעיה שלי שאני חולה חדשנות
<trew1000> אני רק עכשיו בודק את אובונטו
<trew1000> עד עכשיו הייתי במנדריבה
<trew1000> שהיא לדעתי ההפצה הכי טובה למתחילים שפגשתי
<trew1000> מה זה מזהה החשבון שלי?
<sultan2> :-\
<trew1000> הוא רוצה שאני אשים לו את מזהה החשבון שלי
<sultan2> יכול להיות שזה מנסה שהירשם
<sultan2> להירשם*
<trew1000> הוא כותב לי שאני לא מאושר
<trew1000> או יותר נכון לא ניתן להרשם
<sultan2> זה נראה כרילו מעולם לא רשמת את השם trew1000
<trew1000> מוזר
<trew1000> אני אנסה רישום שוב
<sultan2> החשבון שבו התקשרנו בפעם הקודמת מופיעה כ offline ו trew1000 מופיע כאילו היא מחוץ לדומיין של ekiga.net
<trew1000> מה שם החשבון הקודם שלי?
<sultan2> אם trew1000 כן היה רשום אז זה היה או מחובר או מנותק
<sultan2> קיבלת?
<sultan2> BRB
<sultan2> איזה צחוקים, חייבים (!!!חובה!!!) לעשות חדר שיחות ועידה עם אובונטו ו Ekiga/SIP או עם Mumble
<sultan2> Mumble יהיה מאוד נוח לאובונטו
<Ddorda> sultan2: אובונטו ממש לא נועלת את המשתמשים להגדרות
<Ddorda> אובונטו היא הפצת לינוקס בדיוק כמו שאר ההפצות, לא יודע מאיפה כל השטויות האלה מגיעות. בדיוק כמו שאתה יכול להחליף תכנה בארץ' אתה יכול גם באובונטו
<sultan2> Ddorda, קשה מאוד לתאם בין חבילות
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ראית את הסמס?
<Ddorda> sultan2: לא?
<sultan2> למשל, אובונטו לא טורחת לעדכן את הספריות של התוכנות ולכן יהיה מאוד קשה לעדכן לגרסאות חדשות
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סחטיין!!
<Shualdon> :D
<sultan2> מי שירצה להתנסות בהתקנה מקוד מקור ייצטרך לעבור לא מעט ייסורים עבור משתמש חדש
<Shualdon> ונחש מה עוד?
<serfus> sultan2, ובהפצה אחרת זה יהיה לו פשוט?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה עוד?
<sultan2> אני מניח שרוב מכריע של משתמשי אובונטו הם לא ותיקים ולכן זה יהיה יותר קשה לאלו
<Shualdon> אני צילמתי סרטון קצר
<Shualdon> אני עכשיו עורך אותו
<Ddorda> Shualdon: גם סרטון?
<Ddorda> וואו
<Ddorda> איזו השקעה
<Ddorda> הולכת להיות לנו יופי של כתבה מחר
<serfus> sultan2, אתה לא יכול לצפות לקבל *הכל* מוכן...
<Ddorda> :D
<sultan2> ברור
<serfus> אובונטו מחליטים לתמוך במשהו מסוים
<serfus> ואותו יהיה לך כמו שצריך
<Shualdon> רק אתה צריך ליצור לי יוזר בשביל שאני אוכל להעלות את זה
<sultan2> פדורה מעדכנת יותר חבילות ויש גם מאגרים סמי-רשמיים וה PPA של אובונטו אינו מספר אותי
<sultan2> מספק*
<sultan2> אבל זו דעתי
<serfus> גם לאובונטו יש מאגרים סמי-רשמיים... ppa זה אפילו לא קמצוץ רשמי
<avishai> ‏כ"כ הרבה שטויות, בכ"כ מעט זמן
<sultan2> אני לא נהנתי, ויציבות היא לא כ"כ בעדיפות של אובונטו אלא אם כן זה LTS
<Ddorda> sultan2: ...?
<Shualdon> אופן שוט ממש גרועה... היא מלאה באגים :\
<Ddorda> שטויות?
<serfus> sultan2, למי ענית?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: OpenShot ממש לא גרועה. תשתמש בגרסה האחרונה שלה
<Ddorda> אני רק מחכה שתצא גרסה 1.3.0
<Ddorda> תהיה על זה יופי של כתבה
<Ddorda> למרות שהיא עובדת חרא עם עברית
<sultan2> serfus,
<Shualdon> tbh cuse///
<Shualdon> אני בודק
<sultan2> חחח :)
<Ddorda> avishai: <3
<Shualdon> Ddorda: נחש מה? זו הגירסה האחרונה של
<Shualdon> ה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: היא עוד לא שוחררה, לא?
<Ddorda> 1.3.0
<Shualdon> מאיפה אני מוריד את 1.3?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: היא עוד לא שוחררה....
<Shualdon> נו...
<Ddorda> תשתמש ב־PPA שלהם
<Shualdon> אני משתמש ב1.2.2
<Ddorda> !g openshot ppa
<Hoborg> Official OpenShot PPA : “OpenShot Developers” team - https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/ archive/ppa
<Ddorda> וואלה. הייתי בטוח שיש גרסה חדשה יותר. =\
<Ddorda> ואתה אומר ש־1.2.2 מלאה בבאגים?
<Ddorda> אני יודע שב־1.3.0 סידרו המון באגים, אבל היא עוד לא שוחררה
<Shualdon> https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/openshot/+buildjob/2230177
<Shualdon> מה עם זה?
<Shualdon> אני קורא עכשיו על kdenlive
<Shualdon> אומרים שזה יותר טוב
<i-pink> עוד 15 דקות...
<serfus> i-pink, w00t?
<i-pink> סוד
<serfus> :P ?
<i-pink> סתם, אני מיואשת מהנגן שלי..
<i-pink> הוא יפה והכל.. אבל אין לו VIDEO OUT
<serfus> אז עוד 15 דקות את הולכת לשבור אותו?
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> עוד 15 דקות זה יסיים להעתיק..
<serfus> הא.. :)
<i-pink> יש לי את הiriver spinn
<i-pink> הוא ממש נוח, אבל חבל שיש לו רק 8GB ואין לו מקום למיקרוSD ואין לו איזה יציאה של וידאו..
<i-pink> אני מיואשת מהלינוקס..
<i-pink> בכללי המחשב כבר לא בראש מעיניי
<serfus> לאאא למה?
<i-pink> כי אני לומדת מוזיקה, והלינוקס עושה לי בעיות הזויות..
<serfus> את לומדת מוזיקה בניו יורק?
<i-pink> הוא לא מוכן להפעיל התקני מידי וירטואלים
<serfus> זה חסר די ידוע בלינוקס
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה משגע אותי
<serfus> פשוט אין תמיכה בתוכנות/חומרה
<i-pink> וTUXGUITAR מתחרפנת כל הזמן..
<i-pink> אני כותבת תוים שעה, ואז התוכנה מחליטה שאם פלאש פועל אז היא לא משמיעה מידי..
<serfus> לכי על מאק אם את מתכוונת להשקיע
<i-pink> ואז אני אשאר בלי בעל, ועם חור בכיס בגלל תוכנות..
<i-pink> זה ביזיון, כי תכלס TUXGUITAR היא מעולה, והיא חינמית, ותוכונות כמוה לMAC / PC עולות מאות דולרים!
<i-pink> וזה מעצבן!
<serfus> את לומדת תואר?
<i-pink> לא.
<i-pink> זה תחביב..
<serfus> אז איך הגעת לניו יורק?
<i-pink> אני לא חושבת שאי פעם אני אלמד משהו כדי לקבל בריסטול מודפס..
<i-pink> הגעתי במטוס.. כמו רוב האנשים שמגיעים לכאן..
<serfus> אממ דא
<serfus> :P
<serfus> טסת לניו יורק כדי ללמוד
<serfus> ?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> אני כאן בגלל הזוגן
<i-pink> ככהאני עושה גם משהו שאני אוהבת..
<i-pink> קצת קשה לטייל שיש מינוס בחוץ..
<H3r0> i-pink - במקרה הכי הכי הכי גרוע משתמשים במכונה וירטואלית
<serfus> אה מגניב
<i-pink> האמת שעל המכונה הזו זה כנראה מה שאני יעשה..
<serfus> i-pink, מה עם להשתמש בתוכנות פרוצות? המוסר מפריע לך?
<i-pink> אבל זה לא הכי נוח
<i-pink> כי התקני קול וירטואלים הם פשוט חרא
<H3r0> כמו כל דברים בחיים
<i-pink> המוסר לא מפריע לי.. אבל זה לר נראה לי נכון, שיש לינוקס.
<H3r0> יש דברים טובים יותר ויש דברים רעים
<i-pink> אם אני עובדת בכתיבת מוסיקה, ויש לי דיליי בין בINPUT לOUTPUT זה פשוט לא זה..
<H3r0> אז אולי dual?
<i-pink> מה DUAL?
<H3r0> dual boot
<i-pink> אני לי ממש צורך בו.
<H3r0> אין לי?
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> אוקיי ניסיתי לעזור
<i-pink> כי אני צריכה לשלב 4-5 תוגנות אודיו ביחד.
<Shualdon> Ddorda: פה?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: יס יור בלונס
<Shualdon> איזה שיר רקע אני אשים?
<Shualdon> כי זה בלי דיבור
<Ddorda> Shualdon: time for revolution
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> Thi thi thi this is the time of  - the revolution!
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סליחה
<Ddorda> קוראים לזה
<Ddorda> Converting vegetarian
<Shualdon> לא מכיר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מכיר
<Shualdon> אגב, אתה חייב ל י שירים
<Ddorda> !youtube converting vegetarian
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqc8JNzniUc
<Ddorda> Shualdon: תזכיר לי?
<Shualdon> המוני דיסקים שמצאת
<Ddorda> Shualdon: נו איך אני אעביר לך
<Shualdon> תעביר לי שיר אחד טוב
<Ddorda> זה שוקל מלא
<Ddorda> שיר אחד?
<Shualdon> דרך דרופבוקס
<Ddorda> מה הטעם שלך?
<Shualdon> בשביל הסרטון...
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ...
<Shualdon> שיהיה איכות טובה
<Ddorda> מה הטעם שלך?
<Shualdon> מוזיקת רוק ישנה
<Ddorda> זה יוצא מדיסקים. איזה איכות טובה אתה מצפה שיהיה?
<Shualdon> איכות טובה...
<Ddorda> אריק קלפטון? ביטלז? ביץ' בויז?
<Shualdon> ביטלס
<Ddorda> שנייה נראה מה יש לי
<Ddorda> יש לי גם קווין
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> קווין זה מעולה
<Shualdon> אוו
<Shualdon> בעצם יש לי קווין
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> Shualdon: Don't stop me now bitch
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> קילר קווין התאים לאורך של הסרטון
<Shualdon> אז שמתי אותו
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Shualdon> כי אני לךא רוצה שהשיר יעצר באמצע
<Shualdon> זה גם שיר נחמד לרקע
<Shualdon> אני מקווה שיוטיוב לא ישתיקו אותו
<Ddorda> לא קריטי בתכל'ס, אפשר לחשוב
<Ddorda> אם הם ישתיקו אותו, תשלח להם מכתב שזו זכותך בגדר שימוש הוגן
<Ddorda> והם ישחררו אותו
<Ddorda> הם עושים את זה תמיד
<Shualdon> למה?
<Ddorda> כדי לרצות את כולם
<Shualdon> חח
<Ddorda> אז כשחברה פונה אליהם הם מאפשרים להם לחסום
<Shualdon> מזתומרת שימוש הוגן?
<Ddorda> וכשהמשתמשים פונים אליהם הם מאפשרים לשחרר
<Ddorda> שימוש הוגן, כמו למשל אם תצטט טקסט מאתר אחר
<Ddorda> גם אם יש עליו זכויות יוצרים
<Ddorda> זה נקרא שימוש הוגן
<Ddorda> וזו זכותך
<Ddorda> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%A9_%D7%94%D7%95%D7%92%D7%9F
<Shualdon> kdenlive דווקא טוב מאוד
<hosting> מה קורה?
<Shualdon> טוב זה מרנדר את הסרטון
<Shualdon> אני הולך להתקלח
<Shualdon> hosting: שלום
<Shualdon> hosting: להתראות
<Shualdon> :)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: bbl
<hosting> למה להתראות
<Ddorda> hosting: ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: nub
<Ddorda> :)
<hosting> אפשר כוון
<hosting> ללמוד לינקוס
<hosting> במיוחד אובנטו
<hosting> אה?
<sultan2> תלמד לבד
<sultan2> היום הכל ברשת
<sultan2> לך לאוניברסיטת ת"א (תואר ראשון במחשבים) וילמדו אותך אובונטו (ככה הם קוראים לזה: "אובונטו") בסוף שנה 4
<sultan2> בחיי, היום לא לומדים כ-ל-ו-ם ב"אקדמיה"
<Ddorda> sultan2: מה הבעיה עם זה שהם קוראים לזה "אובונטו"?
<sultan2> אותה הבעיה שאנשים חושבים שמה שעובדתית מורכת משני פרוייקטים ראשיים, גנו ולינוקס, מוכר כדבר אחר
<serfus> השאלה היא מה מלמדים שם
<serfus> אם מלמדים לינוקס באמת לא צריך לקרוא לזה אובונטו
<sultan2> כלום, מלמדים קשקוש! רוצים ללמוד? תקראו את הפורומים של דביאן ו Linux Questions
<sultan2> אוניברסטאות לא חכמות
<serfus> תלוי מה המטרה שלך
<serfus> סביר להניח שתואר יעזור לך למצוא עבודה, לא?
<sultan2> תואר ראשון במשפטים + לומד כיום תואר שני < לא שווה כלום חוץ מסמכויות שבאות עם ברשיון
<sultan2> פיקציה
<serfus> אבל בלי התואר היית מוצא עבודה?
<sultan2> אי אפשר להיות עו"ד בלי תואר מכיוון שזו עבירה על ה"חוק"
<sultan2> בלי תואר אני יודע לנהל משרדים מצויין!
<serfus> טוב, אני מניח שבתחום המחשבים זה פחות קריטי
<serfus> אבל עדיין
<serfus> לילה טוב!
<sultan2> לילה טוב :)
<sultan2> גורמים לאוכלוסיה להיות מטומטמת יותר ויותר ומעלים את מחירי התארים שגם ככה לא שווים כלום, לשמיים
<sultan2> תפתחו עסק
<sultan2> ותטפחו את המוניטין שלכם
<aljgd> hi
<Ddorda> liel: היי
<liel> Ddorda: שלום
<avishai> ‏תגידו, מי זה הsultan2 הזה? לא נמאס לו ל#% את השכל?
<avi1333_> תגידו כדאי להתקין בנוסף לגנום גם את הKDE?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: תתקין, זה לא כואב
<Ddorda> ההבדל העיקרי הוא שיהיו לך מלא תכנות כפולות
<Ddorda> כאילו שתי תכנות שעושות אותו דבר
<avi1333_> אה:S אז סתם חבל על המקום חחחח
<Ddorda> מקסימום תמחק
<avi1333_> טוב נראה אולי בהזגמנות נתקין כדי לבדוק מה כולם מתלהבים מהלגק הזה
<avi1333_> חחח כן :D אבל אם אניעושה אחר כך מחיקה זה מוחק גם את כל התוכנות שלו?
<avi1333_> *KDE
<Ddorda> לדעתי כן
<avi1333_> סבבה מצויין,תודה אחי:D
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אתה צריך ליצור לי משתמש בשביל להעלות את הכתבה, לא?
<avi1333_> ד"א נושא התרומה עם "המקור" סודר? זאות אומרת אפשר כבר לתרום דרך העברה בנקאית?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן
<Ddorda> שנייה אחת
<Ddorda> avi1333_: דרך העברה בנקאית תמיד היה אפשר
<Ddorda> אבל אי אפשר דרך כרטיס אשראי
<Ddorda> avi1333_: אתה רוצה לתרום?
<avi1333_> אה:S סבבה ב10 לפבואר נכנס לי משכורת ,ב"ה אני אתרום
<avi1333_> כן
<Ddorda> יש! :)
<Ddorda> אנחנו במחסור תורמים
<Ddorda> בעיקר בגלל שאין איך לתרום
<Ddorda> :X
<Shualdon> אולי גם אני אתרום
<Shualdon> מחר נכנסת משכורת
<Shualdon> אמורה להיות טובה
<nady> kh
<Shualdon> קיבלתי בונוס :P
<avi1333_> :S הבעיה עם הכרטיסי אשראי אמורה להסתדר בקרוב?
<nady> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> avi1333_: לדעתי לא
<Ddorda> לצערי
<Ddorda> nady: לילה טוב
<avi1333_> לילה טוב nady
<nady> לילה טוב אחי
<avi1333_> אה באסה ...וואי זה באמת בעיה חמורה להשיג תרומות:S
<nady> אם אני ינתק תמסך זה יסתדר
<Ddorda> avi1333_: כן
<Ddorda> ויש לנו כבר ממש מעט. זה בעייתי
<Ddorda> יש לנו איזה 300₪ או 400
<Ddorda> משהו כזה
<nady> איך אני רואה פרטים על המחשב
<Ddorda> זה לא כלום, אבל זה לא הרבה
<nady> איפה יש בעיה עם כרטיס אשראי
<avi1333_> כן זה ממש מעט
<nady> מה פקודה שאומרת פרטים על המחשב
<hosting> למה התוכנות פה קטן
<hosting> והכתב
<nady> איפה זה פה
<nady> דור?
<Ddorda> nady: ?
<Ddorda> hosting: ?
<Ddorda> nady: תלוי איזהפרטים
<Ddorda> איזה פרטים*
<Ddorda> אתה מדבר על lspci?
<hosting> למה התוכנות בקטן
<nady> זיכרון לןח אם
<hosting> מזה?
<nady> מעבד
<nady> יש לך חומר באנטרנט למתחילים?
<Shualdon> lshw
<nady> מה זה
<Ddorda> nady: כן
<nady> מה רשמת
<Shualdon> רשימת חומרה
<Ddorda> http://linuxguide.org.il
<Elihai> מה קורה?
<Elihai> Ddorda
<Elihai> תענה פרטי
<Shualdon> Ddorda: מעלה את הסרטון...
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מגניב
<Shualdon> Ddorda: עכשיו תכין לי יוזר בשביל שאני אעלה את הכתבה?!?!!!?@$#%$^
<moshe742> Ddorda, יש משהו קצת מציק בפורום החדש
<moshe742> האייקונים בצד לא מסמנים שיש הודעות חדשות באשכולות שכבר ראית
<Ddorda> moshe742: עדיין יש גישה לפורום הישן
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן
<Ddorda> שנייה
<moshe742> מה הקשר?
<Ddorda> moshe742: אין קשר. חשבתי שאתה אומר את זה כאילו אין גישה לפורום הישן
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, תכתוב את זה בוויקי
<moshe742> אהה, אוקי
<Ddorda> "רשימת מטלות"
<Ddorda> !wiki רשימת מטלות
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
<Ddorda> לעזאזל, הכלי הזה לעולם לא יעבוד כמו שצריך
<moshe742> זה מפנה ישירות לוויקי שלנו?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> Shualdon: שלח לי שם משתמש ומייל בפרטי
<Shualdon> יש לי קצת לאג בגלל ההעלאה של הסרטון
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> אפשר עזרה
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ?
<Elihaii> תראו שאני מחבר תהתקן
<Elihaii> הוא נותן לי שגיאה
<Ddorda> חבר'ה, מה דעתכם, את wiki.ubuntu-il.com להפנות לוויקי החדש או להשאיר על linuxguide?
<Elihaii> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Elihaii> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Elihaii>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Elihaii>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Elihaii>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Elihaii> זה השגיאה
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תעלה את השגיאה לפייסטבין. לא להספים את החדר
<Ddorda> http://pastebin.com
<Ddorda> moshe742: תוכל לעזור לו אם יש לך רגע? אני עמוס
<Elihaii> אפשר עזרה
<moshe742> Elihaii, מה הבעיה?
<Elihaii> תחף תראה
<Elihaii> אני מעלה תתמונה
<Ddorda> moshe742: מה דעתך
<Ddorda> את wiki.ubuntu-il.com
<Ddorda> להפנות לוויקי החדש
<Ddorda> או להשאיר על לינוקס גאיד?
<Elihaii> תגידי גם 50 שקל, זה טוב לתרום בדף התרומה?
<moshe742> Ddorda, אפשר להעתיק את כל המידע מהוויקי של לינוקס גייד אלינו (של אובונטו)?
<Elihaii> http://up351.siz.co.il/up2/wwydzmzimljg.png - השגיאה להלן..
<Elihaii> תראו תלינק
<Elihaii> זה השגיאה
<Ddorda> moshe742: בעיקרון אפשר, כדאי לברר אתם לדעתם
<Ddorda> כך או כך בלינוקס גאיד יש כבר חומר לא עדכני
<Elihaii> תוכלו לעיין בלינק
<Elihaii> לראות תתמונה
<Elihaii> ולהגיד לי מה עושים
<moshe742> Elihaii, מה יש לך שם? איזה מערכת קבצים וכדומה?
<Elihaii> לא יודע
<Elihaii> אין שם קבצים
<Elihaii> כרגע
<Elihaii> אפילו שאתחול עשיתי לא עובד
<Elihaii> פשוט לא מזהה אותו
<moshe742> Elihaii, מה הפלט של הפקודה fdisk -l
<Elihaii> אני לא יודע
<moshe742> עם sudo בהתחלה
<Elihaii> אין לי מושג בזה, עדיין.
<moshe742> מה הידע שלך בלינוקס?
<Elihaii> אין לי
<Elihaii> בקושי הצלחתי להתקין תמערכת..
<Elihaii> אתה יכול להיכנס למחשב הזה?
<moshe742> יצא לך להתקין את חלונות?
<Elihaii> ולבדוק הכל..
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> ווינדוס?
<moshe742> האם התקנת את הלינוקס על כונן אחר מהכונן של חלונות?
<moshe742> חלונות=וינדוס
<Elihaii> התקנתי את לינקוס על כל שטח הדיסק.
<Elihaii> וכמערכת הפעלה יחידה
<Elihaii> וזה 10.0.4
<Elihaii> הינה
<Elihaii> הפצה: 10.01
<Elihaii> 10.4
<moshe742> אוקי, כנס ל-ישומים>עזרים>מסוף
<moshe742> שם תקליד את הפקודה sudo fdisk -l ותקיש אנטר
<moshe742> תתבקש להזין סיסמה, תזין אותה ותקיש אנטר
<moshe742> תעתיק את הפלט שיצא לך ותביא לפה
<moshe742> Elihaii, קיבלת?
<Elihaii> אממ
<Elihaii> רק שניה נעלה לאתר
<Elihaii> במסמך
<Elihaii> כי זה הרבה
<Elihaii> תרצה בפרטי?
<moshe742> אפשרי
<Elihaii> כך בפרטי
<Elihaii> קיבלת?
<moshe742> כן, יש לך 2 כוננים פיזית, נכון?
<Elihaii> כן
<moshe742> יש את הכונן שיש עליו את הלינוקס, מה יש בכונן השני?
<Elihaii> כלום
<Elihaii> חוץ ממסמך 1
<moshe742> ואתה רוצה גישה למסמך הזה?
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> אני רוצה פשוט שהכונן usb יפעל
<moshe742> זה כונן USB או פנימי במחשב?
<Elihaii> זה כונן חיצוני פשוט התקן שקניתי עכשיו
<Elihaii> כמו pm3
<Elihaii> mp3
<moshe742> יש לך מחשב אחר עם חלונות שהוא עובד עליו?
<Elihaii> כן
<moshe742> כוננים אחרים עובדים אצלך כשאתה מחבר אותם?
<moshe742> האם אתה רואה את הכונן המדובר ב-מקומות?
<Elihaii> לא יודע אבל שאני מחבר אמ פי 3
<Elihaii> הוא פועל
<Elihaii> אבל הכונן הזה מישום מה לא עובד
<moshe742> השאלה אם הוא מופיע בתפריט של מקומות
<Elihaii> אה כן
<Elihaii> אבל הוא מופיע עם סמל של יו אס בי
<Elihaii> כאילו הוא לא הופעל
<Elihaii> הותחל%
<Elihaii> אולי היתחול יעזור?
<moshe742> וכשאתה מנסה להפעיל אותו יש לך את ההודעת שגיאה
<moshe742> נכון?
<Elihaii> הוא מביא ככה
<Elihaii> שלחתי בפרטי
<Elihaii> תסתכל
<Elihaii> לעשות תאחול
<Elihaii> אתחול
<moshe742> לא מזיק לאתחל את המחשב אבל אני לא חושב שזה יעזור
<Elihaii> לא את המחשב
<Elihaii> את הכונן
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון לאתחל את הכונן?
<Elihaii> אתחול רגיל
<Elihaii> לכונן
<Elihaii> השאלה מה
<Elihaii> לינקוס ext2 או 3
<moshe742> אם אני מבין נכון את מה שאתה אומר אתה מתכוון לפרמוט, לכן אני לא בטוח שאתה באמת רוצה את זה
<Elihaii> או אפשרות אחרת
<Elihaii> אני רוצה
<Elihaii> אין בו כלום
<Elihaii> ליזה מערכת קבצים לשנות
<moshe742> אבל אתה צריך את המסמך שיש בו, לא?
<Elihaii> לא צריך
<moshe742> אוקי, אז האם הדיסק יהיה בשימוש עם מחשבים אחרים שמריצים חלונות?
<Elihaii> לא
<Elihaii> למה שיהיה
<Elihaii> רק תגיד לי לאיזה מערכות קבצים
<Elihaii> מערכת קבצים
<Elihaii> לשנות
<moshe742> זה דיסק נייד, אולי אתה משתמש בו להעברת קבצים למשל או כל דבר אחר?
<Elihaii> ולאתחל
<Elihaii> לא
<Elihaii> יש לי להעברת קבצים, רק צריך אותו להעביר גיבוי
<Elihaii> והוא לא מזהה אותו
<moshe742> לדעתי ל-EXT4, היא הכי טובה בסה"כ
<Elihaii> קודם צריך שזה יזהה אותו
<Elihaii> סבבה דקה
<moshe742> סביר שאפשר לגרום לו לזהות אותו גם בלי לאתחל, זה פשוט ידרוש יותר עבודה, זה הכל
<Elihaii> חח טוב.. אבל קודם שיזהה אותו..
<Elihaii> אבל חכה
<Elihaii> קודם האתחול
<moshe742> כשהוא יזהה אותו כמו שצריך כבר לא תצטרך אותי סביר להניח לפתרון הבעיה:)
<Elihaii> אם הוא יזהה
<Elihaii> מוזר נראה לי תבוא שגיאה כי זה לוקח די זמן לאתחל
<moshe742> אם זה לא בעית זיהוי חומרה (מה שסביר להניח שלא) לא צריכה להיות בעיה
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה בארץ?
<Elihaii> כפר סבא
<moshe742> ואתה מגיע לאזור ת"א?
<Elihaii> לא אחי
<moshe742> אם נוכל להיפגש נוכל לבדוק יותר טוב מה הבעיה...
<Elihaii> כן אה
<Elihaii> זה לוקח הרבה זמן
<Elihaii> זה לא אמור לפעול ככה
<moshe742> תן לו את הזמן או תבטל את הפעולה ותבדוק מול מחשב חלונות אם יש לך זמין עכשיו אם הוא עובד שם כמו שצריך
<moshe742> אגב, ניסית על חיבור USB אחר?
<moshe742> לפעמים החיבור הוא גורם הבעיה
<Elihaii> כאילו להעביר אותו לחיבור אחר?
<Elihaii> נתן שגיאה
<Elihaii> ושלחתי לך בפרטי
<moshe742> מה הפלט של הפקודה במסוף (כמו קודם) dmesg | tail
<Elihaii> אין לי מושג מזה
<moshe742> אחרי שתביא את הפלט תנסה חיבור אחר
<Elihaii> אה אחי הבנתי, שאני מחבר אותו לווינדוס
<moshe742> תעתיק למסוף (איפה שהיה את הפקודה של fdisk)
<Elihaii> הוא מהבהב
<Elihaii> שאני מחבר לפה
<Elihaii> הוא לא מהבהב
<moshe742> אתה יכול לבדוק עכשיו אם זה מהבהב בחלונות?
<moshe742> בכל מקרה תבדוק על חיבור אחר, זה מתחיל להיות חשד גדול:)
<Elihaii> שנייהם מהבהבים
<Elihaii> אבל פה הוא לא עובד
<Elihaii> ובחלונות עובד
<moshe742> תחליט, אני צריך לדעת שהמידע שאני מקבל ממך נכון לכל אורך הדרך אחרת יהיה קשה מאוד לעזור...
<Elihaii> חיברתי להתקן אחר
<Elihaii> עדיין שגיאה
<Elihaii> תן שוב תפקודה במסוף
<moshe742> אוקי, אז באחד זה לא הבהב, בשני זה הבהב (שניהם בלינוקס) ועדיין לא עובד
<moshe742> יוצאת אותה השגיאה, נכון?
<Elihaii> שניההם מהבהבים
<Elihaii> כן
<moshe742> הפקודה היא dmesg | tail
<moshe742> אני צריך את הפלט של זה
<moshe742> נניח ה-30 שורות האחרונות
<Elihaii> נתתי לך בפרטי
<moshe742> אוקי, תנתק ותחבר שוב את הכונן ואז תריץ שוב את הפקודה
<moshe742> אתה יכול פשוט ללחוץ על החץ למעלה ותהיה לך שם הפקודה האחרונה שהרצת
<Elihaii> שלחתי לך בפרטי
<moshe742> איך ניסית לאתחל את הכונן קודם?
<Elihaii> רגיל אתחול
<Elihaii> ומערכת קבצים שאמרת לי
<Elihaii> ואז הלכתי לווינדוס
<moshe742> תאר לי איך עשית את זה
<Elihaii> והתחלתי רגיל
<moshe742> דרך איזו תוכנה?
<moshe742> איזה חלונות יש לך?
<al09_> אתה איתי?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> ראית את השאלות שלי?
<al09_> לא
<moshe742> דרך איזו תוכנה?
<moshe742> איזה חלונות יש לך?
<al09_> אקס פי
<moshe742> ודרך איזה תוכנה ניסית לאתחל את הכונן?
<al09_> בשום תוכנה
<al09_> לוחץ מקש ימני על העכבר
<al09_> ואז אתחול
<moshe742> דרך חלונות או לינוקס?
<al09_> ואז מערכת קבצים שאמרת לי
<al09_> ובצע אתחול
<al09_> בהתחלה לינקוס לא עבד
<al09_> עשיתי בווינדוס
<al09_> ועבד
<moshe742> כלומר איתחלת בחלונות?
<al09_> כן
<moshe742> לאיזה פורמט אתחלת בחלונות עכשיו?
<al09_> הרגיל
<al09_> לא ללינקוס
<al09_> משהו מתחיל באף
<al09_> f
<moshe742> ל-FAT32 או NTFS?
<al09_> כן
<al09_> fat32
<moshe742> האם הוצאת את הכונן באופן בטוח?
<al09_> כן
<al09_> אולי תיכנס למחשב וזהו?
<moshe742> מה ה-IP שלך?
<al09_> למה
<al09_> בישביל מה
<al09_> דרך תוכנה הכי טוב
<moshe742> איך אתה רוצה שאכנס למחשב שלך?
<al09_> איך דרך האייפי?
<moshe742> גם בתכנה אני צריך את הכתובת שלך ברשת כדי שאכנס למחשב שלך ולא של מישהו אחר
<al09_> אני יודע
<al09_> איזה תוכנה להתקין
<moshe742> אתה לא צריך להתקין, יש לך מובנה, כל מה שאני צריך זה לדעת מה האייפי שלך ואתה צריך לאפשר לי להשתלט לך על המחשב
<al09_> סבבה דקה
<al09_> נשלח בפרטי
<Ddorda> תגידו, למישהו יש ניסיון עם מדיה סנטר?
<Ddorda> אני רוצה להפוך מחשב למדיה סנטר
<moshe742> al09_, אתה ראית מה ששלחתי לך?
<al09_> כן
<al09_> נשלח..
<al09_> ועשיתי
<moshe742> צריך גם שתסמן את אפשרלמשתמשים אחרים לשלוט על המחשב שלך
<al09_> סבבה
<al09_> עשיתי כבר
<moshe742> אני במחשב שלך
<al09_> אוקי תבדוק
<moshe742> התפריט נפתח אצלך?
<moshe742> האם האפקטים מופעלים אצלך?
<moshe742> al09_, תבטל את האפקטים ותודיע לי פה שעשית את זה, אני לא יכול לעשות הרבה כשהם פועלים
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-01
<Ddorda> i-pink: כאן?
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא היא בניו יורק
<Ddorda> H3r0: חחח
<H3r0> יששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששש
<H3r0> מישהו צחק מהבדיחות שלי !!!!!!!
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא
<Ddorda> זה היה יותר "הממ... בסדר"
<Ddorda> (איזה מבאס אני)
<Ddorda> :D
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא לא לא לא לא
<H3r0> שניה אני עושה snapshot
<H3r0> מדפיס
<H3r0> וממסגר על הקיר
<H3r0> Ddorda - ואה עלייך
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> אני כאן
<H3r0> Ddorda - היא כאן
<H3r0> הוא נראלי ישן
<i-pink> אולי..
<i-pink> אני חייבת להתאמן מלא
<i-pink> אבל האמה שלי הלכה
<H3r0> האמה?
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> שזה?
<H3r0> !g המאה
<Hoborg> המאה ה-19 – ויקיפדיה - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/המאה_ה-19
<H3r0> !g האמה
<Hoborg> האמה בע&quot;מ, חומרי בידוד בא.ת. מגדל העמק - דפי זהב - http://www.d.co.il/431580/5690/
<i-pink> האצבע השלישית
<H3r0> אה חח
<H3r0> תשמעי אם את באמת רוצה - תשקיעי ותראי פירות
<i-pink> התאמתי בויברטו חצי שעה.
<i-pink> ולבסוף הצלחתי
<H3r0> תשמרי על הגלחת שלך ויהיה בסדר
<i-pink> אז המשכתי הכרבה פעמים
<H3r0> את תצליחי
<i-pink> ושחקתי אותה קצת...
<H3r0> למה את נשמעת לי קצת עצובה?
<i-pink> כי יש לי פצע (עור משופשף) באצבע..
<i-pink> ודי קשה לנגן ככה
<H3r0> אני אספר לך סיפור
<H3r0> רוצה לשמוע?
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> יש שחקן כדורגל קוראים לו דוד וייה (הוא שחקן בספרד)
<H3r0> כשהוא היה קטן הוא שיחק מלא מלא מלא
<H3r0> בעט ברגל ימין
<H3r0> ופתאום הוא שבר את רגל ימין
<i-pink> אאוץ
<H3r0> הרופאים אמרו לו שהוא חייב לנוח
<H3r0> ואסור לו לזוז
<H3r0> אבל הוא לא ויתר
<H3r0> הוא התחיל לשחק ולבעוט עם רגל שמאל
<H3r0> עד שימין תבריא
<i-pink> OMG
<H3r0> וככה עבר זמן מה
<H3r0> והיום הוא שחקן גדול שבועט באותה מידה שתי הרגלים
<H3r0> ויש לו דיוק
<H3r0> מה שאני רציתי להגיד זה לא שתתחילי להתאמן עם היד השניה
<H3r0> אלא
<H3r0> שאם את רוצה ובאמת רוצה את תצליחי
<i-pink> אני מקווה
<H3r0> מה את מקווה
<i-pink> התחלתי ללמוד דרך המחשב
<H3r0> את תצליחי
<i-pink> שאני אצליח..
<H3r0> מילה של גיבור [;
<H3r0> אם חבר שלי נקב בניק שלך כאחת שהיא באמת תותחית
<H3r0> אז תאמיני לי שתצליחי
<H3r0> לא חשוב שמות
<i-pink> [מוחמאת] [מסמיקה]
<H3r0> תרימי את הראש תסכלי קדימה והכל יהיה בסדר :)
<H3r0> תאמיני בעצמך
<i-pink> התאמנתי סה"כ שעתיים היום..
<H3r0> בסדר אל תסתכלי על החצי כוס הריקה
<H3r0> תסכלי על המלאה
<i-pink> אני חושבת לתת ליד קצת לנוח היום
<H3r0> התאמנתי היום
<H3r0> מחר אני אבוא אהיה יותר טובה בהרבה
<i-pink> האמת ששמתי לב למשהו מעניין
<H3r0> ?
<i-pink> שגם שאני לא מתאמנת פיזית, אלא מריצה בראש ותוהה על איך שאני מנגנת, זה מביא לשיפור בנגינה
<i-pink> ואני לא מבינה איך
<H3r0> זה ידוע
<H3r0> אני אגיד לך יותר מזה
<i-pink> ?
<H3r0> הייתה איזו מתעמלת
<H3r0> נו זאת באוליפידיות
<H3r0> שעולה על המתקנים המוזרים האלו
<H3r0> קיצר היא לא הצליחה לעשות איזה תרגיל
<H3r0> ואחרי שהיא תירגלה בראש שלה את התרגיל 4 פעמים
<H3r0> היא הצליחה
<i-pink> מעניין.
<H3r0> המוח שלנו מגיב באותה צורה בין אם את באמת בסיטואציה לבין אם את רק מדמיינת
<H3r0> אני יכול לעשות לך "ניסוי" קטנטן
<i-pink> אוקי
<H3r0> תדמייני שאני לוקח לימון ונותן לך אותו
<H3r0> עכשיו תשחקי איתו קצת
<H3r0> אבל תדמייני
<H3r0> עכשיו אני רוצה
<H3r0> שתקחי את הלימון ותחתכי אותו לשניים
<i-pink> אוקי מנסה
<H3r0> תקחי חצי אחד תסחטי אותו לתוך כוס
<i-pink> OK
<H3r0> עכשיו תדמייני שאת שותה אותו
<H3r0> ותגידי לי איך את הרגשת
<H3r0> חמוץ בפה?[;
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> קצת
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> עכשיו יותר חמוץ
<H3r0> רואה?
<H3r0> אבל לא שתית באמת
<H3r0> למה זה?[;
<H3r0> בגלל מה שאמרתי לך לפני כן
<H3r0> :)
<H3r0> אז תחשיבי חיובי יהיה בסדר
<i-pink> מגניב ביותר
<H3r0> את תצליחי אם תאמיני בעצמך אל תתיאשי אני לא סתם אומר לאנשים שהם מסוגלים
<H3r0> בעיקר שחבר שלי אמר שאת תותחית
<Ddorda> i-pink: שלחתי לך הודע
<Ddorda> ה
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> Ddorda - תסכים איתי ואל תבאס
<H3r0> נכון.
<H3r0> ?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן
<Ddorda> מצטרף לכל מילה
<i-pink> מה?
<H3r0> <H3r0> את תצליחי אם תאמיני בעצמך אל תתיאשי אני לא סתם אומר לאנשים שהם מסוגלים
<H3r0> בקשר למשפט הזה [;
<Ddorda> כינור זה כלי שדורש הרבה, אבל מחזיר הרבה
<i-pink> דור, כמה שעות רצוי להתאמן ביום?
<Ddorda> לפחות שעה
<Ddorda> אם יש לך יותר זמן, מצוין
<i-pink> אני פשוט מפחדת להתאמן יותר מידי.
<i-pink> היום התאמנתי חצי שעה רק על ויברטו
<i-pink> ושחקתי את הקצה של הקמיצה.. כי התלהבתי נורא שהצלחתי
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש מצב שאנחנו מדברים עכשיו עם
<H3r0> מירי בן ארי הבאה [;
<i-pink> מי זו מירי בן ארי?
<Ddorda> i-pink: האצבעות עוד ישחקו לך הרבה
<i-pink> מלחיץ..
<Ddorda> ענבר... יש לי משהו להגיד לך בפרטי..!
<i-pink> OK
<H3r0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dsWOvXN0Vw
<H3r0> תשמעי את המנגינה
<H3r0> זאת כנרית אחת הטובות של הארץ
<H3r0> המורה שלי גם יודע לנגן על כינור והוא למד איתה ביחד
<i-pink> H3r0, אתה מנגן כינור?
<H3r0> איפה הלוואי
<H3r0> אין לי את הכשרון בשום כלי נגינה
<i-pink> יש איזה דיבור ערסי על הנגינה הנפלאה של הכינור
<H3r0> אני גר עם ערסים
<H3r0> והם מדברים על בחורה עם צדדים שהיא דומה לכינור
<H3r0> או גיטרה
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> זה נורא בעיניי
<H3r0> לא נורא זה ערסים
<i-pink> אני מחפשת את הכנרית הזו SOLO
<H3r0> היא תותחית
<H3r0> היא הופיעה גם עם זמרים מחו"ל
<i-pink> אני אוהבת את vanassa mae
<i-pink> היא גם תותחית
<H3r0> i-pink - אבל אם תשקיעי את תגיעי לרמות האלו
<H3r0> ובדרך כלל לבנות יש את הכשרון הזה של הכינור
<i-pink> אני לא חושבת שיש לי סיכוי להגיע כלכך גבוה.
<i-pink> הם התחילו בגיל 4-6
<H3r0> i-pink - צר לי לאכזב אותך
<H3r0> הן*
<i-pink> והים היא בת 35~
<H3r0> זה לא אומר שאת לא יכולה להיות ברמה שלה
<i-pink> כלומר יש לה 30 שנה ניסיון..
<H3r0> אז מה
<i-pink> אז בגיל 55 אני אולי אהיה ברמה שלה.
<H3r0> לאבא שלי יש 35 שנה ניסיון על הכביש
<H3r0> אבל פעמיים הזזתי את הגה והצלתי תאונה
<H3r0> זה אומר משהו?
<H3r0> i-pink-  אם תרצי השמיים הם הגבול
<H3r0> ובאמת זה ככה
<H3r0> בכל דבר בחיים
<i-pink> מה הכוונה הזזת את ההגה?
<H3r0> במכונית יש הגה
<H3r0> שאיתו זזים ימינה שמאלה
<H3r0> אז הזזתי זאת אומרת
<H3r0> שהעפתי אותו שמאלה
<H3r0> סיבבתי
<i-pink> סיבבת לאבא שלך?
<H3r0> כן
<i-pink> אהה
<H3r0> אחרת הייתה תאונה
<H3r0> i-pink - בקיצור אני מקווה שהצלחתי לרומם את המצב רוח שלך ולגרום לך לרצות עוד להתאמן
<i-pink> אכן הצלחת
<i-pink> אני כאן עם הכינור
<H3r0> i-pink - פרפקט הרווח הוא כולו שלך ! :)
<H3r0> יפה יאללה מאמין שתעשי את BEST
<H3r0> לילה טוב
<Elihaii> אני חייב עזרה
<Elihaii> מישהו פה
<i-pink> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי
<Ddorda> יש לי שיעור עוד רגע
<i-pink> נדודי שינה?
<i-pink> אהה
<Ddorda> לא
<i-pink> אני בדרך למיטה..
<i-pink> כאן 1 בלילה
<Interruptus> עדיין בניו יורק
<Interruptus> סחתיקה
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> תן לי סיבה לבוא לישראל?
<Interruptus> אני עוד מעט אנגליה
<Interruptus> אין סיבה להיות פה
<i-pink> נו.. רואה!
<i-pink> הכי כייף בטיים סקוור!
<Interruptus> פתחתי ויפיאן אצלי
<Interruptus> תענוג
<Interruptus> יש עם הפניה של כל הטראפיק
<Interruptus> ובלי הפניה של כל הטראפיק
<i-pink> ויפיאן??
<i-pink> זה מה?
<Interruptus> VPN
<i-pink> אהה
<Interruptus> יעני encrypted tunnel
<i-pink> איזה VPN?
<Interruptus> אופן סוואן
<Interruptus> openSWAN
<Ddorda> Interruptus: תגיד, יש לך ניסיון עם psyBNC?
<Interruptus> לע
<Ddorda> cgxv
<i-pink> לא
<Ddorda> בעסה
<Interruptus> לא עבדתי עם זה בחיים
<i-pink> כמה זה קשה הopenSWAN?
<Interruptus> הסתבכתי איתו יום שלם
<Interruptus> בסוף הלכתי לפי איזה מדריך סטפ ביי סטפ
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז לשיעור
<Ddorda> נדבר :)
<Interruptus> צ'אוז
<Interruptus> ואז הייתי צריך להגדיר קליאנט
<Interruptus> אז הייתי צריך למצוא את המודול המתאים לנטוורק מנג'ר
<i-pink> תן לינק למדריך
<i-pink> אני רוצה להקים לי VPN
<i-pink> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/7048/p2012352.jpg
<i-pink> בטעות..
<i-pink> התמונה לא היתה אמורה להשלח..
<Interruptus> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch35_:_Configuring_Linux_VPNs
<Interruptus> אגב
<Interruptus> הרבה יותר קל
<Interruptus> זה להקים pptpd
<Interruptus> אפטגט כמה הגדרות וסלמאט
<Interruptus> אה גם לאפשר פורוורדינג
<Interruptus> כאילו גם בpptp
<Interruptus> יש הצפנה
<Interruptus> נכון שזה mppe
<Interruptus> והסיסמאות בchap
<Interruptus> אבל בקטנה
<i-pink> מעניין
<Interruptus> http://www.ducea.com/2008/06/19/setting-up-a-pptp-vpn-server-on-debian-etch/
<Interruptus> מה שלא מוזכר שם
<Interruptus> זה לאפשר פורוורדינג
<i-pink> כמה PPTP מאובטח?
<Interruptus> http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<Interruptus> ואז עליתי על זה
<Interruptus> שולח האשים
<Interruptus> יעני באותנטיקציה
<Interruptus> לא קליר טקסט
<i-pink> אני חושבת שמחר יהיה לי יום עמוס...
<Interruptus> אבל עדיין זה תקן חלש לעומת כל השאר
<i-pink> נכון
<Interruptus> למשל יש l2tp + ipsec
<Interruptus> שזה איך שעובד אופן סוואן
<i-pink> מה הכי מאובטח?
<Interruptus> או צ'קפוינט
<i-pink> הייתי רוצה עם טוקן
<Interruptus> זה רק אלאדין
<i-pink> מה..
<Interruptus> נו חברת אלאדין
<Interruptus> משתמשים בשרת CA
<Interruptus> לייצר לך סרטיפיקט
<i-pink> אני יכולה לקנות את הטוקנים
<i-pink> לא לא לא
<Interruptus> ולהטעין אותו על טוקן
<Interruptus> ואז דרך זה את מיישמת אותנטיקציה דרך טוקן
<i-pink> אני רוצה עם המכשיר הזה שנראה כמו דיסקונקי שמציג מספר רנדומלי
<Interruptus> הא OTP
<i-pink> http://hackaday.com/2009/10/20/two-factor-authentication-using-a-hardware-token/
<Interruptus> זה בלאגן
<i-pink> אבל זה מאוד מאובטח
<Interruptus> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/663
<Interruptus> אני הולך לנסות סוגים שונים של ויפיאנים
<Interruptus> עד שאגיע לסוג שאני הכי אוהב
<Interruptus> באירגונים הם יורקים דם
<Interruptus> על הטמעה של דבר כזה
<i-pink> מה הכוונה באירגונים?
<Interruptus> יעני מפעלים
<Interruptus> או משרדים
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה..
<i-pink> הלינק הזה הוא עם הטוקן חומרה?
<Interruptus> נופ
<Interruptus> טוקן חומרה יש חברות שמיישמות את זה
<Interruptus> חברות שמביאות לך את השרת שלהם טוקנים שלהם
<i-pink> יש אחד שעולה 20$ לטוקן
<Interruptus> אינטגרציה מול הCA
<i-pink> והוא מתממשק מול קודפתוח
<Interruptus> אינטגרציה מול הגייטווי
<Interruptus> זה לא צחוק
<Interruptus> בכלל כשמדובר בצ'קפוינט
<Interruptus> יש כל מני אפליאנסים כמו smoothwall
<Interruptus> יעני אימג' מוכן להתקנה
<Interruptus> שבא עם אופן ויפיאן מוכן
<Interruptus> יש לך ממשק ווב שם
<Interruptus> שאת מייצרת דרכו מפתחות
<i-pink> אני לא זוכרת את השם של החברה שמייצרת אותם..
<Interruptus> נו אלאדין
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> אלדין לא מוכרים קוד פתוח... ותוקנים בודדים
<Interruptus> http://www.tec-networks.de/App_Themes/default/grafiken/aladdin_token.jpg
<i-pink> yubico
<i-pink> זו החברה
<i-pink> https://store.yubico.com/
<Interruptus> לא שמעתי עליהם בחיים
<Interruptus> מכיר רק את הדרעק המסחרי
<i-pink> נו..
<Interruptus> אלאדין+צ'קפוינט
<i-pink> עכשיו אתה מכיר עוד משהו..
<i-pink> אני חושבת לקנות כמה תוקנים מהם ולשחק איתם..
<Interruptus> אני עכשיו מתקין על הסנטוס
<Interruptus> אופן ויפיאן
<Interruptus> אעשה איזה בנצ'מרק
<Interruptus> זה מול זה
<i-pink> מגניב!
<Interruptus> תכלס הסוואן מסובך לי
<Interruptus> אין לי כח להקיש פקודה כל פעם
<Interruptus> והמודול של הנטוורק מנג'ר מתסכל את הצורה
<Interruptus> מתנתק
<Ddorda> i-pink: אני לא מצליח למצוא דרייבר
<Ddorda> :X
<nicoco> she's not a girl who misses much~
<nicoco> dodododo~ oh yeah
<Ddorda> nicoco: rara ulala
<Ddorda> i've got a romance
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> good for you :P
<i-pink> Ddorda
<i-pink> ועם iwconfig זה לא עובד?
<Ddorda> i-pink: מצאתי שהוא נתמך חלקית, לא ברור העניין
<i-pink> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<i-pink> זה עובד?
<Ddorda> i-pink: זה ינתק אותי עכשיו, נכון?
<i-pink> יש מצב
<i-pink> אבל תראה בiwconfig
<i-pink> מה המוד שלו?
<Ddorda> מצאתי את זה: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_issues
<i-pink> לפני כל זה..
<i-pink> iwconfig עובד לך?
<Ddorda> אני לא רואה מוד ב־iwconfig
<Ddorda> אני אריץ את הפקודה שאמרת
<i-pink> OK
<Ddorda> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Ddorda>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<Ddorda> eth1 = הכרטיס wifi שלי
<i-pink> OK
<Ddorda> לא ברור למה, אבל הוא קורא לו eth ולא wifi
<i-pink> אם אתה מתקין את airmon זה עובד?
<Ddorda> פעם אחרונה שניסיתי - לא. אני מוכן לנסות שוב
<i-pink> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Ddorda> מדהים שכלי כ"כ חזק שוקל רק 3 מגה
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> איזה WIFI אתה רוצה לפרוץ....
<Ddorda> i-pink: זה מסקרן אותי. תמיד זה סיקרן אותי ואפעם זה לא עבד לי
<Ddorda> עכשיו יצאה כתבה על זה שהופיעה בפלאנט
<Ddorda> שאומרת שזה יכול לקחת חמש דקות
<Ddorda> וקשה לי לקבל את זה שזה כ"כ פשוט ואני עוד לא הצלחתי
<i-pink> sudo airmon-ng start eth1
<i-pink> תדאג להמון טרפיק ברשת
<i-pink> או שתזריק פאקטים
<Ddorda> איך אני יכול לדאוג לדבר כזה?
<i-pink> תשתמש בצימצום טוב בפיצוח סיסמא..
<Ddorda> כרגע אני ברשת של בצפר, אז אני מניח שיש המון טרפיק ברשת
<Ddorda> בטח מחוברים עכשיו איזה 10 אנשים
<i-pink> נגיד להעתיק כמה GB בWIFI בין 2 מחשבים
<i-pink> OK
<Ddorda> יש לי כאן רק מחשב אחד, אז לא נראה לי שאני יכול לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> כאילו, אני לא יכול להיות גם במוניטור וגם להשתמש ברשת בו זמנית, לא?
<i-pink> לא ממש...
<i-pink> אבל אתה יכול ליצור התקן וירטואלי שיזריק פאקטים לראוטר..
<i-pink> אז יש לך סיכוי לפרוץ אותה מהר..
<i-pink> אבל כל מי שמתהדר בזמנים נמוכים לרוב עושה את זה בתנאים מבוקרים..
<i-pink> אני מתה מעייפות
<i-pink> פשוט אני נמרחת על המקלדת מחוסר שינה
<i-pink> אני פורשת למיטה :-)
<i-pink> Ddorda,  http://guym.co.il/how-to-hack-wireless/
<Ddorda> ליל"ט
<i-pink> ליל"ט
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> לא מצאתי דרך להפעיל אופן ויפיאן
<Interruptus> בלי תעודות
<Interruptus> יעני אימות יוזר וסיסמא
<lihie> maybe someone can help me, in gedit I can not copy with the middle mouse button, Do you know how to fix it??
<sultan2> MUST SEE!!!Egypt Revolution 2011 Demonstrators Vs police Fighting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBtYLBQPRGQ אדירים!!!
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ....
<Ddorda> דShualdon?
<Shualdon> לא הצלחית לשים את הוידאו
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן, לא הצלחתי לתפוס את אביתר עדיין
<Ddorda> אבל אני עוד אתפוס אותו היום
<Shualdon> יאי קיבלתי משכורת
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ראשונה?
<Shualdon> שנייה
<Ddorda> מזל טוב
<Shualdon> אבל ראשונה של חודש מלא
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סחטיין :)
<Ddorda> מרגיש/ עשיר?
<Shualdon> חודש הבא יהיה יותר
<Shualdon> המ...
<Shualdon>  קח את הגיל שלי ותכפיל אותו באלף. זה כמה שיש לי בחשבון כרגע
<H3r0> גשם גשם בוא
<H3r0> תביא לנו קרמבו !
<Ddorda> Shualdon: קיצר, יא עשיר
<Shualdon> לך תעבוד!
<H3r0> 5*1000=50000?
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?!?!
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> 5000*
<Shualdon> קצת יותץר.. :P
<H3r0> :P
<Ddorda> ירד BT
<Ddorda> מעולה
<H3r0> Ddorda - למה אתה צריך BT?:\
<Ddorda> H3r0: לשחק אתו קצת בלי להתקין שטויות על המחשב שלי
<H3r0> Ddorda - aircrack?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן
<Ddorda> החלטתי שאחת ולתמיד אני חייב ללמוד לתפעל אותו
<H3r0> יש לך כרטיס שתומך?
<H3r0> שתוכל לעשות monitor mode
<Ddorda> אני מקווה. אני חושב שהעברתי אותו למצב מוניטור
<Ddorda> עשיתי
<Ddorda> airmon-ng start start eth1
<Ddorda> ואז זה הראה שהוא הפעיל monitor mode
<Ddorda> אם זה לא עובד הוא מראה שגיאה, נכון?
<H3r0> לא יודע לא שיחקתי עם זה יותר מדי [;
<H3r0> אגב
<H3r0> אם אתה רוצה יש אחלה מאמר לשימושים של זה [;
<Ddorda> איפה?
<H3r0> תראה :)
<Ddorda> אה, כן, יצא לי לראות
<Ddorda> כתבה מוכרת
<H3r0> :)
<Ddorda> H3r0: תגיד, אתה מכיר במקרה מישהו ספץ בפלאש?
<H3r0> אני גם מחפש אחד
<H3r0> כדי לעשות משהו מגניב
<Ddorda> אה, אני מחפש אחד לעבודה
<H3r0> Ddorda - אם תדע אתה תצחק עליי כל החיים
<Nate][> שלום
<Nate][> מישהו מבין קצת בסמבה?
<Ddorda> Nate][: שלום שלום
<Ddorda> Nate][: שאל, אם מישהו ידע הוא יעזור לך
<Nate][> הי דור.
<Ddorda> היי
<Nate][> אתה משתף קבצים בין אובונטו אחד לאחר או לחלונות?
<Nate][> יצא לך?
<Ddorda> Nate][: יצא לי להעביר קבצים בין אובונטו אחד לאחר
<Ddorda> אבל לא עשיתי שיתוף
<Ddorda> בעצם גם שיתוף עשיתי, אבל בדרך אחרת
<Ddorda> לא עם סמבה
<Nate][> באיזו דרך?
<Nate][> SSH?
<Ddorda> SSH להעביר קבצים
<Ddorda> Dropbox
<Ddorda> כתיקייה משותפת
<Nate][> אובונטו מתקין סמבה אוטומטית באופן חלקי, כדי שתוכל להתחבר לשיתוף קיים, ואם אתה מנסה לשתף תיקיה, הוא מבקש להתקין את החבילה בשלמותה.
<Nate][> מה שבעצם אני לא מבין, זה איפה אובונטו שומר את רשימת התיקיות המשותפות
<Nate][> זה אמור להיות בקובץ
<Nate][> smb.conf
<Ddorda> אבל זה לא שם?
<Nate][> זהו שלהפתעתי זה לא שם.
<Nate][> בכל אופן, זה כל מה שאני צריך לדעת.
<Nate][> איפה לעזז@#$$! אובונטו מחזיק את הרשימה שלו לסמבה, ויהיה נחמד לדעת איך אפשר לעשות שאובונטו יעבוד כמו סמבה רגיל
<Ddorda> שאלה מצוינת, אני ממש לא מתעסק בסמבה ;)
<Nate][> מי פה סמבאי ראשי?
<Ddorda> אולי משה, יש לו יותר ניסיון ממני בקטע הזה
<Ddorda> moshe742: ^ ?
<Nate][> או לפחות סמבאב מישנה?
<Ddorda> Nate][: אם האנגלית שלך סבירה, אתה יכול לחפש בגוגל :)
<Nate][> ניסיתי, לא ממש הלך...
<H3r0> ואיי הRSS שלי מת
<Ddorda> Nate][: אגב, למה אתה מתכוון כשאתה אומר "סמבה רגיל"?
<Nate][> לפי המדריך מסמבה אורג
<Nate][> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/simple.html#charitynet
<Nate][> ואז למעשה כל תיקייה משותפת מקבלת שורה כזאת:
<Nate][> path = /data/officefiles
<Ddorda> תעשה
<Ddorda> locate smb.conf
<Nate][> /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<Ddorda> והקובץ הזה ריק?
<Nate][> הוא מכיל שטויות, אבל לא את הספרייה שענבר שיתפה.
<lousygarua> יאאאאאאאא איזה דכאון עם האבולושן הזה
<lousygarua> עד שכבר קימפלתי אותו אז עשיתי עוד פול מהגיט והוא הפסיק להתקמפל כי הם התחילו להשתמש בgtk3 או משהו
<Ddorda> lousygarua: מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> תחזור גרסה
<Ddorda> זה כל היופי ב־git
<Ddorda> תסתכל בגיט שלהם מה הגרסה האחרונה שעובדת עם gtk2
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש חדש?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: יכול להיות שיש לי עכשיו שלושה פרוייקטים חדשים
<Ddorda> אז יהיה לי קצת כסף לנסיעות ;)
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> אתרים
<Shualdon> :X
<elihai> ?
<elihai> אפשר לקבל עזרה
<i-pink> Nate][
<elihai> ?
<i-pink> כן מה עיוני?
<elihai> למה המחשב כל פעם נתקע, וכמעט אני לא מתחיל להשתמש בתוכנות, ומהריות המעבד בשמייים
<i-pink> Nate][
<i-pink> Nate][
<elihai> מה?
<Ddorda> elihai: שאלה מצוינת
<Ddorda> זה בגלל שלא התקנת אובונטו
<elihai> אוקי
<Ddorda> :)
<elihai> מה?
<elihai> אבל זה אובנטו
<elihai> 10.4
<i-pink> חחחחחחח
<Ddorda> elihai: אמרתי את זה בצחוק. אתה זורק שאלה כזאת לאוויר, כאילו אנחנו יכולים לנחש מה הבעיות של המחשב שלך
<Ddorda> :)
<Nate][> יש מצב שעשית overclock?
<Ddorda> איזה מחשב זה?
<i-pink> אני חושבת שכדאי לנסות את זה
<elihai> אינטל פנטיום מהירות מעבד 3.00 2 ליבות
<elihai> זכרון 1 ג'יגה
<elihai> לוח אם msl
<Ddorda> elihai: מה הפקודה top אומרת?
<elihai> שניה אני יעשה אותה ויגיד לךך
<elihai> שלחתי בפרטי
<elihai> אה יש פה עוד דברים
<elihai> כאלו זזים
<elihai> תגיד תוכל להכנס למחשב הזה, ולבדוק?
<Ddorda> elihai: אם יש לך פורט פתוח, כן
<Ddorda> אבל האמת שאין לי זמן לזה כרגע
<elihai> דרך שולחן עבודה מרוחק..
<Ddorda> פשוט תסתכל מה התכנות הראשונות שמופיעות וכמה הן לוקחות
<elihai> משהו גורם למהירות המעבד להיות ב100%
<i-pink> elihai, הדלק קטורת ליד המארז, ושפשף את המעבד עם שום
<i-pink> יתגן שמדובר בכישוף
<elihai> נורא מצחיק
<i-pink> יתכן*
<elihai> את לא רואה ? אני פשוט מת מצחוק פה
<i-pink> על מנת להתגונן ממקרים כאלה בעתיד חשוב לשים מספר זוגי של עלי מרווה בתחתית המארז.
<i-pink> get 200
<Shualdon> Ddorda: צאיך למצוא פיתרון לסרטון הזה כבר.....
<i-pink> איזה סירטון?
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAM3yfPSPSE
<Shualdon> Ddorda: !!!!!
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: דיברת איתו?
<Ddorda> לא, אני כל כמה זמן בודק אם הוא מחובר
<Ddorda> האמת, אולי אני פשוט אשלח לו מייל...
<Shualdon> .....
<Ddorda> רגע, האמת שעכשיו הוא מחובר!
<Ddorda> לפני חצי שעה בדקתי והוא לא היה
<Shualdon> !
<Ddorda> מעולה
<Shualdon> טוב שהצקתי לך
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מסתבר שהוא לא הוסיף, הוא רק שם לינק וצביקה סידר אצ זה
<Ddorda> את זה*
<Shualdon> המ....
<Shualdon> אז דבר עם צביקה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן, זה בדיוק מה שאני עושה
<Ddorda> שלחתי לו מייל
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אגב, תכניס שם ושם משפחה
<Ddorda> לפרופיל שלך
<Shualdon> בוצע
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סבבה
<Shualdon> ?
<avihay>  Hi. I have a problem connecting to computers over a third partie vpn. I get a message ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.  I've attached the output of route -n here: http://pastebin.com/guywbHn0
<avihay> notice interface ham0 it's the one created by the VPN
<avihay> <avihay> do I need to add another routeing rule?  do I need to mess with iptables?
<nady> לילה טוב
<i-pink> גחדכלגכ
<i-pink> דגכד
<i-pink> Nate][,
<Interruptus> צודקת
<Interruptus> בינתיים הפיפיטיפי
<Interruptus> לוקח
<avihay> :->
<Interruptus> למרות שהוא חלש יחסית
<Interruptus> הוא לפחות לא מתנתק
<Interruptus> וגם מהיר
<i-pink> הרבצי למקלדת
<i-pink> טוב
<i-pink> אני עפה..
<i-pink> איזה מישהו שחור עם צוואר ארוך מחכה לי..
<i-pink> הכינור שלי!
<H3r0> בהצלחה ענבר !
<Shualdon> i-pink: "צוואר"... אז ככה קוראים לזה היום
<talko> Good evening
<AndroidSefi> u2
<talko> Anyone has an idea how to play audio on a remote device via ssh? arecord claims that there is no audio device if I'm not logged in to the gui...
<talko> oh, ubuntu 10.4
<Ddorda> talko: אתה צריך להגיד לו לנגן את זה במחשב השני ולא אצלך
<Ddorda> ברח לי המשתנה.. יש איזה משתנה שאומרים לעשות על סביבה אחת ולא אחרת
<talko> הבעיה היא לא שזה מנסה לנגן אצלי, הבעיה היא שכשאני לא מחובר בלוגין מקומי, אז הוא לא רואה את כרטיס הקול..
<Ddorda> talko: אולי זה עניין של קבוצה?
<talko> נראה לי שלא..
<talko> אתאר לך מצב נתון
<talko> אם אני עושה לוגין מקומית ואז מתחבר למחשב מרחוק, זה עובד סבבה
<talko> ברגע שאני עושה לוגאוף, אי אפשר לראות את כרטיס הקול בחיבור מרחוק
<talko> אתה יכול לנסות את זה בעצמך
<talko> 1. login locally to machine a
<talko> 2. ssh to machine a from machine b
<talko> 3. run arecord -l on machine a from ssh
<talko> you will get a list of sound devices
<talko> 4. logoff locally on machine a
<talko> 5. run arecord -l again from ssh, you will see no audio device
<talko> מה בעצם קרה פה?
<Ddorda> talko: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<Ddorda> זה בטוח הרשאות דרך SSH
<Ddorda> אבל תראה מה מצאתי
<Ddorda> זה אמור לעזור
<talko> זה לא הפתרון... אני רוצה גישה לכרטיס הקול כמו שיש לי כשיש יוזר מחובר
<talko> אני רוצה להקליט אודיו מהמכונה המרוחקת
<Ddorda> הא
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> talko: אני לא מוצא כלום בגוגל על זה. נסה אולי את #linux או שאל את צפריר
<talko> תודה דור
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש חדש?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: בנוגע לסרטון?
<Shualdon> כה
<Ddorda> צביקה היה עסוק מדי מכדי לענות לי =\
<Shualdon> תירוצים תירוצים
<Ddorda> כאילו, הוא היה זמין לרגע ואמר לי שהוא חייב לזוס
<Ddorda> ז
<Shualdon> עוד מעט הכתבה הזאת לא תהיה עדכנית...
<i-pink> היי
<Ddorda> Shualdon: היא למחר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אתה פשוט תשאיר לינקים לסרטונים, אוקיי?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש את זה בכתבה עצמה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה יש בכתבה עצמה?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ^
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> nady: לילה טוב
<nady> 2 דברים קטנים ?
<nady> יש לך חומר על שידרוג? מסובך?
<Ddorda> nady: מה זאת אומרת?
<nady> להתקין אובנטו חדש על ישן?
<Ddorda> לשדרג אותו?
<nady> שידרוג
<nady> כן
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: [21:47] <Ddorda> Shualdon: אתה פשוט תשאיר לינקים לסרטונים, אוקיי?
<Shualdon> יש לינק בכתבה עצמה
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> רגע, אז מה בעצם צריך לשפר בכתבה?
<Shualdon> תעבור עליה
<Shualdon> תראה אם יש לך הצעות
<Ddorda> nady: לא מוצא על זה חומר בעברית
<Ddorda> באמת צריך להוסיף על זה בוויקי
<nady> שלח את האנגלית
<nady> מסובך?
<Ddorda> nady: לא
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> זז רגע
<moshe742> Ddorda, חיפשת אותי?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כבר לא
<Ddorda> אני בכלל לא כאן
<moshe742> כלומר?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אני רואה שצבי נגע לי בכתבה אבל גם לא הצליח לסדר.
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כנראה
<nady> תישלח לי באי מייל?
<Ddorda> חזרתי
<Ddorda> lightpriest: כאן?
<lightpriest> כן, שנייה
<lightpriest> כן :D
<lightpriest> Ddorda:
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אני רוצה להחזיק BNC
<Ddorda> ואני משתגע, פשוט לא מצליח
<Ddorda> עכשיו עוד יותר לא מצליח כי השרת נפל
<Ddorda> :X
<lightpriest> BNC?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> Bouncer
<Ddorda> ל־IRC
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אשלח לך לינק על זה
<Ddorda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_%28software%29
<Ddorda> הנה
<lightpriest> אהה אוקיי
<Ddorda> "Many BNCs remain connected to an IRC server in the event the client should disconnect from the Internet"
<Ddorda> זו התכונה שאני מחפש בעיקרון
<Ddorda> ופשוט מתסכל
<Ddorda> ישבתי לילה שלם על להתקין אחד כזה
<Ddorda> והוא לא מוכן לקבל את הססמה שלי, למרות שזאת היא 100%
<lightpriest> חחחח
<Ddorda> ועכשיו בכלל, השרת שלהם קרס
<lightpriest> השרת של מי?
<Ddorda> של איזה שירות שהייתי משתמש
<lightpriest> למה שלא תתקין אותו על השרת הישראלי של אובונטו?
<Ddorda> ShellMix
<lightpriest> ככה המשתמשים הישראלים יוכלו להשתמש בו
<lightpriest> והוא יהיה של הקהילה או משהו
<Ddorda> חשבתי על זה. צריך לשאול לדעתם של אנשים
<Ddorda> זה גם יהיה מגניב כי אז לכולם תהיה כתובת ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> כאילו
<Ddorda> Ddorda!Ddorda@ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> אם הם לא עם הסתרת הכינוי
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> Ddorda: אני מנסה את Honeycomb עכשיו :)
<Elihaii> שלום
<Ddorda> lightpriest: מצוין. אתה חייב לי כתבה
<Ddorda> :D
<Elihaii> אפשר עזרה..
<lightpriest> חחחח
<Ddorda> אל תשכח לצלם תמונות מסך
<Ddorda> :D
<Elihaii> תגידו אין פה אולי תוכנות לתחזוקה, ניקוי, האצה, ריג'סטרי וכו'?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אין בלינוקס רג'יסטרי
<lightpriest> בגדול, לא ממש צריך
<Elihaii> אז איך מאיצים תמחשב
<Ddorda> מערכת הקבצים עובדת כמו שצריך ולכן לא צריל לעשות איחוי דיסק
<Elihaii> תמעבד
<Elihaii> אין תוכנות ליניקוי
<Ddorda> ניקוי.. יש כמה פקודות אם אתה רוצה, זה לא יאיץ במיוחד את המחשב שלך
<Elihaii> כלום?
<Elihaii> אני וירוס?
<Ddorda> כלומר, זה לא יאיץ בכלל
<lightpriest> בגדול, זה רק להרגשה האישית שלך
<lightpriest> אתה יכול "לנקות"
<lightpriest> בלינוקס לנקות לא ממש יעזור
<lightpriest> אתה יכול לעשות אופטימיזציות
<Ddorda> כן, אין משמ מה לנקות בלינוקס, זה ממש בעיה
<lightpriest> אבל זה כבר נושא קצת מתקדם יותר וגם משתנה ממחשב למחשב
<lousygarua> does anyone know if a SELECT query on MySQL with 'some' columns and 'many' column has any impact on performance? for example if i query with a large TEXT column or without it?
<Ddorda> יש בעיה בלינוקס, שכשהמחשב איטי זה אשמת המחשב ולא המערכת, אין למי לפנות בטענות
<Ddorda> תקנה מחשב חדש.
<Ddorda> :D
<Elihaii> אחי המעבד אמור להספיק
<lightpriest> lousygarua: yes, becuase that data travells through the API
<Elihaii> זה מעבד ע שתי ליבות
<Elihaii> ומהירות 300
<lightpriest> Elihaii: אכן אמור להספיק, יש משהו שאתה מרגיש שעובד לאט?
<Elihaii> 3.00
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> המעבד
<Elihaii> הכל טוב ויפה
<Elihaii> רק המעבד יש עליו אומס
<Elihaii> וזה מוזר
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ו..? המחשב איטי?
<Elihaii> לא
<Ddorda> אז?
<Elihaii> הוא לא איטי, פשוט הוא נתקע, ואז צריך לעשות הפעלה מחדש
<lightpriest> lousygarua: and if the server is on a different host, that data also travells through the network
<lightpriest> נתקע זה כבר משהו אחר, יש לך השערה למה הוא נתקע?
<lousygarua> lightpriest: i'm not sure if i should optimize my code for something like 3 fields. the code already has a boolean that controls whether the TEXT field is selected. oh well I guess the principle of "don't do premature optimizations"
<lightpriest> יש איזה משהו שעשית ומאז הוא נתקע?
<Elihaii> ואני רואה שהמעבד, ב100%
<Elihaii> שהוא ניתקע יש לי תגרף למטה, כזה חלון שחור
<Elihaii> של צג מערכת
<Elihaii> וזה למעלה ממש
<Elihaii> כאילו הוא עוד שניה מת
<Elihaii> בנתיים הוא בסדר
<lightpriest> אבל הוא נתקע או לא?
<Elihaii> כן
<lightpriest> עכשיו הוא על 100%?
<Elihaii> אבל עדיין אתה יודע רואים מסך, העיקרון שלי, יש אפשרות להאיץ את מהירות המחשב כולל המעבד
<Elihaii> לפחות בקצת
<lightpriest> תמיד אפשר, אבל אתה לא תרגיש בהבדל וזה יהיה מיותר
<lightpriest> מה אתה בדיוק רוצה לעשות?
<lightpriest> אתה רוצה לפתור את הבעיה שהוא נתקע?
<Elihaii> כן
<lightpriest> כי אם 100% מהמעבד תפוס, הוא גם יהיה תפוס כשהמחשב יהיה מהיר יותר
<i-pink> היי
<Elihaii> אז מעושים
<lightpriest> שלום שלום :)
<lightpriest> פותרים את הבעיה שהוא נתקע
<Elihaii> איך
<lightpriest> מה בדיוק קורה שהוא נתקע? עכשיו המעבד על 100%?
<Elihaii> הוא לא, תראו שאני נכנס לתוכנה 1, בשם "מנקה המחשב", הוא על 50 % ולאט יורד שאני לא נוגע במחשב
<lightpriest> איזו תוכנה?
<Elihaii> אני מקווה שהוא יהיה בסדר,
<Elihaii> אני כבר יפנה לאחד מכם עם יהיה בעיה נוספת, כרגע אין בעיה, חשבתי שיש אפשרות לנקות קבצים שלא בשימוש וכו'.
<lightpriest> יש אפשרות לנקות קבצים שלא בשימוש
<lightpriest> אבל שוב, זה לא משנה
<lightpriest> זה לא יעזור וזו סתם עבודה מיותרת
<Elihaii> אז מעושים?
<lightpriest> לא עושים איתם כלום
<lightpriest> פשוט משאירים אותם
<Elihaii> אוקי
<Elihaii> אז אין מה לעשות אתה אומר
<lightpriest> לא :)
<lightpriest> אמרתי שצריך לפתור את הבעיה שיש לך
<lightpriest> ולא לחפש במקומות אחרים
<lightpriest> "לנקות" קבצים לא יפתור שום בעיה שתוקעת את המחשב
<Elihaii> עם ההיתי מבין מה גורם לזה ההיתי עושה
<lightpriest> אוקיי, אבל אני צריך שתגיד לי מה אתה עושה כשזה קורה
<lightpriest> אתה אומר משהו ואז אומר "לא משנה"
<Elihaii> לא משנה, כרגע זה עובד מצוין
<lightpriest> טוב
<Elihaii> אני יכנס לפה ברגע שיש בעיה..
<lightpriest> אוקיי
<lightpriest> Ddorda: אני לא יכול לעשות צילום מסך
<lightpriest> הם לא כללו מצב אופקי בפריוויו הזה
<lightpriest> רק מצב אנכי
<Elihaii> אפשר חוות דעת על המחשב, עם הוא טוב לביצועים פה דרך תמונת מסך?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: :X
<lightpriest> למרות שאני חייב לציין שזה נראה טוב :)
<Ddorda> כן, ראיתי תמונות
<Ddorda> נראה מאוד טוב
<lightpriest> אתה יכול להעתיק את התוכן של sudo lshw
<lightpriest> לא צריך צילום מסך
<Elihaii> חכו תראו
<i-pink> אני עייפה
<Ddorda> lightpriest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oJagxe-Gvpw
<lightpriest> ראיתם מייקרוסופט גונבים מגוגל? :D
<Elihaii> לא משנה תחף אני פה 20 ד'ק..
<lightpriest> לא הבנתי כלום :D
<lightpriest> i-pink: לכי לישון :)
<lightpriest> למה לעזאזל כבלי HDMI עולים כל כך הרבה?!
<lightpriest> זזתי לישון, לילה טוב
<Ddorda> lightpriest: לילה טוב
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אה..! רגע!
<lightpriest> ?
<Ddorda> (אם אתה עדיין כאן)
<Ddorda> lightpriest: זוכר שלפני כמה ימים
<Ddorda> אמרת לי לגבי הכרטיס רשת
<lightpriest> ירד גשם?
<lightpriest> לא
<lightpriest> אהה נו
<Ddorda> לעשות rmmod ו־modprobe
<lightpriest> כן
<Ddorda> ניסיתי בשעת האמת לעשות את זה והסתבכתי מעל הראש
<lightpriest> חחחח
<lightpriest> למה? :)
<Ddorda> כולל קריאה ב־man
<Ddorda> יש שם כ"כ הרבה פרמטרים
<Ddorda> :X
<lightpriest> אבל אתה לא צריך להתעסק איתם
<lightpriest> אתה יודע איזה מודול שייך לכרטיס רשת שלך?
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<lightpriest> מה לא? :D
<Ddorda> בחלק הזה נתקעתי
<Ddorda> לא, אני לא יודע
<lightpriest> תרשום lspci
<Ddorda> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<lightpriest> נו :D
<Ddorda> מה נו?
<lightpriest> lsmod | grep bcm,
<lightpriest> lsmod | grep bcm
<Ddorda> nada
<lightpriest> lsmod
<lightpriest> :D
<lightpriest> x,o kt
<lightpriest> סתם לא, זה מלא
<lightpriest> lsmod | grep b43
<Ddorda> כלום
<lightpriest> ?!
<Ddorda> שנייה, אני אפייסטבן לך אותו?
<lightpriest> חח
<lightpriest> סבבה
<lightpriest> איזו רשת יש לך בבית?
<lightpriest> b או g?
<Ddorda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561176/
<Ddorda> g אני חושב
<lightpriest> אוקיי
<lightpriest> הדרייבר שלך הוא wl
<lightpriest> תרשום
<lightpriest> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<lightpriest> grep b43 /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Ddorda> 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<lightpriest> תנסה פעם הבאה
<lightpriest> rmmod wl
<lightpriest> modprobe wl
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> תודה רבה :)
<lightpriest> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Ddorda> אגב, b43 מציג רק דברים בבלקליסט
<lightpriest> כן, אני יודע
<lightpriest> הוא אמור להיות בבלקליסט אצלך
<lightpriest> לא חשוב :D
<lightpriest> טוב יאללה, אני זז לישון... לילה טוב :)
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> :)
<Elihaii> מישהו פה
<Ddorda> Elihaii: בדיוק זז לישון. לילה טוב
<Elihaii> אתה שומע
<Elihaii> תראה
<Elihaii> http://up351.siz.co.il/up1/ebijwmo1hyzd.png זה התמונה
<Elihaii> תגיד עם הפרטים מתאימים למערכת
<Elihaii> המעבד וכו'
<Elihaii> אז מה אתה אומר?
<Ddorda> כן. זה שהמחשב נתקע זה לא קשור בכלל לאם המערכת מתאימה או לא
<Ddorda> יש לך איזו תכנה שעובדת ברקע ותוקעת את המחשב
<Ddorda> פעם הבאה שאתה שם לב שמתחיל עומס
<Ddorda> תלך למסוף ותכתוב top
<Elihaii> ו..
<Ddorda> ותשים לב מה התכנות שמופיעות הכי למעלה
<Ddorda> נגיד חמשת התכנות הראשונות
<Elihaii> אוקי
<Ddorda> ואז תחזור אלינו ונעזור לך
<Ddorda> אבל לא עכשיו. אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Elihaii> טוב
<asw3> דור מה קרה אתה ישן בלילה
<asw3> לא מתאים לך
<Ddorda> asw3: נכון?
<Ddorda> ממש לא מתאים לי
<Ddorda> אבל היום קרסתי
<Ddorda> ישנתי מיום חמישי האחרון שעתיים וחצי
<Ddorda> סה"כ
<Ddorda> כולל הדקות שנרדמתי בשיעורים
<asw3> נראה שהגוף שלך מאותת לך
<asw3> בצורה חדה
<Ddorda> דווקא לא מתאים לי, זה לא מתקרב לשיא שלי
<Ddorda> היה לי שבוע שלא ישנתי בכלל
<Ddorda> זהו, עכשיו אני יכול לחזור
<Ddorda> שהוא הלך
<Ddorda> לא, סתם, סתם, אני באמת הולך לישון עוד מעט
<Ddorda> asw3: בוא תעזור לי רגע :)
<Ddorda> אני מתלבט
<Ddorda> נמאס לי שאנשים שבאים לשאול שאלות מספימים אותי בפרטי
<Ddorda> זה באמת משגע אותי
<Ddorda> אז אני מתלבט באיזו שיטה לנקוט
<Ddorda> יש שתי חסימות מקובלות
<Ddorda> g ו־R
<Ddorda> g יוצר whitelist
<Ddorda> כשמישהו ינסה לשלוח לי ה. פרטית אני אקבל על זה הודעה
<Ddorda> בנוטיס
<Ddorda> לא יותר מזה
<Ddorda> אם אני ארצה להמשיך להתעלם ממנו לא תהיה בעיה
<Ddorda> ושיטה שנייה זה R
<asw3> אממ ו -R אני לא כל כך מכיר את הסרביס פה
<Ddorda> R חוסם כל מי שלא מאומת עם השרת
<Ddorda> כלומר שכל מי שמחובר ולא רשום לא יוכל לדבר אתי בפרטי
<Ddorda> לכל שיטה היתרונות והחסרונות שלה, אבל אני לא בטוח מה עדיף לי
<asw3> אממ השאלה מה אתה מעדיף
<asw3> לגמרי בלי הודעות
<asw3> או חלקית
<asw3> שאת G אי אפשר לעקוף
<Ddorda> צודק, אני אעשה +g
<Ddorda> פשוט אני אצטרך לעבוד חודש על הוויטליסט שלי
<Ddorda> :P
<asw3> אממ אתה צריך את זה לספאמרים ספציפית
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda> לא, אני צריך באופן כללי נגד אנשים שמציקים לי
<asw3> כי אם כן עדיף לך לטעון סקריפט לאיכס צט
<asw3> LOL
<Ddorda> לאחרונה יש כאן איזה שני אנשים, אליחי הזה ועוד אחד
<Ddorda> והם משגעים לי את השכל
<asw3> ignore *!*@
<asw3> :-D
<Ddorda> אני כן רוצה לעזור להם, אבל לא בפרטי
<Ddorda> בשביל זה יש חדר לאובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> אלף פעם אני אומר להם, לא בפרטי
<asw3> אז אל תענה להם בפרטי
<Ddorda> והם שמים זין
<Ddorda> ניסיתי
<asw3> לאגנר ניסית.
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda> לא עובד, פשוט כל פעם שהם מנסים להקפיץ אותי הם שולחים לי הודעה פרטית
<Ddorda> חשבתי על זה
<Ddorda> אבל בגלל שהוא מתחבר דרך הווב
<Ddorda> כל פעם יש לו כתובת אחרת
<asw3> אה טרול
<Ddorda> וגם הוא משתמש בשמות אחרים
<Ddorda> הוא לא טרול
<Ddorda> זה העניין
<Ddorda> סתם מציק
<asw3> פשוט תתעלם
<asw3> זה גם אופציה
<Ddorda> אבל הוא ממשיך! ניסיתי להתעלם
<asw3> מזה ממשיך הוא נכנס בניק אחר וכותב?
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-02
<Ddorda> לא... הוא עושה לי ה"פ גם אם אני לא עונה
<Ddorda> הוא עושה את זה כאילו בשביל לעשות לי היילייט
<asw3> ה"פ?
<Ddorda> הודעה פרטית
<asw3> בעיתי
<asw3> לפחות זה לא הצפה
<asw3> זה יותר מטריד
<asw3> מסתם הייליט
<asw3> אתה יודע מה
<asw3> המוד השני דווקא יותר מתאים לך
<asw3> R
<asw3> מה- getaway בדרך לא נכנסים כרשומים
<asw3> כי מן הסתם רוב ההודעות שאתה מקבל
<asw3> הם הודעות שאמורות להגיע
<asw3> ומי ששולח אותם בדרך כלל רשום
<asw3> וקבוע פה
<Ddorda> הממ.. יש בזה משהו
<Ddorda> הבעיה עם +R
<Ddorda> זה שהוא מוחלט
<asw3> רק לרשומים.
<asw3> מה הבעיה בזה?
<Ddorda> שאם אני רוצה רגע לדבר עם מישהו לא רשום בפרטי
<Ddorda> המממ
<asw3> אפשר לדעת מה כל כך מפריע לך ה- הייליט?
<Ddorda> שזה מעצבן לאללה
<asw3> אם אתה לא פה אז פשוט אל תהיה פה
<Ddorda> אני לא עוזר בפרטי. לא עוזר בפרטי!!
<Ddorda> ושיפסיקו להספים אותי בסימני שאלה ו־"אתה פה אחי".
<asw3> בשביל זה נועד סקריפט לסינון מילים
<asw3> אבל הוא טוב רק אם הם עקביים
<Ddorda> כן, זאת בעיה
<Ddorda> אני פשוט אשתמש בשניהם
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> asw3: שלח לי הודעה פרטית רגע
<asw3> אה ואז תוכל לעשות סינון למי שלא רשום
<Ddorda> לא, ואז מי שלא רשום יסונן אוטומטית ובכלל לא יציק לי
<Ddorda> ומי שכן רשום יעבוד סינון :)
<asw3> זה אפשרי ביחד?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אוף, אבל הסימון לא מספיק ברור
<asw3> כי הם דיי מנוגדים
<Ddorda> לא, הם לא, אני מתכוון שהסימן לא מספיק ברור
<Ddorda> כאילו, חשבתי שאני אקבל נוטיס או משהו
<Ddorda> אבל זה סתם שולח הודעה דרך השרת
<asw3> חחח
<Ddorda> אני בחיים לא אשים לב
<asw3> זה חוסם לגמרי
<Ddorda> טוב
<Ddorda> עכשיו שלח לי הודעה
<asw3> טוב תבטל את כל
<asw3> getaway*
<asw3> :-D
<asw3> שישתמשו בקליינט
<asw3> אבל בתכלס לטרולים אין פיתרון
<Ddorda> יש
<Ddorda> עובד כמו קסם
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה אתה מנסה לעשות?
<Ddorda> H3r0: להפטר ולהפתר מאנשים שמציקים לי בהודעות פרטיות
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה ככה אתה זורק אותי לקרשים ?:(
<Ddorda> לא אתה
<Ddorda> לך לא תהיה בעיה לשלוח לי ה' פרטית
<H3r0> :-[
<H3r0> מבוסס white list?
<Ddorda> לא
<H3r0> אז?
<Ddorda> מבוסס registered
<H3r0> אה נחמד
<Ddorda> אם זה גם לא יעזור אני אעבור באמת לוויטליסט
<H3r0> איך עשית?
<Ddorda>  /umode +R
<H3r0> יש איזה מוד אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> +R
<Ddorda> תגידו, אתם מכירים אתרי חדשות טובים?
<Ddorda> שמתעסקים בלינוקס וכאלה?
<Ddorda> חוץ מהקובץ?
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> אני מתכוון באנגלית
<matanya> dor
<Ddorda> matanya: ?
<matanya> שלום,
<matanya> תגיד, אתה קורא את הלחישה הדיגיטלית?
<Ddorda> לעתים נדירות, אבל קורא לי
<Ddorda> כשיש לי זמם פנוי
<matanya> את האחרון יצא לך?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> למה?
<matanya> חבל
<Ddorda> יש שם משהו מעניין?
<Ddorda> אני יודע, אני פשוט לא מוצא לזה זמן
<matanya> רציתי לדון איתך על משהו שם
<matanya> פיירפוקס קיוסק
<Ddorda> הכותבים שם אוהבים להאריך בדברים, אז למרות שזה כיף לקרוא את זה, זה לוקח הרבה יותר מדי זמן
<Ddorda> נשמע מגניב
<matanya> כן
<matanya> בניתי כזה לפני כמה חודשים
<matanya> אבל הוא היה מחורר מבחינת אבטחה
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<matanya> המאמר הזה מכסה את וב הבעיות שבהן נתקלתי
<matanya> *רוב
<Ddorda> אז אתה רוצה לתקן?
<matanya> אני מתלבט
<matanya> אולי כבר עדיף להתחיל מ0
<Ddorda> בטח עכשיו יש לך יותר ניסיון בזה
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> אז יכול להיות שזה ייקח לך פחות זמן
<Ddorda> להתחיל מ־0
<matanya> לקח לי שבועיים פעם שעברה
<matanya> ורוב הפרצות נסתמו
<matanya> אולי מישהו ירצה להשקיע איתי זמן בזה
<matanya> ולמכור קיוסקים (חומרה) שירצו את זה
<matanya> *יריצו
<Ddorda> matanya: נשמע מגניב לאללה האמצ
<Ddorda> ת*
<matanya> בקטע שלך?
<Ddorda> אמ.. האמת שנראה לי שכן, אבל אני לא יודע אם יהיה לי זמן =\
<Ddorda> שזה החלק הבעייתי
<matanya> תמיד
<matanya> סך הכל המערכת שוקלת בערך 75 mb
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש לי שאלה אלייך כי אתה נראלי אחד שמבין במיוחד
<H3r0> Ddorda -מכיר את התוסף של FF
<matanya> וצורכת בערך 150~ מגה זכרון
<H3r0> MediaPlayerConnectivity?
<Ddorda> matanya: בטח עד שנסיים עוד פחות, כי יוצאת FF4
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא, לא מכיר
<matanya> אני אוהב את ff 4
<H3r0> Ddorda - אוקי שאלה אחרת יצא לך למצוא נגן פלאש נורמלי?
<Ddorda> matanya: גם אני
<Ddorda> יש את החדש שברח לי השם שלו
<Ddorda> light משהו
<Ddorda> שאמור לעבוד טוב יחסית
<matanya> מה הסיפור למצוא נגן פלאש?
<matanya> vlc עושה את זה
<H3r0> matanya - איזה מנגן ואיזה נעליים
<matanya> לא נתקלתי בבעיה איתו
<AndroidSefi> אם גבר מדברים על פלאש  - קורה לכם שפתאום נתקע ומספיק לעבוד?
<H3r0> matanya - תלוי איזה פלאש אתה מנסה להריץ
<Ddorda> AndroidSefi: נופ, אבל קורה לי שהוא לא מציג את הוידאו
<H3r0> אני מדבר על על נגן פלאש
<asw3> פלאש זה סוג של מחלה
<H3r0> רגע אני עושה בדיקה
<Ddorda> matanya: בתקווה, עד שהקיוסק יצא, נוכל להשתמש ב־HTML5 ליוטוב
<Ddorda> לא לוותר על פלאש, אבל לפחות לא ביוטוב
<matanya> אמן
<asw3> למה כל האתרים שדומים ליוטיוב משתמשים בפלאש
<AndroidSefi> הרבה פעמים באמצע הסרט הפלאש שבסטרימינג פשוט עוצר והופך למסך אפור
<asw3> מה כל כך טוב בפלאש?
<Ddorda> asw3: פלאש היום לא כזה טוב, בגלל זה יש הרבה מלחמה עליו
<Ddorda> אבל עד שאדובי קנו אותו הוא היה סבבה לגמרי
<Ddorda> Macromedia FTW
<Ddorda> אע"פ ולמרות הכל
<Ddorda> matanya: אגב, הבנייה של זה סה"כ לא כזאת מסובכת, לא? זה תכל'ס רק chroot וזמן, לא?
<matanya> הבנייה זה שטויות
<Ddorda> matanya: ואתה רוצה שהקיוסק ישוחרר בקוד פתוח? אתה רוצה להרוויח מהמכירה של הקיוסקים ולהשאיר את התכנה חופשית?
<matanya> לעבור פיצ'ר פיצ'ר ולוודא שהוא מאובטח זה כאב הראש
<matanya> בדיוק
<Ddorda> matanya: אהא.. אם ככה, יש לי רעיון פנטסטי
<matanya> מה?
<Ddorda> אם אנחנו ממילא מוכרים קיוסקים, אין בעיה להחזיק איזה שרת קטן
<Ddorda> או למצוא איזה שרת קטן כזה או אחר
<Ddorda> נכון?
<matanya> לעדכונים?
<Ddorda> בדיוק
<matanya> הכנתי כזה כבר
<Ddorda> אה, אני מבין שכבר חשבת על הכל :)
<matanya> פנטיום 1 בן 13
<matanya> זרקתי אותו לא מזמן
<matanya> החלטתי שעדיף להשקיע בנייח שיעלה 800 שקל
<Ddorda> אני מתכוון בקרוב לקנות VPS
<Ddorda> אז אם תרצה מבחינתי זה יוכל לשבת עליו
<matanya> סבבה
<matanya> יוזר אפדייט
<Ddorda> אותי מסקרן לדעת אם יש אפשרות לחסום כל מני דברים בפיירפוקס עצמו
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> כמו about:ים למניהם
<matanya> יש
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> אה, אז סבבה :)
<matanya> חוסמים את הuri
<Ddorda> matanya: ועדכונים יהיו דרך ה־GUI
<Ddorda> או שיהיו עדכונים under the hood?
<matanya> אם תקרא את המאמר תראה שהוא נוגע בזה
<Ddorda> כן, אני אקרא
<matanya> הכנתי מודול של silent update
<Ddorda> אפשר לינק? אני אוריד אותו למחשב ואקרא מחר בהפסקה או משהו
<matanya> אבל לא בדקתי אותו עדיין
<Ddorda> באיזו שפה הדברים כתובים?
<matanya> http://www.digitalwhisper.co.il/0x39/
<matanya> c
<Ddorda> אני מקווה שאני אוכל לעזור בכלל, כי אין לי יותר מדי ידע ב־C
<Ddorda> כאילו, תיכנות זה תיכנות (לרוב), אבל לכל שפה יש את הפאקים שלה
<Ddorda> ואני לא שולט בפאקים של C
<Ddorda> אגב, לרוב כמובן מדבר על Perl :)
<matanya> לא חובב אותה
<matanya> לא חובב תכנות בכלל
<Ddorda> לא יצא לי לשחק אתה יותר מדי, אבל היא לינארית, אז זה עובד קצת כמו שפות ישנות
<Ddorda> מישהו אמר GWBasic?
<matanya> תאמין לי
<matanya> עזוב את זה
<matanya> אני sysadmin
<matanya> זה מה שאני יודע
<Ddorda> זה מה שאני רוצה להיות :)
<Ddorda> אחת הסיבות שאני אשכור VPS זה כדי שיהיה לי ניסיון בשטח
<Ddorda> למרות שהבנתי שבתכל'ס אם אין שינויים אין יותר מדי עבודה
<matanya> נכון
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, אני אגיד לך מה. אני אתן לך את המייל שלי ונתכתב, ככה נוכל לפחות בהתחלה להתארגן כל אחד בשעות הפנויות שלו?
<matanya> סבבה
<matanya> יש לי אותו
<Ddorda> אה, וואלה :)
<Ddorda> טוב, חבר'ה, אני באמת חייב לזוז לישון, אני שוב שרפתי לילה
<Ddorda> לפחות הלילה שאני אשן איזה שלוש שעות
<matanya> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> matanya: לילה טוב, נדבר :)
<Ddorda> לילה טוב חבר'ב
<Ddorda> ה
<Elihaii> שלום אני צריך תעזרה שלכם
<trew100> i-pink: בוקר טוב
<i-pink> !
<trew100> העלאת בסוף את הסרטון של הצילום עם CD?
<i-pink> בוקר נפלא!
<i-pink> לא,
<trew100> ממ טוב נתאזר סבלנות וסקרנות
<i-pink> הוא יצא מעפן כי צילמתי אותו עם מצלמה לא ממש טובה..
<i-pink> אני רוצה לצלם אותו מחדש..
<trew100> נשמע מסקרן חייב לציין
<i-pink> זה לא ממש תורה גדולה
<trew100> מאמין שכך
<i-pink> פרסמתי כאן את הקוד..
<i-pink> זה ממש פשוט
<i-pink> שלחתי לך בפרטי את הקוד
<i-pink> יש שם כמה שורות של sleep
<trew100> כן אני בדיוק עובר עליו
<i-pink> תכלס אפשר לאחד אותם..
<i-pink> חסכתי לך..
<trew100> וזה  /home/USER/camera/camera.sh
<trew100> זה תסריט מערכת או משהו שאת כתבת?
<i-pink> אני כתבתי
<i-pink> אתה לא רואה שזה ערבי להחריד..
<trew100> אני מתכוון לקובץ  camera.sh
<i-pink> זה פותח את הCD, מחכה כמה שאתה מגדיר בSLEEP
<i-pink> אני כתבתי לבד לבד!!
<trew100> חח
<trew100> תכלס מה הוא מראה מה התוצאה?
<i-pink> סוגר את הCD מחכה כמה שאתה מגדיר בSLEEP ואז פונה לסקריפט שוב (אין לי מושג איך עושים לולאה בבאש
<i-pink> מה הכוונה מה התוצאה.
<i-pink> השורה התחתונה זה חלק מהסקריפט
<trew100> מצלם עם ה-CD
<trew100> ?
<i-pink> ככה זה מפעיל אותו שוב ושוב
<trew100> חח
<trew100> לולאה מקורית
<i-pink> כן...
<trew100> אם כי אין לה אפשרות יציאה או משהו
<i-pink> יש
<i-pink> CTRL+C
<trew100> אבל זסה סיפור בטח של עוד איזה שורה שתיים
<trew100> נכון
<i-pink> הצליח לך הסקריפט?
<trew100> Ddorda: מה נשמע?
<H3r0> נשברה לי חבילה :\
<H3r0> Ddorda - כאן?
<H3r0> אוקיי עכשיו זה מוזר
<H3r0> לכל אובונטואים מישהו עשה update?
<trew100> אני שלשום
<H3r0> לא לא היום
<H3r0> מהשרת של ישראל
<trew100> Ddorda: מה נשמע?
<soomsoom> תגידו משהו נתקל כבר בחבילות פגומות באתר המראה הישראלי?
<soomsoom> (כן, קבלתי תלונה גם ממשתמש אחד באובונטו)
<trew100> H3r0:
<trew100> zv vna,na fbrtv
<soomsoom> ?
<trew100> זה המשתמש כנראה
<soomsoom> כן h3ro
<soomsoom> ואתה?
<trew100> לא עדכנתי
<trew100> רק שלשום
<soomsoom> אז אני צריך לדעת
<trew100> ואין לי שום בעיות
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי
<lousygarua> שלום רב
<i-pink> מה קורה?
<serfus> שלום שלום
<i-pink> אני צריכה רעיון
<serfus> למה?
<i-pink> לדרך להעביר תמונות הצורה מאובטחת
<serfus> פשוט קובץ?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> יש לי 16GB של תמונות שאני רוצה לשלוח לארץ
<serfus> sftp?
<serfus> למה שלא תעלי אותם לאתר כמו פיקאסה או פליקר?
<soomsoom> אז מישהו נתקל בבעיות
<soomsoom> עם חבילות פגומות
<soomsoom> ?
<serfus> אני בדיוק עכשיו עושה עידכון
<soomsoom> אם כן
<soomsoom> let me knoe
<soomsoom> let me know
<soomsoom> יש סיכוי ויש משהו דפוק באתר המראה ישראלי
<serfus> בנתיים מוריד לי בסדר, אם כי קצת לאט... לא יודע אם זה קשור
<soomsoom> לא קשור
<soomsoom> serfus: אמור לי אם יש בעיה
<soomsoom> צריך להודיע לקפלן
<i-pink> איך עובדים עם SFTP?
<matanya> מה זאת אומרת?
<matanya> את רוצה להתחבר לשרת אחר?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> להקים אצלי
<i-pink> יש לי שרת
<i-pink> אני רוצה שהוא יהיה SFTP
<matanya> את רק צריכה לפתוח את הפורט הרלוונטי
<i-pink> חח
<i-pink> אבל איך מתקינים SFTP<??
<i-pink> איך מקנפגים אותו??
<matanya> הכל כאן: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<matanya> אני מניח שכברירת מחדל יש לך openssh
<serfus> i-pink, אולי דרופ-בוקס יהיה לך יותר נוח ופשוט
<serfus> אבל זה רק 2 GB
<i-pink> לא
<matanya> אפשר עד 8
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> זה הולך להיות עשרות GB  של תמונות..
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה מהלינק בWIKIPEDIA איך להתקין
<i-pink> אני צריכה FTP מאובטח מאוד, או משהו אחר מאובטח
<i-pink> שמישהו בצד השני יוכל להתחבר אליו בקלות
<i-pink> serfus, matanya, soomsoom ?
<matanya> את יכולה להתקין ftp רגיל
<matanya> ולהגדיר שהגישה היא רק בערוץ מאובטח
<i-pink> וכמה הוא מאובטח?
<matanya> למען האמת מעולם לא התקנתי sftp בעצמי
<matanya> כמו ssh
<matanya> שזה בעצם תלוי באורך המפתח
<i-pink> אני צריכה שמי שמתחבר יקבל גישת קריאה בלבד לתיקיה מסויימת
<i-pink> ויקבל גישת קריאה + כתיבה לסיפריה אחרת
<i-pink> ושיהיה לזה לוגין מאובטח
<serfus> sftp את שולחת את הקבצים, הם לא יהיו לקריאה בלבד
<i-pink> הכוונה היא שלא יהיה אפשר למחוק אותם מהשרת..
<soomsoom> ?
<i-pink> כן
<soomsoom> serfus: any news?
<serfus> לא, עבר בסדר לגמרי
<soomsoom> ok
<soomsoom> גם glibc?
<serfus> soomsoom, לא
<serfus> לא היה בעידכון
<soomsoom> OK
<soomsoom> חד משמעי
<soomsoom> הייתה לנו בעיה
<serfus> בארץ' או במראה?
<soomsoom> במראה
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה, מה קורה?
<Ddorda> serfus: זהו, אני סוגר את ההזמנות, זה כבר מוגזם
<Ddorda> היינו צריכים לסגור לפני זה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תגיד שנייה
<soomsoom> היו לך חבילות פגומות בשדרוג?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: בשדרוג?
<Ddorda> של אובונטו?
<soomsoom> איפ
<soomsoom> יאפ
<soomsoom> משהו התלונן לי
<soomsoom> שספריית glibc
<soomsoom> נשברה לו בעדכון אובונטו
<soomsoom> אני רוצה לברר
<soomsoom> אם יש את משבר החבילות הפגומות גם אצלכם
<Ddorda> soomsoom: לא קרה לי מעולם
<Ddorda> serfus: קרה לך?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: לא לא קרה לו
<Ddorda> soomsoom: דווקא מצחיק שלכולם היא נשברת עכשיו
<Ddorda> :D
<soomsoom> :P
<soomsoom> Ddorda: היום עשיתי שדרוג מאתר המראה הישראלי
<soomsoom> אחרי שקפלן מחק את כולו
<soomsoom> ועובד סבבה =]
<Ddorda> מדליק :)
<Ddorda> matanya: כאן?
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> עוד לא סיימתי לקרוא, אבל כבר יש לי כמה תשובות
<Ddorda> טוב, יהיה נכון יותר שאני אשלח לך מייל וזהו :)
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אגב, מאוד נחמד לראות אותך פה :)
<soomsoom> זה לא אומר
<soomsoom> שאני עכשיו רץ להתקין אובונטו
<Ddorda> soomsoom: מה לא? חבל
<Ddorda> soomsoom: סתם, אני צוחק, לא ציפיתי
<Ddorda> סתם נחמד לראות אותך פה
<soomsoom> חחח
<Ddorda> בלי שום מסקנות מעבר לזה
<nicoco> למדתי לנגן בלאקבירד
<nicoco> וזה פשוט לא יוצא מהראש
<nicoco> מנגינה שממש כיף לנגן
<Ddorda> חחח
<Interruptus> אני כבר יומיים
<Interruptus> שומע את אגם הברבורים
<nicoco> נחמד לך
<nicoco> וואי דור
<soomsoom> זה רק אני או שהאנטרנט בארץ זוחל?
<nicoco> הערו. מלא מהמוקבל
<nicoco> הערוץ*
<nicoco> 29 משתמשים
<nicoco> מרשים למדי
<trew100> soomsoom: אצלי יש איטיות יוצאת דופן כבר יותר מיומיים
<soomsoom> כבר יותר מחודש
<nicoco> תגידו, למה הבטא של פיירפוקס נראית בווינדוס הרבה הרבה יותר טוב ממה שהיא נראית כאן?
<trew100> אני אצל ספק רימון אז אין לי מושג אם זה הארץ או רימון
<nicoco> זה חשוד
<nicoco> וכאן גם יש לי באגים איתה
<soomsoom> אני בנטוייז'ן
<soomsoom> אני חווה איטיות
<soomsoom> כבר מספר חודשים
<soomsoom> :|
<trew100> אה אוקי
<nicoco> נטוויז'ן על הפנים
<soomsoom> והם לא מוכנים להודות שיש להם עומס על השרתים
<trew100> אני עם קו טלפון של נטוויז'ן
<nicoco> בזק בינלאומי הכי יציבים מבחינת אינטרנט
<trew100> אז אולי זה קשור כנראה שהוא הספק ולא רמון
<trew100> Ddorda: אפשר דעה?
<soomsoom> נראה לי יש עומס
<soomsoom> בכללי בכל התשתית בארץ
<soomsoom> :|
<nicoco> גם אצלי הוא עולה קצת יותר לאט היום
<nicoco> אבל בדרך כלל הוא עובד פיקס
<Ddorda> לי רק השרותים של גוגל איטיים
<Ddorda> בעצם כל האינטרנט טיפה איטי באמת
<Ddorda> אבל יוטוב וכו' באופן משמעותי
<Ddorda> nicoco: זה כבר שבועיים ככה
<Ddorda> :)
<soomsoom> שבועיים?
<soomsoom> יותר מחודשיים
<soomsoom> אני חווה כאלה דברים
<soomsoom> :|
<Ddorda> הערוץ על סף שלושים איש כבר שבועיים
<nicoco> יוטיוב איטי כמו תחת
<soomsoom> יוטיוב מקרטע
<nicoco> אבל ג'ימייל עולה לי במהירות הרגילה שלו
<soomsoom> גם גי'מייל
<nicoco> מדי פעם אבל אני צריך לרענן
<soomsoom> הגיוני שאני מוריד
<soomsoom> מisoc
<nicoco> אם הוא נתקע באמצע
<soomsoom> על מהירות
<soomsoom> 34kbps?
<soomsoom> 20kpbs
<soomsoom> ויורד
<trew100> אין לי מושג מה איתכם
<trew100> פעם הייתי מוריד על 190
<trew100> היום את ה-70 אני אולי מגרד וגם אז אני מבסוט
<pino-chan> :\
<pino-chan> אני עוד מחכה לאנג'יאן
<pino-chan> הוא היה אמור להגיע בסוכות לאיזור שלי
<pino-chan> כמו שאתם מבינים, הוא עדיין לא כאן
<pino-chan> :\
<ShualWork> Ddorda: תגובות טובות לכתבה :)
<Ddorda> ShualWork: כן
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז לאכול א. בוקר
<Ddorda> נדבר :)
<Ddorda> חזרתי
<ShualWork> Ddorda: היה טעים?
<Ddorda> כן
<ShualWork> מעניין איך הוא הצליח לסדר את הסרטון בסוף...
<Ddorda> ShualWork: הוא אמר שצריך להכניס סרטונים בשיטה הישנה
<Ddorda> embeded הישן
<ShualWork> ניסיתי את זה
<ShualWork> עדיין לא עבד
<Ddorda> ShualWork: צריך לשאול אותו. זה מה שהוא אמר לי
<Ddorda> השיטה הישנה של יוטוב
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: מה קורה?
<ShualWork> ניסיתי....
<ShualWork> אהבתי גם את מה שהוא עשה עם התמונוץ
<Gargamel2> Ddorda שמח שאתה פה
<Gargamel2> אני בסדר
<Gargamel2> אתה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: מצוין
<Ddorda> קורא איזה מאמר על פרצות אבטחה בפיירפוקס
<Gargamel2> שתף
<i-pink> מה הדרך הכי בטוחה לשתף סיפריה?
<nicoco> אז מה אתם אומרים על הבטא החדש
<nicoco> ?
<nicoco> בזהירות
<nicoco> :P
<Gargamel2> שמעתי הרבה תלונות על firefox 4, שהוא לא נוח וכאלה
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אני משתמש בו והוא פיצוץ
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: http://www.digitalwhisper.co.il/files/Zines/0x11/DW17-3-Kiosk_Overtaking.pdf
<nicoco> הוא אמור להיות פיצוץ
<Ddorda> nicoco: הבטא החדש?
<nicoco> אבל אצלי הוא מפוצץ בלאגים כשאני באובונט
<nicoco> ו
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> בעיות רציניות עם היוניקוד
<nicoco> אי אפשר לראות טקסט בכלל
<nicoco> לעומת זאת בווינדוס הוא עובד כמו קסם
<nicoco> מדהים באופן יוצא מהכלל
<Ddorda> nicoco: ...?
<nicoco> :)
<Ddorda> What are you talking about?
<nicoco> אני מדבר על לאגים
<nicoco> ובאגים
<nicoco> כלומר
<nicoco> הוא טס
<nicoco> ועולה מהר
<nicoco> אבל אי אפשר לראות טקסט
<nicoco> וניסיתי די הרבה
<nicoco> שניה אני מביא לך סקרינשוט
<Gargamel2> שינו את סרגלי הכלים שם?
<nicoco> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9241/screenshotonw.png
<nicoco> כל מה שקשור בטקסט
<nicoco> נעלם כליל
<nicoco> אפילו לא טרחתי להגדיר אותו כמו שצריך
<nicoco> אין טעם כל עוד אין טקסט
<nicoco> אני רוצה לציין שהאתר של מוזיליה הוא היחיד שעובד שם כמו שצריך
<Interruptus> פייפרוקס 4 משהו משהו
<Interruptus> פיירפוקס
<Ddorda> nicoco: אין לי מושג למה זה קורה לך. לי זה לא קורה
<nicoco> זה קורה בגלל בעיות יוניקוד
<nicoco> זה למה זה קורה
<nicoco> אני אנסה להסיר אותו לגמרי ולהתקין מחדש
<nicoco> אולי זה יעבוד
<Ddorda> trew100: כאן?
<Ddorda> trew100: התמונה ששמת בצד, מעולה רק גדולה מדי. שים תמונה בגודל 128^2
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אגב, מה עם הוויקי?
<Ddorda> יוצא לך מדי פעם עוד לכתוב שם או שאין לך כבר זמן לזה?
<Ddorda> הצלחתי לסדר חלקית את הבעיה של "ערך מורחב"
<Gargamel2> Ddorda, ברגעים אלה ממש :)
<Gargamel2> מאגר תוכנה, יחד עם הסברים על PPA ואיך שמוסיפים אותו
<Gargamel2> (בדרך הגרפית והטקסטואלית, כמובן)
<Ddorda> סחטיין
<Ddorda> אגב, ראית שתיקנתי את בעיית התמונות?
<Gargamel2> לא
<Gargamel2> אבל אני עם ה-theme של וויקיפדיה
<Gargamel2> לא הרגיל של האתר, אז אני לא רואה
<Gargamel2> אבל אני מאמין לך
<Gargamel2> אגב למה אני לא יכול להיכנס לוויקי הישן?
<Gargamel2> הוא זורק אותי לאתר החדש במקום
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: http://ubuntu-il.com/wiki ?
<Gargamel2> כן
<Ddorda> כי העברנו את הדומיין ubuntu-il.com לשרת החדש
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: הייתה בעיה שלא קשורה לעיצוב
<Ddorda> שלא היה ניתן לראות את התמונות בכלל
<Ddorda> ועכשיו כן אפשר
<Gargamel2> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%90%D7%92%D7%A8_%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%94
<Gargamel2> אני רואה קוד של HTML איפה שיש ערך מורחב
<Gargamel2> זה השתבש שוב כנראה
<Gargamel2> ואגב, איך אפשר ליצור ערך שהוא הפנייה לערך אחר?
<Gargamel2> Ddorda כאן?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: בערך
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: עכשיו כן
<Elihaii> אני צריך עזרה
<Gargamel2> במה?
<shualWork> למה לא יכולה להיות לי משמרת רגועה...
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<shualWork> הרבה בעיות ובקשות שצריך לעשות
<i-pink> איך אוכל לעזור?
<shualWork> לא סביר שתוכלי
<i-pink> פסיכולוגית?
<Elihaii> חיברתי 2 כונני יו אס בי
<Elihaii> ואף אחד מהם לא מזוהה
<Elihaii> רק כונן אם פי 3 מזוהה פה.
<Ddorda> Elihaii: כונןן MP3?
<Elihaii> כן, זה הוא מזוהה באופן חופשי
<Elihaii> אבל כונני יו אס בי
<Elihaii> בכל לא
<Ddorda> מה זה כונן MP3?
<Ddorda> כאילו, נגן?
<Elihaii> חחחח אמ פי 3
<Elihaii> אתה יודע..
<Elihaii> כן
<Ddorda> אוקיי אוקיי
<Ddorda> כונן USB = כונן חיצוני או דיסק און קי?
<Elihaii> דיסק און קי
<Elihaii> בכלל לא מזוהה
<Elihaii> שלחתי לך תשגיאה בפרטי..
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אל תשלח לי בפרטי. תעלה לפייסטבין
<Elihaii> כנראה באובנטו הוא לא מזוהה בגירסא הזאת שום סוג של דיסק און קי
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<Elihaii> אזזזזז תעזור לי
<Ddorda> המסקנות שלך מעניינות אך מוטעות
<Elihaii> מתחנן אחי
<Ddorda> זה פלט של מה?
<Elihaii> מזה פלטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטט
<Elihaii> וורע
<Elihaii> זה הורג אותי
<Elihaii> תסביר לי קודם מזה לט
<Elihaii> פלט
<Elihaii> לא ניתן לחבר את מערכת קבצים 8.0 GB
<Elihaii> זה הכותרת
<Elihaii> אז מעושים?
<shualWork> משעשע לראות את היוזר שלי יוצא ונכנס
<shualWork> תמיד אני רואה את זה מהצד שלי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: פלט זה התגובה של המחשב
<trew100> Ddorda: זה בסדר?
<trew100> זה הולך מחר לפרסום?
<Ddorda> נראה לי שכן
<trew100> יופי נהדר
<Ddorda> trew100: אכן
<Ddorda> אני אשמח לעוד כאלה :)
<trew100> נראה לי שאני הולך להתקין את KDE על הוינדוס שלי
<trew100> יכול להיות שיצא מזה סקירה של KDE 4.6 על ווינדוס
<trew100> הם כתבו שהם עשו שם שיפורים גדולים ושעכשיו זה יותר יציב
<trew100> בא נראה
<trew100> סתם שאלה שיש לי
<Ddorda> trew100: אגב, "חלומות פילים"?
<trew100> יש אפשרות להפעיל את ווינדוס עם שרת גרפי בלי שולחן עבודה?
<trew100> מה?
<trew100> ולא איך?
<Ddorda> trew100: לא
<Ddorda> יש אפשרות רק עם שולחן עבודה
<Ddorda> עד כמה שידוע לי
<trew100> עוד שאלה
<trew100> דפקתי את הבוט של ווינדוס עם המשחקים שלי
<Ddorda> אגב, מה זה אתרי ה־CG השונים?
<trew100> יש לי אפשרות לסדר את הבוט של ווינדוס בלי להרוס את זה של לינוקס?
<trew100> תרשום בגוגל CG תראה
<trew100> זה מה שמגדיר אתרי תלת מימד
<Ddorda> trew100: כן. תסדר את הבוט של ווינדוז ואז את של לינוקס עם לייב סידי
<trew100> אין לי מושג מה הקיצור של זה
<Ddorda> trew100: אז תשים לזה לינק בכתבה
<trew100> איך מסדרים עם לייב סידי?
<Elihaii> אז איך מסתדרים את זה?
<trew100> Elihaii: אתה עם נגן או לא?
<trew100> לא ממש הבנתי
<Elihaii> הנגן לא הבעיה
<Elihaii> הדיסק און קי
<Ddorda> trew100: תעלה לייב סידי של אובונטו ותכתוב במסוף: grub-install
<Elihaii> כבר 2 דיסקי און קי נותנים אותה שגיאה
<trew100> הוא לא מזהה לך אותו?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: איפה השגיאה? ממה אתה מקבל אותה
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> בחלון כזה
<Elihaii> אני יכול לצלם
<Elihaii> הוא כאילו מזהה אותו כ"לא מפורמט" [ לא הותחל] ובמחשב אחר על חלונות כבר הוא אותחל
<Ddorda> shualWork: להבא תכתוב את הכתבה ישר באתר או שתכתוב אותה בלי עיצוב
<trew100> Elihaii: אם תעבוד עם תוכנה בשם sutter
<Ddorda> כאילו, תעתיק בלי עיצוב
<Ddorda> shualWork: ^
<trew100> יהיה לך קל לצלם ולהעלות לשרת אובונטו מהתוכנה
<shualWork> סבבה
<Elihaii> לא הבנתי?
<Elihaii> אז מעושים?
<trew100> רק שניה
<trew100> המחשב השני זה ווינדוס 7?
<Elihaii> לא
<Elihaii> אקס פי
<trew100> אממ
<trew100> איזה תוכנה פירמת את הDOK?
<Elihaii> לא תוכנה,
<Elihaii> רגיל
<trew100> Ddorda: תודה
<Elihaii> אתה מחבר תהתקן, הוא קליק ימני "אתחול"
<trew100> ישר איך שקנית כך השתמשת?
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> הוא חדש
<Elihaii> וגם השני שלא חדש ופועל
<Elihaii> לא עובד פה
<trew100> ווינדוס איתחלה לך אותו אני מבין
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> כי פה זה לא מצליח להתחל
<Elihaii> עם אני מנסה אפילו
<trew100> אני חושב שאם תפרמט אותו עם תוכנה אמיתית של ניהול דיסקים
<trew100> לא תהיה לך בעיה
<trew100> תבין ווינדוס היא אולי מערכת הפעלה
<Elihaii> אז תביאו לי
<Elihaii> אפשר?
<trew100> אבל בהרבה דברים אחרים היא פשוט לא טובה
<trew100> כן
<trew100> תרשום במרכז התוכנה Gparted
<Elihaii> היא תאתחל אותו?,
<trew100> זאת תוכנה לניהול דיסקים
<trew100> תפרמט את ה-DOK ולא את המחשב שלך
<trew100> חשוב לשים לזה לב
<Elihaii> תוכל לעזור לי בזה?
<trew100> עוד משהו שאל תשכח לגבות את כל מה שיש על ה-DOK
<Ddorda> trew100: יש גם כלי בררת מחדל לאיתחול התקנים
<trew100> כי זה הולך להמחק
<trew100> איזה?
<Elihaii> יוו הווא עכשיו ב100 המעבד
<Elihaii> ואין פה כלום
<Ddorda> trew100: אני לא זוכר איך קוראים לו
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תעש/ה את הפקודה top
<Ddorda> במסוף
<Elihaii> ו..
<Ddorda> ותסתכל על התכנות שמופעיות למעלה, יש Xorg שזה בסדר. מה עוד מופיע שם?
<trew100> אם אתה רוצה את זה גרפי יש לך בניהול תוכנה שמציגה יפה מאוד את כל התהליכים ומי מהם אוכל משאבים
<Elihaii> metacity
<Ddorda> ומה עוד?
<Elihaii> Xorg
<Ddorda> זה אמרנו, זה בסדר
<Elihaii> metacity
<Ddorda> מה עוד?
<Elihaii>  gnome-terminal
<Elihaii> זהו בערך
<Elihaii> הם כל הזמן משתנים
<Ddorda> מוזר..
<trew100> ומי מהם אוכל הכי הרבה משאבים?
<Ddorda> יש שם משהו שלוקח כמות חריגה של משאבים?
<trew100> MEM זה זיכרון
<Elihaii> לא יודע חכו דקה,
<Elihaii> software-center 7.5
<Elihaii> זה הכי הרבה בmem
<Elihaii> עכשיו זה ירד
<Ddorda> תסתכל תחת CPU
<Ddorda> מה לוקח הכי הרבה?
<Elihaii> Xorg
<Ddorda> כמה הוא לוקח?
<Elihaii> 2
<Elihaii> אבל רגע
<Ddorda> 2%?
<Elihaii> לפעמים הוא משתנה ל3\5
<Ddorda> זה כלום
<Ddorda> ...
<Elihaii> עכשיו המעבד ירד
<trew100> ואיפה אתה רואה שהמעבד על 100?
<Elihaii> תראו נראלי המעבד הזה צריך להתרגל למערכת
<Elihaii> מקודם היה
<Elihaii> יש לי למטה צג מערכת, מין תבלה שחורה
<Elihaii> והכחול בה היה הכי למעלה והכי רשום 100%
<Elihaii> קיצר אממ
<Elihaii> התקנתי תתוכנה
<trew100> יכול להיות שזה היה בגלל שבדיוק הפעלת תוכנה כל שהיא
<Elihaii> כן אתה שומע
<Elihaii> היא לא מופיעה לי בתפריט הישומים
<trew100> לא
<trew100> אני קורא
<trew100> כי היא מופיעה בניהול
<Hoborg> yo yo yo
<Hoborg> :)
<trew100> חח
<Elihaii> נכנסתיח
<Hoborg> you may call me Hoborg the father
<Elihaii> נכנסתי
<Hoborg> BRB
<Elihaii> אבל אני לא מזהה אותה,
<trew100> גיבית את האון קי שלך?
<trew100> כל מה שיש בו הולך להימחק
<Elihaii> אין בו כלום
<Elihaii> הוא חדש
<Elihaii> אה הינה
<Elihaii> מצאתי אותו
<trew100> תראה אותו לפי כמות ה-GB שלו
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> שמתי לב
<Elihaii> אוקי מה עכשיו
<Elihaii> לעשות אתחל ל?
<Elihaii> לאיזה מערכת קבצים
<trew100> NTFS
<trew100> Ddorda: זה קיצור של קומפיוטר גרפיק
<Elihaii> אוקי.. ועם אחר כך לא יזהה אותו?
<trew100> Elihaii: סיים?
<Elihaii> חח לא
<Elihaii> עוד לא התחיל
<trew100> אז זה באמת מוזר
<trew100> כי לא עשית לו החל נכון?
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> זהו סיים
<trew100> תוציא ותכניס נראה
<Elihaii> אותו שגיאה
<trew100> מוזר
<Elihaii> נכון תראה תשגיאה בפרטוי
<Ddorda> trew100: קומפיוטר גרפיק?
<Elihaii> שלחתי..
<trew100> אם תפעיל את המערכת מחדש הוא יעשה את אותה בעיה?
<Elihaii> לא יודע..
<Elihaii> יכול להיות שכן
<Elihaii> זה לא ממש קשור
<trew100> לא זה לא קשור
<trew100> מכיר את השגיאה הזאת
<Elihaii> אוקי
<Elihaii> ומה עושים
<trew100> תריץ את זה
<trew100> dmesg | tail
<trew100> במסוף
<Elihaii> אוקי
<Elihaii> שלחתי בפרטי..
<trew100> שלח פלט בציבורי כדי שאם יש עוד מישהו שיכול לעזור שיעזור
<Elihaii> אסור
<Elihaii> זה שורה ארוכה
<trew100> בדרך כלל מעלים פלט לאתר הדבקות כמו זה
<Elihaii> אז אין פתרון אה?..
<Elihaii> אתה שומע אני עוד מעט יבוא..
<trew100> Elihaii: תעלה פלט לפה
<trew100> http://paste.kde.org/
<Ddorda> trew100: אגב, סחטיין, אתה השלישי עם הכי הרבה כתבות
<trew100> את האמת את האחרונה אציתי לפרסם אצלי בבלוג
<trew100> אבל אחרי זה חשבתי שיותר טוב יהיה להביא את זה לחדשות
<trew100> הראשון זה חתול לא?
<trew100> אחרי זה אתה אני חושב
<Ddorda> לא
<trew100> מי?
<Ddorda> הראשון זה אביתר
<Ddorda> אחריו אתה ואני עם טקו
<trew100> שניה אני יכין עוד חדשה
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> shualWork: כאן?
<trew100> תגיד מה אתה אומר אני רוצה לכתוב כמה פרקי השוואות בין PS לגימפ
<shualWork> fi
<shualWork> פי
<shualWork> :P
<Ddorda> trew100: ממש בכיף!
<Ddorda> shualWork: :)
<shualWork> ?
<Ddorda> shualWork: צריך לתקן את הבוט של הובורג :(
<shualWork> מה רצית?
<Ddorda> צר לי, אבל צריך
<shualWork> למה?
<Ddorda> You are banned from this server- Due to abuse we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only. See freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<shualWork> הא?!
<trew100> כן הבעיה שגימפ לא הולכת לקבל מחמאות מצד שני מישהו מריך להציג את המצב שלפחות יבינו שיש במה לעזור וזה לא תמיד אומר שזה הרבה עבודה
<Ddorda> shualWork: בעצם עברנו לבוט של סומסום, לא?
<shualWork> כן
<Ddorda> אז אני אשב אתו על זה, סליחה על ההטרדה
<shualWork> לא נורא
<trew100> Ddorda: ללכת עם פוסט אחד ארוך? או על פרקים פרקים ורק אחרי זה לעשות את ההשוואה?
<Ddorda> trew100: אני אומר פרקים
<trew100> טוב נראה איך זה יצא
<trew100> מה שבטוח שזה עבודה רבה
<trew100> כי יש הרבה הרבה מה להשוות
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> תוציא את גימפ סבבה
<Ddorda> :D
<trew100> כולי תקווה
<trew100> אני כל שיעור חוזר לראות אם את מה שלמדתי יש גם בגימפ
<trew100> לא תמיד זה כך
<trew100> לפעמים אפילו לא דומה
<Ddorda> לגימפ רוב הדברים עובדים דרך תוספים
<Ddorda> אז לפעמים שי כמה אפשרויות בחירה
<trew100> אני מכיר את גימפ יחסית טוב
<Ddorda> יש תוסף שעושה אותו דבר אבל יותר מתאים למשהו, ויש תוסף שעושה אותו דבר אבל מתאים למשהו אחר
<trew100> ובאמת יש דברים שהמרצה שלי מחדש לי שלא ידעתי
<trew100> ובאמת צריך לבדוק טוב איך הם ממומשים בגימפ
<trew100> הרבה פעמים יש את היכולות אבל בצורה שונה
<Elihaii> trew100?
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<AndroidSefi> yap
<nady> מה נישמע
<Elihaii> ?
<nady> מה שימך
<Elihaii> אפשר עזרה
<nady> מה שימך
<Elihaii> שלי?
<nady> כן
<Elihaii> אליחי
<nady> היתקנת אובנטו
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> שידרגתי ל10.4
<Elihaii> ויש לי בעיה..
<nady> אני חדש אני גם מחפש עזרה
<Elihaii> כן אה, קשה להבין את כל העניין הזה, הפקודות. מה אפשר לעשות במערכת, איך מפתחים וכו'.
<Elihaii> תגידו למי שפה עדיין, יש דרך האינטרנט ללמוד אנגלית, כדי להשתמש באובנטו?
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<Elihaii> כפר סבא
<nady> איך שידרגת דרך האינטרנט?
<Elihaii> מזאת אומרת?!
<Elihaii> שידרגת, לא הבנתי.
<nady> אמרת שעשית שידרוג
<Elihaii> כן, שידרוג רציני
<Elihaii> מ8.4
<Elihaii> ל10.4
<nady> 8.4 ניתמך בכלל?
<Elihaii> חח לא
<Elihaii> בגלל זה שידרגתי..
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ומה הבעיה?
<nady> עשית התקנה מחדש אתה מיתכוון
<Elihaii> דור?
<nady> מה נישמע מה איתך
<Elihaii> <Ddorda>?
<Elihaii> Ddorda
<Elihaii> ?
<nady> תוכל לישלוח לי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ?
<Ddorda> nady: אתה מדבר אלי?
<Elihaii> תגיד שאלה צריך אנגלית ללמוד אובנטו?
<nady> גם אליך מה איתך הכל טוב
<Elihaii> ואת מה לשלוח? עם התכוונת אלי.
<nady> הדיסק הוא התקנה בילבד או גם שידרוג
<Elihaii> שידרוג בלבד.
<Elihaii> <Ddorda>
<Elihaii> אתה פה? <Ddorda>
<Ddorda> Elihaii: מומלץ בחום
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לעבוד עם אובונטו בעברית
<Elihaii> אני יודע
<Ddorda> אבל אם אתה רוצה להתקדם בלינוקס, אנגלית זה כמעט חובה
<Elihaii> אבל אני רוצה להבין תקוד הפתוח, ואולי להיות אחד מהמפתחים עוד כמה שנים
<Elihaii> או לפחות לבנות תוכנות
<nady> דור הדיסק ששלחת לי זה רק התקנה
<Elihaii> להבין את כל העניין בייסוד..
<Elihaii> <Ddorda> - שאלה, האם יש דרך ללמוד דרך האינטרנט אנגלית? כמו שפות תכנות
<Elihaii> <Ddorda> האם תוכל לענות.
<H3r0> Elihaii - שאלה רטורית
<H3r0> ברור שאפשר
<nady> מי זה
<nady> מה שימך
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה יכול לעשות הרבה דברים, השאלה מה מתאים לך
<nady> משה אתה וותיק
<Elihaii> אממ מזאת אומרת מה מתאים,
<moshe742> nady, למה אתה מתכוון? (נכון)
<moshe742> אני למדתי אנגלית מקריאת ספרים וצפיה בטלביזיה
<nady> הדיסק הוא רק התקנה
<moshe742> אתה יכול ללמוד מספרי לימוד, קריאת ספרים רגילים וכדומה, צפיה בטלביזיה ועוד דרכים כדי ללמוד אנגלית
<Gargamel2> (הדיסק הוא גם liveCD)
<Elihaii> תוכלו לתת לי אתר או משהו ללמוד אנגלית
<nady> אפשר לעשות עם הדיסק שידרוג
<moshe742> לא עם לייב סידי
<moshe742> שידרוג אפשר לעשות רק עם האלטרנייט
<nady> אז יש סוג אחר?
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה יכול לחפש בדיוק כמונו
<moshe742> nady, למה אתה מתכוון?
<moshe742> יש 2 סוגים של דיסקים
<Elihaii> מזאת אומרת?
<nady> אני יש לי בעיה לא מתקין לי בבוט במחשב
<moshe742> אחד שזה הלייב סידי ואת האלטרנייט שמיועד למחשבים חלשים יותר ולשידרוג מהדיסק
<nady> רק גירסא ישנה עולה יפה
<moshe742> Elihaii, צריך לחפש אתרים ללימוד אנגלית
<moshe742> nady, מה הבעיה בדיוק בגרסאות החדשות
<moshe742> ?
<nady> לא מצליח להתקין
<moshe742> הלייב סידי עולה כמו שצריך?
<nady> לא
<moshe742> מה הגרסה האחרונה שעולה כמו שצריך?
<nady> למה ישן כן וחדש לא עובד
<Elihaii> תוכלו לחפש בישבילי?,
<Elihaii> ולעזור לי?
<nady> 07-04
<nady> יודע משהו באנגלית?
<moshe742> Elihaii, למה אנחנו צריכים לחפש עבורך? אתה לא פחות טוב מאיתנו בזה:)
<Gargamel2> Elihaii, הדרך שבה למדתי אנגלית היא צפייה בסדרות ולקרוא כתוביות
<moshe742> nady, איזה מחשב יש לך?
<Gargamel2> עם הזמן תראה שתצטרך פחות ופחות את הכתוביות :)
<nady> לוח אם?
<moshe742> מדובר על מחשב רגיל או מאק?
<nady> מה זה מאק
<moshe742> המחשב עם התפוח
<moshe742> אפל
<nady> רגיל
<moshe742> אוקי, מה המפרט שלו? בהנחה שזה באמת בגלל החומרה...
<Elihaii> אני לא מצליח..
<Elihaii> ניסיתי לחפש
<Elihaii> הכל בתשלום של 1000+ ועוד..
<Elihaii> עם יש בחינם, ומהבית.
<nady> איזה פרטים לירשום
<moshe742> nady, לוח אם, כרטיס מסך, מעבד
<nady> יש בודק חומרה ללינוקס
<nady> לוח אם גאת וואי
<moshe742> nady, תביא את השם המדויק, אני רוצה לחפש ברשת לגבי זה
<moshe742> עדיף באנגלית
<moshe742> Elihaii, עשית חיפוש בכלל? אני מצאתי אתר ללימוד אנגלית בחינם בדף הראשון
<nady> p901dmp
<moshe742> Elihaii, האתר ש/מצאתי הוא http://www.articles.co.il/article/46478/%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%93%20%D7%90%D7%A0%D7%92%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%AA%20%D7%97%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%9D
<moshe742> Elihaii, אם זה לא עובד תגיד ואנסה לראות אם אני מצליח להשיג קישור אחר
<nady> e2140
<moshe742> nady, דגם וחברה
<moshe742> וכמובן איזה חלק זה:)
<nady> לוח אם p901dmp
<Elihaii> אבל זה לא מהבית
<Elihaii> זה צריך ללכת
<Elihaii> וגם נראה לי עם כסף
<nady> מעבד dual e2140
<nady> פנטיום
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה לא יכול ללמוד מהבית בלי להשקיע בזה זמן
<nady> איך צריך להיראות סידורי של כרטיס מסך?
<moshe742> לא יודע, אתה על לינוקס עכשיו או חלונות?
<Elihaii> אני ישקיע בזה זמן מלא מהבית!!!
<Elihaii> ישב יום יום כמה שעות וילמד.
<nady> לינוקס
<moshe742> Elihaii, אז תתחיל לקרוא ספרים ולראות סרטים תוך כדי הקשבה
<nady> ליפתוח טרמיננל
<Elihaii> אבל אני לא מבין..
<moshe742> nady, מה הפלט של lspci | grep VGA
<nady> איך אני בודק את זה חחחחחח
<moshe742> Elihaii, בשביל זה המציאו מילון, אם אתה רוצה ללמוד לבד זה יותר קשה אבל טוב יותר בטווח הארוך
<moshe742> nady, תביא לפה את הפלט, זה אומר איזה כרטיס יש לך
<moshe742> אתה כותב את הפקודה במסוף
<nady> מה שרשמת?
<moshe742> כן
<Elihaii> לא יודע..
<nady> איפה נימצא המקב הזה
<moshe742> nady, תלוי במקלדת שלך
<moshe742> אצלי זה ליד האינטר
<nady> איפה זה רשום בתשובה ?
<nady> אני יכול להעביר לך את הטרמינל איך שהוא?
<moshe742> מבחינתי כן, אבל תעשה את זה דרך פסטבין
<nady> מה?
<nady> עיברית חחחחח
<moshe742> תשלח לי בפרטי וזהו?
<nady> איך אני מעתיק אותו
<moshe742> עם העכבר, במקלדת הקיצור קצת שונה, זה CTRL+SHIFT+C
<Gargamel2> Ddorda כאן?
<trew1212> Ddorda: nv bang
<trew1212> tbh jhhc gzrv
<trew1212> אני חייב עזרה
<Elihaii> ?
<trew1212> אני לא מצליח לשחזר את הבוט של ווינדוס 7
<trew1212> על הדרך דפקתי את הבוט של לינוקס
<Elihaii> מזאת אומרת לשחזר תבוט של הווינדוס?, מצב בטוח?
<trew1212> אני לא מצליח להעלות install grub
<trew1212> לא הוא לא עולה בכלל הוא כותב שאין מערכות הפעלה
<Elihaii> רק שניה
<moshe742> trew1212, אתה רוצה לשחזר את הגראב או את הבוטלואודר של חלונות?
<trew1212> אני רוצה לשחזר את שתיהם
<trew1212> בנתיים לעכשיו את של לינוקס
<Elihaii> באובנטו? או בווינדוס?
<moshe742> אבל אז תצטרך לשחזר את של לינוקס אחרי שתתקן את של חלונות
<trew1212> אני יקרא קצת מה עושים ואיך ואז לא יהיה לי בעיה לדפוק את הגראב פעם נוספת
<moshe742> כי תוכל לתקן אותו בקלות, כן?
<trew1212> כי אני אדע לתקן אותו
<Gargamel2> אפשר לשאול למה אתה צריך שני boot-loaders?
<trew1212> אחד ללינוקס שמנהל את ווינדוס והשני שיהיה מה שיגרום לווינדוס לעבוד
<Elihaii> תגידו שאלה, יש לכם מושג למה כל דיסק און קי לא עולה לי פה?
<moshe742> trew1212, יש מדריך על זה בפורום http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5122
<moshe742> Elihaii, עוד פרטים? קשה לעזור כשלא ברור שום נתון
<trew1212> סבבה אני על לייב סידי גאון מי שהמציא את זה
<Elihaii> איזה פרטים בידיוק?
<Elihaii> אין שום פרטים
<moshe742> ניסית על פורטים אחרים למשל? האם יש חוקיות מתי זה לא עובד אם זה גם עובד לפעמים?
<lousygarua1> trew1212: יש דיסק שנקרא super grub disk או משהו בסגנון שיכול לעזור לך להריץ את המערכת שהייתה לך ואולי לתקן גם את הגראב, לא זוכר מה הוא עושה בדיוק
<Elihaii> זה בכלל לא עובד
<Elihaii> לא מזהה תכונן
<moshe742> זה עובד על מחשב אחר? בדקת עם לייב סידי?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: ?
<Ddorda> חיפשת אותי?
<nady> דור
<Gargamel2> Ddorda כן, אבל הסתדרתי
<Gargamel2> חיפשתי ליצור ערך שהוא הפנייה לערך אחר
<lousygarua1> Elihaii: תנסה להריץ ממסוף את הפקודה tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<lousygarua1> Elihaii: ואז תחבר את הדיסק און קי ותראה אם יש שמה פעילות
<lousygarua1> כלומר אם הקרנל קולט שמשהו התחבר אליו
<Ddorda> זז שוב
<Ddorda> מסדר כביסה
<moshe742> nady, רצית את הסקייפ שלי ונעלמת...
<nady> fi
<moshe742> הסקייפ שלי הוא moshe2210
<nady> עברתי לחלונות
<moshe742> למה היית צריך לעבור?
<nady> להישתמש באוורסט
<trew1212> moshe742: בעיות
<trew1212> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: 38: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). root@ubuntu:/#
<trew1212> אני לא מצליח להפעיל את פקודת ההתקנה של הגראב
<nady> Field	Value Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]  (15531226)
<moshe742> תפעיל את הכונן שעליו אתה רוצה להתקין את הגראב, לדעתי זו הבעיה לפי השגיאה
<nady> אומר משהו?
<moshe742> זה כל הפלט שיצא לך?
<nady> שניה
<trew1212> moshe742: בזמנך החופשי
<trew1212> http://paste.kde.org/4007/
<trew1212> שכחתי לציין כל המחיצות אצלי מעוגנות
<moshe742> לא כשאתה דרך הלייב סידי אלא אם עיגנת אותן
<moshe742> אני רואה שיש לך 2 מחיצות שניתנות לבוט, אחת לחלונות ואחת ללינוקס?
<trew1212> אני עם KDE ברגע שאתה פותח את הכונן הוא מעגן אותו לבד
<trew1212> אז כל המחיצות מעוגנות
<moshe742> זה נכון גם לגנום
<trew1212> זה 2 דיסקים קשיחים שונים
<trew1212> תתיחס רק לראשון
<trew1212> ברור
<moshe742> trew1212, תנסה להפעיל את המערכת מהדיסק השני (כלומר תעשה את השינוי בביוס)
<moshe742> אני מנחש שתוכל להפעיל את הלינוקס משם...
<moshe742> אחרי שתתקן את הבוט לואודר של חלונות נוכל לתקן שם את הגראב כמו שצריך
<trew1212> יותר חשוב לי הגראב מאשר חלונות
<trew1212> אני משתמש כמעט רק בלינוקס
<Elihaii> זה עדיין נותן שגיאה..
<trew1212> כל החומרים שלי על לינוקס
<moshe742> לכן אני מציע שתנסה להעלות את הלינוקס ישירות מהדיסק השני, יש סיכוי שזה יעבוד
<Elihaii> מה??
<moshe742> Elihaii, תוריד את 10.10 ותבדוק איתו, אולי זה נובע מהגרסה הישנה שלך
<moshe742> Elihaii, התשובה הקודמת היתה ל trew1212
<Elihaii> הבעיה ש10.4 10.10 לא עולה על המסך שלי..
<moshe742> אתה יכול לבדוק על מחשב אחר עם 10.10?
<Elihaii> טוב אני תחף בא..
<moshe742> אני רוצה לוודא שזו לא בעית חומרה/תכנה שלא אנחנו נוכל לטפל בה
<nady> t,
<moshe742> ??
<nady> אתה מחובר
<moshe742> איפה?
<nady> סקייפ
<i-pink> איך zekta os?
<moshe742> עכשיו אני מחובר
<Interruptus> זקטא אוס
<Interruptus> נשמע כמו זקנא בוט
<Rodensky> אליחי, אולי תנסה מערכת הפעלה אחרת לינוקס או ווינדוס שתעלה אצלך ואז תבדוק אם מכונה וירטואלית מצליחה להריץ את אובונטו
<moshe742> Rodensky, הוא לא מצליח להפעיל כונן נייד, המערכת בגרסות מסויימות עובדת אצלו
<Rodensky> משה, זה בנאדם שחוזר לפה כבר אלף פעם ועד עכשיו הוא טען שהבעיה הזו מתרחשת אצלו כשהוא מתקין את המערכת על המחשב מיו אס בי
<Rodensky> לפני זה הוא טען שזה מדיסק
<Rodensky> כל פעם הוא טוען משהו אחר
<Interruptus> הממ הזטה הזאת מזכירה קצת את האיקו
<Interruptus> הפטנט של הצרפתים
<Rodensky> הוא טען שהוא ניסה להתקין את 8.10 9.04 9.10 10.4 10.10
<Rodensky> ואף אחת לא עבדה אצלו
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא היה אמין במיוחד
<moshe742> כן, אני לא ממש מבין חצי מהבעיות שיש אצלו והוא לא ממש מסביר חצי ממה שאפשר ורצוי להסביר כששואלים שאלה...
<Rodensky> זה בגלל שהוא בעצמו לא מבין מה הוא עושה וסביר להניח שהוא לא קרא שום מדריך ושום כלום לפני שהוא ניסה
<moshe742> כן, אבל ההרגשה היא שהוא גם לא מנסה להבין את מה שאומרים לו, כך שהוא עושה דברים על עיוור ואח"כ מתפלא כשזה לא עובד
<Rodensky> הוא כל פעם נכנס לפה עם אותה בעיה לכאורה עם המסך
<Rodensky> אבל כל פעם הוא מספר את זה בגרסה שונה
<Rodensky> בהתחלה הוא מכר פה את זה בתור בעיה עם כרטיס המסך
<Rodensky> שהמערכת לא עולה לו
<Rodensky> אח"כ זה השתנה לזה שאי אפשר להתקין כי הדיסק לא עולה
<Rodensky> אח"כ זה השתנה לזה שבעצם הוא מתקין מיו אס בי
<moshe742> כן, יש לו בעיה עם 10.04 ו-10.10 לפי מה שהוא אומר שהמערכת לא עולה
<Rodensky> הוא טען שהוא ניסה עם כל הגרסאות שאמרתי לך
<Rodensky> עכשיו הוא טוען שרק שתי אלה לא עולות
<Rodensky> ולא ברור אם הוא באמת ניסה את השאר
<moshe742> אני מנחש שהבעיה של הכונן נובעת מהגרסה של המערכת שהוא מנסה או שיש בעית חומרה במחשב
<Interruptus> לייב , עולה ?
<Rodensky> אבל לך תדע אם באמת יש "בעיה של הכונן"
<Rodensky> Interruptus, הוא טען שלייב לא עולה כי הדיסק עצמו לא עולה, או שהיו אס בי לא עולה
<Rodensky> לא ברור בכלל מה הוא עושה
<Interruptus> הא זה סאקס
<Rodensky> בנאדם שלא יודע מה זה ורידים ועורקים, מנסה להחדיר מחט עירוי
<Interruptus> נו זה לא בעיה
<Interruptus> מספיק שאתה נרקומן
<Rodensky> נרקומנים יודעים מה זה
<Rodensky> זה בנאדם שפעם ראשונה בחיים הוא שומע על ורידים ורואה מחט
<Rodensky> ולא קרא את המדריך
<Interruptus> הו זאת בעיה
<Interruptus> יכול להכאיב קצת הרבה
<Interruptus> טראומה
<Rodensky> עכשיו איך תסביר לו איך מכניסים מחט?
<Rodensky> ועוד דרך הצ'ט..
<Interruptus> מחט של 8 גייג'
<Interruptus> של סוסים
<Rodensky> אני חוששת שפה זה ניסיון להחדיר עלה אורן במקום מחט
<moshe742> אני מסכים לחלוטין, זה בעיה רצינית
<Rodensky> אבל כשאתה לא יודע מה אתה מחזיק ביד..
<moshe742> אני רק מקווה שהוא יודע שהוא לא יודע, אחרת הוא באמת בצרות כי לפי מה שהבנתי הוא רוצה להרים שרת וכל מיני כאלה, הוא צריך להבין שהוא ממש לא קרוב לרמה הזו
<Rodensky> להרים שרת?!
<Interruptus> הוא התכוון להרים פיזית בטח
<Interruptus> עם הידיים
<Rodensky> אני לא אתפלא אם הוא התכוון ברצינות =|
<Interruptus> לע
<Interruptus> זה לא טריוויאלי כ"כ להרים שרת
<Interruptus> כשאין לך מושג מה זה סידי
<Ddorda> נראה לי את מבלבלת בין שני אנשים שונים
<Ddorda> יש את זה שרוצה להרים שרת
<Ddorda> ויש את זה שלא מצליח להפעיל את המחשב
<Rodensky> אני לא מתבלבלת, אני לא טענתי שהוא רוצה להרים שרת
<Ddorda> לפי הבנתי בכל אופן
<Rodensky> אני אמרתי שזה אותו אחד עם המסך השחור
<moshe742> אני טענתי שהוא רוצה להרים שרת
<moshe742> אליחי ו-al09 הם לא אותו אחד?
<Interruptus> פחחח
<Ddorda> moshe742: הם כן בעצם
<Ddorda> אתה צודק
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> הייתי בטוח שיש שני אנשים
<Ddorda> אולי מרוב שהוא מחליף כינויים
<moshe742> יכול להיות, הקטע שעושה רושם שהוא לא מבין כלום במחשבים...
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה נראלי יודע
<H3r0> מי ניצח ביפה והחנון 2?
<nady> זה מבקש סיסמא
<nady> sudo lshw
<moshe742> nady, תזין סיסמה ותמשיך
<Ddorda> H3r0: למה נראה לך שאני יודע?
<H3r0> אתה נראה אחד כזה שמבין
<nady> xhxn,
<nady> סיסמת כניסה
<Ddorda> H3r0: ממש לא
<moshe742> nady, זו הסיסמה הרגילה שלך במערכת
<Ddorda> כאילו, אני משתדל להיות כזה שמבין, לכן אני לא רואה את החרא הזה
<nady> לא נותן לירשום כלום
<moshe742> nady, אתה לא רואה שזה כותב אבל זה כותב את הסיסמה, פשוט אל תטעה בכתיבה
<nady> איך אני שומר את זה כקובץ
<moshe742> תעתיק את זה ל-gedit או תכנה מקבילה ותשמור
<H3r0> Ddorda - חבל שאתה לא יודע
<moshe742> Ddorda, אגב, תזכורת לעשות המלצה לסרפוס:)
<moshe742> H3r0, אתה בטח יכול לבדוק באינטרנט
<Ddorda> moshe742: מתי הוא נרשם?
<moshe742> לא בטוח, אבל אני מניח שבמפגש הקרוב, לא?
<nady> איזה שורה לחפש אני יקריא לך
<moshe742> של הכרטיס מסך
<moshe742> של ה-display
<nady> נמשיך מחר
<nady> יכול להיכנס למחשב שלי
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> שלום?
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-03
<Elihaii> ?
<trew100> היי לכם
<trew100> יש מישהו שיכול לעזור לי להתקין בחזרה גראב אחרי שמחקתי אותו?
<matanya> תתקין מדיסק חי
<trew100> אני על דיסק נושם עכשיו
<trew100> איך אני עושה את זה?
<trew100> יש בלייב תוכנה שעושה את matanya
<trew100> זה
<trew100> ?
<matanya> אני לא זוכר כבר
<matanya> רגע
<matanya> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5122
<matanya> בבקשה
<trew100> הייתי שם אתמול והוא לא נתן לי
<trew100> אני אנסה שוב ויחזור עם תובנות חדשות מקווה
<trew100> יש בעיות כמו תמיד
<trew100> matanya: http://pastebin.com/FafYGhr
<matanya> אין כזה
<matanya> מצטער
<matanya> אין לי זמן להתעמק בזה עכשיו
<trew100> OK
<trew100> Ddorda: אם יש לך זמן וכח לעזור לי לתקן את הגראב אשמח
<Ddorda> trew100: הפייסטבינציה שלך לא עבדה
<trew100> Ddorda: ובעברית?
<trew100> החיוך שלי מכוער מידי?
<Ddorda> trew100: re-pastebin it :)
<matanya> http://pastebin.com/MKh0bimB
<matanya> זה הנכון
<trew100> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> trew100: sudo?
<Ddorda> grub-install /dev/sda
<Ddorda> add sudo
<trew100> Ddorda: אני מדביק את זה איפה?
<Ddorda> במסוף....?
<trew100> כשאני מבצע CHROOT?
<Ddorda> :D
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<Ddorda> /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: 38: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<Ddorda> אה.. בעצם זה כבר  #
<Ddorda> טעות שלי
<Ddorda> לא צריך אבל לעשות chroot
<Ddorda> בשביל זה
<trew100> מהתחלה
<Ddorda> פשוט תעלה את הלייבסידי
<Ddorda> ותעשה sudo grub-install
<trew100> אני עם לייב סידי
<H3r0> Ddorda - נדפק לי האובונטו
<H3r0> איזה כשרון
<trew100> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sda cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied
<Ddorda> מה נהיה אתכם אנשים?
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> trew100: sudo
<H3r0> Ddorda - המנהל תצוגה שלי נדפקקק
<H3r0> :\
<Ddorda> H3r0: תעלה עם VESA
<H3r0> לא עולה לי
<H3r0> רק החלונות נראים כמו ... שלי
<trew100> חושב קצת ומחזיר את השורה הזאת
<trew100>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<H3r0> ושוב הכל התבלאגן מבחינת מקשים
<H3r0> Ddorda - החרא הזה שוב נדפק
<H3r0> אני לא מאמין !!!!!!!!!!
<trew100> טוב אני מכבה לטובת ניסיון נוסף
<trew100> בייכם
<trew100> = ביי לכם
<H3r0> Ddorda - איך משנים את
<H3r0> location
<H3r0> באובונוטו
<H3r0> ?
<Ddorda> location?
<H3r0> יאפ
<Ddorda> H3r0: ניסית את גוגל?
<H3r0> לא בנתיים
<H3r0> כי זה קרה ישר
<H3r0> http://www.siz.co.il/my/3zdc5y2omtto.jpg
<H3r0> הנה משהו כאן נראלי נדפק :S
<Ddorda> H3r0: מצטער שאני לא עוזר לך, אני באמת עסוק
<Ddorda> הלכה לי עכשיו עבודה של שעות
<trew2000> אני מנסה לעגן מחיצה ומקבל את הורה הבאה
<Ddorda> :(
<trew2000> mount: mount point /media/disk/ does not exist
<trew2000> מה הבעיה של המחשב לעגן?
<Ddorda> trew2000: מה הפקודה שאתה עושה?
<trew2000> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/disk/
<Ddorda> נו. מה אני עוזר לך? אתה לא מבין שאני עסוק?
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> trew2000: תוודא שיש תיקייה כזאת
<H3r0> לא נורא
<Ddorda> ls /media
<H3r0> בהזדמנות
<Ddorda> כן
<trew2000> אוקי
<trew2000> צודק
<trew2000> Ddorda: כשאני עושה את ההתקנה של הגראב אני צריך לתת לו על איזה כונן אני מדבר?
<trew2000> אני צריך לתת לו DEV או את נקודת העיגון?
<Ddorda> trew2000: dev
<H3r0> אחזור עוד חצי שעה כהה
<trew2000> איך אני יכול לבדוק אם משהו מעוגן?
<trew2000> Ddorda: ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - רק תזכיר לי מה צריך לחפש כדי להחליף בין הכפתורים שבמסך
<H3r0> בגוגל
<H3r0> בין מעזר להקטן/הגדל
<Ddorda> H3r0: זה ב־gconf
<trew2000> Ddorda: איך אני בודק אם משהו מעוגן?
<trew2000> או יותר נכון מה מעוגן במערכת
<Ddorda> "mount"
<Ddorda> יתן לך רשימה
<trew2000> Ddorda: תראה את זה
<trew2000> http://pastebin.com/LuK3MTQ1
<trew2000> יש לך רעיון?
<Ddorda> trew2000: ls /dev
<trew2000> http://pastebin.com/PP3YyERP
<trew2000> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> trew2000: רגע, בעצם grub כבר מותקן, לא?
<Ddorda> תעשה ככה. תעלה את הלייב סידי מחדש (וככה תאפס את כל השטויות שכבר עשית או לא עשית)
<Ddorda> ואז תיכנס שוב
<Ddorda> ותכתוב במסוף:
<Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה אני צריך לחפש בגוגל?
<H3r0> !cmds
<H3r0> .cmds
<H3r0> @cmds
<Ddorda> H3r0: הובורג קיבל Klink עד שנסדר את הקוד
<trew1000> והוא חזר
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה מלך
<H3r0> הצלחתי לסדר את זה !
<Ddorda> מה הקשר אלי?
<H3r0> לא יודע אתה נותן אווירה טובה על המערכת שלי
<trew1000> יש סיבה שאני מקבל תוצאה כזאת?
<trew1000> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda5  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<trew1000> למי ששואל הכונן מעוגן ומציג קבצים
<Ddorda> trew1000: אתה לא עושה את מה שאמרתי?
<H3r0> אתה לא מתנהג יפה עם המחיצות
<trew1000> Ddorda: מה לעשות?
<trew1000> אין מה לעדכן את הגראב אם הוא לא מצליח לראות איפה הוא צריך להתקין אותו לא?
<Ddorda> [15:09] <Ddorda> תעשה ככה. תעלה את הלייב סידי מחדש (וככה תאפס את כל השטויות שכבר עשית או לא עשית)
<Ddorda> [15:09] <Ddorda> ואז תיכנס שוב
<Ddorda> [15:09] <Ddorda> ותכתוב במסוף:
<Ddorda> [15:09] <Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<H3r0> :)
<trew1000> Ddorda: זה מה שעשיתי והוא מחזיר את השגיאה הבאה
<trew1000>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Ddorda> [15:09] <Ddorda> sudo update-grub /dev/sda5
<trew1000> בדיוק
<trew1000> Ddorda: זה מה שהוא החזיר לי
<trew1000> Ddorda: אם זה יעזור אני לא יודע אבל ה-MBR שלי לא יושב על אותה מחיצה זה משנה?
<i-pink> היי
<trew1000> ממש כך
<Ddorda> trew1000: מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> ה־mbr לא יושב על אותה מחיצה...?
<trew1000> זאת אומרת
<trew1000> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /dev/sda5 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<trew1000> שמתי את ה-mbr על SDA1
<Ddorda> trew1000: תנסה, מה יש לך להפסיד..
<trew1000> ניסיתי ולא הצליח
<trew1000> כי הוא לא מוצא משום מה את הנתיב שקיים
<lousygarua> ה־MBR לא נמצא בתחילת הדיסק לפני שבכלל מתחילה החלוקה של המחיצות? למשל sudo update-grub /dev/sda במקוןם /dev/sda5
<trew1000> lousygarua: ההודעה יצאה נורא מבולבלת תוכל לחלק אותה כדי שאבין?
<lousygarua> trew1000: כן שניה
<lousygarua> לפי מה שאני יודע, המאסטר-בוט-רקורד נמצא בסקטור הראשון של הדיסק כלומר מתקינים את הגראב על הדיסק עצמו ולאו דווקא על מחיצה מסויימת בתוך הדיסק
<lousygarua> sudo update-grub /dev/sda
<lousygarua> במקום: sudo update-grub /dev/sda5
<lousygarua> אבל אני לא זוכר אם זה נכון כי שכחתי הכל
<Ddorda> יכול מאוד להיות
<Ddorda> trew1000: תנסה
<trew1000> חזרתי
<trew1000> ניסיתי וזה לא הלך
<trew1000> נסיתי גם עם מחיצה מעוגנת וגם עםלא
<trew1000> הוא מחזיר תמיד את השורה הארורה (דו משמעות)
<trew1000> Ddorda: משום מה האתר היום לא פרסם חדשה
<trew1000> עברתי על הפוסט כתוב שם עברו 8 שעות ממועד הפרסום
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> trew1000: סודר
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש לך במקרה מושג איך אני שולח מייל למפתחים של
<H3r0> winamp
<H3r0> חיפשתי באתר שלהם ללא הצלחה
<trew1000> ומה בקשר לאודות?
<H3r0> אם תמצא הודה לך
<lousygarua> טוב יאללה, מי בא לעזור לי לקמפל אבולושן?
<aminiv> hello, i need help
<matanya> Ddorda
<Ddorda> matanya: היי
<Ddorda> matanya: הגעתי עכשיו לנטוורקינג
<Ddorda> אני כל פעם שומר
<Ddorda> ליתר ביטחון
<matanya> ממש טוב
<matanya> אני מאוד מעריך את זה
<matanya> יש לי עוד רעיון
<Ddorda> matanya: scr tkh
<Ddorda> דבר אלי
<Gargamel2> Ddorda היי
<matanya> אולי כדאי להגדיר שכל הקריאות ילכו לזכרון
<matanya> חוץ מהמערכת עצמה?
<matanya> כלומר, פיירפוקס ופלוקסבוקס ילכו לזכרון
<matanya> והמערכת עצמה תלך לדוק
<matanya> אני תוהה אם ג'יגה אחד יספיק לזנ
<matanya> *לזה
<Ddorda> matanya: בדקתי, ופלאקסבוקס שוקל 35מ"ב
<matanya> כן
<matanya> זה גם מה שיצא לי
<Ddorda> matanya: מה זאת אומרת שהמערכת עצמה תלך לדוק?
<Ddorda> אני אגיד לך מה לדעתי אפשר להשאיר בדוק. כל הדברים שנטענים רק ב־boot ואחרי זה לא נוגעים בהם
<matanya> לזה התכוונתי
<matanya> הבעיה שזה מאט את הבוט
<matanya> לא שזה אמור לשנות אם לא מכבים את המחשב
<Ddorda> matanya: אז מה זה משנה :)
<matanya> זה לא
<Ddorda> שיהיה בוט של דקה, זה עדיין פחות מווינדוז XP
<Ddorda> ;)
<matanya> אני רגיל ל14 שניות
<Ddorda> matanya: גם אני
<Ddorda> matanya: שמע, בוא קודם נבחר את החבילות, אחרי זה נראה איך גורמים לבוט להיות מהיר יותר
<matanya> סבבה
<Ddorda> אני בטוח שיש כל מני דברים (כמו HAL) שנוכל לבטל
<matanya> בקושי צריכות להיות חבילות
<matanya> יש סיבה שלא נעבוד עם ext4?
<Ddorda> matanya: לא
<lousygarua> יש פגישה היום?
<Ddorda> matanya: מה אמרנו, הולכים לשחק עם iptables?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אני חושב
<Ddorda> lousygarua: בעיקרון כן, יש נשואים?
<Ddorda> נושאים*
<matanya> אלא אם אתה רוצה להשתמש בufw
<Ddorda> matanya: גם ufw משתמש ב־iptables
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> השאלה היא אם נשתמש בזה בכלל
<matanya> אבל אז אתה לא משחק ישירות
<Ddorda> או שאני יכול לנטרל את זה
<matanya> אלא דרכו
<matanya> אל תנטרל
<Ddorda> סבבה
<matanya> אנחנו נצטרך חומת אש
<lousygarua> Ddorda: יש רק נושא אחד שלי :)
<Ddorda> lousygarua: שמהו?
<Ddorda> אז יאללה, חבר'ה, בואו נעשה פגישה
<Ddorda> האמת שגם לי יש נושא להעלות
<Ddorda> lousygarua: רוצה להיות מוביל הפגישה?
<Ddorda> או שמשה כאן?
<Ddorda> moshe742: ?
<moshe742> כן?
<moshe742> שכחתי לגמרי מהפגישה היום
<moshe742> דקה
<moshe742> אוקי, יש נושא אחד בלבד לדיון פרט לבחירת האחראי הבא לפגישה
<moshe742> יש מספיק אנשים אני מבין?
<lousygarua> moshe742: Ddorda אמר שיש לו עוד כמה נושאים או נושא או משהו
<moshe742> אוקי, נתחיל, עידכונים יש?
<Ddorda> כן
<moshe742> יש את הבוט?
<Ddorda> לא
<moshe742> שנעשה את זה מסודר
<Ddorda> זה אחד העדכונים
<moshe742> אהה, אוקי
<Ddorda> לצערי
<Ddorda> אוקיי, עדכון ראשון
<Ddorda> הובורג קיבל K-Line בעקבות שינוי של פרינוד
<Ddorda> נצטרך לסדר משהו בבוט
<Ddorda> לפני שהוא יוכל לחזור
<Ddorda> דיברתי עם דורון שכתב את הבוט
<Ddorda> והוא מטפל בזה, אבל הוא די עסוק
<Ddorda> בתקווה עד המפגש הבא זה כבר יהיה
<Ddorda> דבר שני
<moshe742> מה דעתך שנעלה את הבוט שלי לטובת התיעוד של המפגש?
<Ddorda> יש תיעוד למפגש
<Ddorda> לוגינג
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<Ddorda> דבר שני, ביטלתי את ההזמנות דיסקים
<Ddorda> בהסכמת אביב (Serfus)
<Ddorda> יש המון הזמנות
<Ddorda> ואין לנו מעטפות
<Ddorda> ואין לנו דיסקים
<Ddorda> ויש בעיקר המון הזמנות
<Ddorda> אז בינתיים ההזמנה מנוטרלת
<moshe742> דיסקים יש אצלי אבל לא יותר מידי
<Ddorda> יש בערך 30 הזמנות
<Ddorda> לי אין 30 דיסקים
<moshe742> אני אסתכל אם יש אצלי אחרי המפגש
<Ddorda> טוב, דבר שלישי, היה לנו דוכן בדפקון, שהיה הצלחה לא נורמלית מלבד העובדה שלא הבאנו קופת תרומות
<Ddorda> ובאמת הקופה שלנו מתרוקנת
<Ddorda> חוץ מזה
<Ddorda> העברנו את הפורומים הישנים לשרת החדש
<Ddorda> עוד אין לינק שמוביל אליו, אבל הוא באותה הכתובת
<Ddorda> מי שמשתמש בפורומים הישנים בטח שם לב להאצה רצינית במהירות :)
<Ddorda> אממ.. זהו
<Ddorda> ויש לי נושא להוסיף, בהתחשב בזה שהרשימת נושאים ממש קטנה
<Ddorda> אחרי lightpriest_
<Ddorda> lousygarua: *
<Ddorda> יאללה
<moshe742> אוקי, אז lightpriest_ חזר בדיוק בזמן
<Ddorda> moshe742: lousygarua*
<Ddorda> :)
<moshe742> lousygarua, הנושא שלך
<lousygarua_> אוקיי
<lousygarua_> התנתק לי
<lousygarua_> על מה דיברתם בשלוש דקות האחרונות?
<moshe742> עידכונים
<lousygarua_> אוקיי אני אבדוק בלוג אחרכ'
<moshe742> lousygarua_, אתה פה?
<lousygarua_> moshe742: כן
<lightpriest_> ?
<moshe742> פשוט משתמש שלך התנתק בדיוק
<lousygarua_> הפידג'ין עושה לי בעיות
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אנחנו בפגישה, בטעות עשינו לך הארה
<moshe742> lightpriest_, בטעות, אבל טוב שהגעת למפגש:)
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: קיצר, תורך, דבר
<lightpriest_> :)
<lousygarua_> יש איזה קטע עם המילה תכנה ותוכנה שזה אותו דבר רק שתכנה מבלבל אנשים למרות שהוא תקני יותר
<lousygarua_> למשל בפורום תכנות זה נראה כמו תיכנות ולא תוכנות
<Gargamel2> זה כתיב חסר אם אני לא טועה, לא פחות תקין
<Gargamel2> ולא יותר תקין
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: לא, כותבים תכנות ולא תוכנות
<Ddorda> זה לא כתיב חסר
<lousygarua_> עם אמא ואימא אין לי בעיה :)
<lousygarua_> אבל תכנות ותוכנות זה מבלבל, ולא רק אותי
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: זה גם לא כתיב חסר, יש רק אימא
<Gargamel2> אה, לא קראתי נכון. באמת מבלבל :P
<lousygarua_> יש איזה מישהו עם פוסט בפורום שידבר על זה
<moshe742> הפוך, יש רק אמא...
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: הפתרון של מיזם גזר לקטע הזה, הוא להשתמש ב־"תכנה" ליחיד ו־"תוכנות" לרבים
<Ddorda> moshe742: אתה טועה
<Ddorda> רק אימא
<Ddorda> אבא, אימא
<lousygarua_> אין כמו אימא
<moshe742> Ddorda, נתווכח על זה אח"כ
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: אז אתה רוצה שנתקן בפורומים?
<Ddorda> שיהיה "תוכנות" לפי התקן של גזר?
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: כן, ואם יש עוד מקומות שניתקל בבעיה הזאת אז גם שם (לגבי המילה הספציפית הזאת)
<lousygarua_> "תכנה" זה לא מבלבל לדעתי
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: אם אתה נתקל במקום כלשהו בבעיה הזאת אתה מוזמן ישר לדווח לי
<lousygarua_> זה סתם מוזר
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: אגב יש הרבה דברים ברשימת מטלות לאתר שקל מאוד לתקן, אם אתה רוצה שאני אשב ואעודד אותך ואשיר לך שירים בזמן שאתה מתקן את זה אני אשמח
<lousygarua_> אני יודע שבאסה לשבת על דברים לבד
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: אני אשמח מאוד
<Ddorda> תשאל את Gargamel2 איך הוא תמיד מעודד אותי לתקן את הוויקי
<Ddorda> בלעדיו הוויקי עוד היה עם עיצוב מקולקל
<lousygarua_> :)
<lousygarua_> הוויקי עדיין עושה לי בעיות עם הopenid
<Ddorda> ובלי תמונות
<lousygarua_> פעם הוא מזהה ופעם הוא לא
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: זה עניין של קוקיז
<Ddorda> אבל אתה מוזמן להוסיף את זה לרשימה
<lousygarua_> מה קורה עם הקוקיז שעושה את זה?
<Ddorda> נגמר הזמן לוויקי אבל לא לדרופל
<moshe742> lousygarua_, אתה מוזמן לדבר עם דור על זה אחרי הפגישה, אני רוצה להמשיך
<lousygarua_> moshe742: סבבה
<moshe742> Ddorda, היה לך נושא שרצית להעלות
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> כרגע http://wiki.ubuntu-il.com מפנה אל לינוקסגאיד
<Ddorda> רציתי לדעת אם כדאי להפנות אותו אל הוויקי החדש
<Ddorda> ומה לעשות עם הוויקי הישן?
<lousygarua_> יש בכלל משהו מעניין בוויקי הישן?
<Ddorda> שהיה פעם ב־ http://ubuntu-il.com/wiki
<Ddorda> לא שידוע לי, הכל שם לא מעודכן
<moshe742> בטוח אפשר למצוא דברים שכדאי לחדש וכדומה, השאלה מה צריך ואיך לחדש וכו'
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: הלינק שנתת עושה רידיירקט לדוט אורג
<HaimN> Ddorda: היי, מה נשמע?
<HaimN> ראיתי שהוחלט לנעול את הפורום הישן
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: ברור, עברנו לשרת החדש
<HaimN> לא כדאי להשאיר אותו פתוח לקריאה בלבד?
<moshe742> HaimN, ברוך הבא למפגש
<Ddorda> HaimN: לנעול זה אומר להשאיר לקריאה בלבד
<Ddorda> מה שכן, בינתיים יש סיכוי שאולי נצליח בכל זאת לחבר בינו לבין דרופל
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: מי המנהלים של הפורום הישן? עקיבה?
<HaimN> אוי, התפרצתי למפגש? לא זכרתי שיש
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: גם
<moshe742> אתה מוזמן להישאר ולהביע את דעתך:)
<HaimN> בכל אופן אני שמח שאני נמצא כאן :)
<Ddorda> וגם משה ואני
<HaimN> מה הנושא כעת?
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני רואה שעדיין כותבים דברים בפורום הישן, איך זה?
<Ddorda> HaimN: שרת
<moshe742> האם להעביר את הוויקי לחדש או להשאיר בלינוקס גייד (בערך
<Ddorda> moshe742: כי הוא עוד לא נעול
<moshe742> אהה, חשבתי שכבר נעלת
<lousygarua_> לינוקס גאייד נראה מת
<lousygarua_> אין שם שום עריכה בשלושים ימים האחרונים
<Gargamel2> לא הייתי פה בדקות האחרונות -אני בעד לשחזר נתונים מהויקי הישן
<Gargamel2> יש שם כמה דברים טובים
<HaimN> לדעתי כדאי להישאר עם לינוקס גייד ולו רק כדי להראות שאנחנו לא מנותקים משאר קהילת לינוקס
<moshe742> טוב, יש עוד הצעות או רעיונות לגבי הוויקי הישן? השאלה של דור היא האם להשאיר את הוויקי בלינוקס גייד או להעביר הכל אלינו
<Gargamel2> מה המצב בקרב הפצות אחרות?
<lousygarua_> לדעתי הוויקי שלנו יכול לשמש רק לעבודה של הלוקו ולינוקס גאייד יהיה מדריכים כמו שהוא אמור להיות
<Gargamel2> נניח האם הפצות אחרות מקיימות כפילות (לנוקסגייד וגם וויקי משלהם)?
<HaimN> אין עדיין הפצות ישראליות שיש להם אתר נפרד לגמרי
<Ddorda> HaimN: גם לארץ' לינוקס יש ויקי משלהם
<Ddorda> HaimN: אובונטו ישראל, ארץ' ישראל
<Ddorda> דביאן ישראל
<HaimN> לארץ' לינוקס אין עדיין פורום
<Ddorda> אפילו שהאתר שלו הוא בדיחה :)
<Ddorda> HaimN: זה עניין של זמן
<Ddorda> הם כבר מדברים על זה
<moshe742> יש גם את אופן סוזה
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> אבל אין לה כ"כ קהילה
<moshe742> זה אני לא יודע אבל יש להם אתר ופורום וכו', מצד שני כדי להיכנס למדריכים צריך להיות רשום אצלהם
<moshe742> יש לכם עוד משהו להגיד או שנפנה להצבעה?
<lousygarua_> אממ
<lousygarua_> הצבעה אם לקחת דברים מהוויקי הישן לוויקי החדש או ללינוקס גייד במקום?
<moshe742> כן
<Gargamel2> יש להפצות אחרות וויקי משלהם או שהכל מרוכז במקום אחד?
<lousygarua_> מי מנהל את לינוקס גאייד?
<lousygarua_> יש לנו קשר טוב איתו/איתם?
<moshe742> Gargamel2, אין לנו ממש על מי לבדוק את זה
<Gargamel2> moshe742 אה, אוקיי
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אני אוכל להשיג לך גישה לוויקי הישן אם תוכל להוציא משם את כל החומר שעוד אפשר להש/תמש
<Ddorda> להשתמש
<moshe742> קשר טוב אפשר ליצור, זה מישהו או כמה חברה שהיו בקהילה שלנו ועזבו בגלל דולב בעיקר
<Gargamel2> Ddorda אני אשמח
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: מעולה, סגרנו
<Gargamel2> אבל זה לא קשור, זה רק בונוס
<ypapapa> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44286000/jpg/_44286822_09sudan_camel_ap.jpg
<lousygarua_> אני פשוט חושב שבוויקי שלנו יש יותר גישת אדמיניסטרציה
<lousygarua_> ypapapa: אדיר
<lousygarua_> אדמיניסטרציה כלומר דרך לשלוט על מה שקורה בפנים
<lousygarua_> למשל שנרצה לשנות את דף הבית של הוויקי ולהוסיף שם תמונות ולעשות איזה עיצוב מעניין אז יהיה יותר קל לשלוט בסי אס אס וכו'
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: יש אותה רמת שליטה בשניהם
<moshe742> HaimN, יש התנגדות?
<moshe742> HaimN, פה?
<HaimN> לא הייתי פה שניה
<HaimN> התנגדות להעברה
<HaimN> ?
<HaimN> או להישאר?
<matanya> Ddorda:
<moshe742> התנגדות להעברה
<HaimN> לא
<Ddorda> matanya: ?
<moshe742> זה עושה רושם שיש 2 בעד להעביר ואתה היית בערך נגד
<Ddorda> לי אין התנגדות
<lousygarua_> רגע מה מעבירים לאן
<moshe742> את הוויקי הישן לחדש וגם מלינוקס גייד
<lousygarua_> אני צריך לחשוב על זה בכובד ראש
<moshe742> lousygarua_, זה משהו שיקח לך זמן או שבדקות הקרובות תוכל להגיד מה דעתך?
<lousygarua_> אם מעבירים את הוויקו הישן ביחד עם לינוקס גאייד לחדש אז צריך ממש לשפצר ולשפץ את הוויקי שיהיה נוח ומגניב
<lousygarua_> אני חושב שאני אקח את זה על עצמי אפילו
<moshe742> הרעיון להעביר רק את החלק של אובונטו, לא את הכל
<moshe742> אתה מוזמן אם אתה רוצה:)
<lousygarua_> וזה תמיד נחמד שיש עוד אתרים בקהילת התכנה החופשית שאנחנו חברים איתם
<avi1333_> לדעתי כדאי להעביר
<lousygarua_> ומצד שני זה נחמד שיהיה לנו אתר ענק ושימושי
<lousygarua_> אני בעד להעביר אלינו דברים
<lousygarua_> סוף
<avi1333_> אבל יש הרבה דברים לא עדכניים בגייד
<ypapapa> http://www.itsnature.org/Ground/images/article-pics/capybara.jpg
<HaimN> צריך לדאוג לא לנתק את הקשר עם אתרים אחרים
<HaimN> אז גם אם מעבירים,
<avi1333_> BRB
<moshe742> אוקי, אז הוחלט פה אחד להעביר את המידע מלינוקס גייד והוויקי הישן לחדש, lousygarua_  יעזור בענין וגם Gargamel2
<moshe742> HaimN, מסכים לחלוטין איתך לגבי הנושא של קשר עם אתרים וקהילות אחרות
<HaimN> אני פשוט מפחד שיחזור מה שקרא עם דולב
<HaimN> אני בעצמי לא הצטרפתי לכאן בהתחלה בגלל זה
<Ddorda> HaimN: חלילה :)
<HaimN> העדפתי לא להיות בקהילה מבודדת
<Ddorda> אני בכלל בעד לעשות בעמוד הראשי בפאנל בצד
<Ddorda> עמוד "אתרים חברים" או משהו
<HaimN> אבל כיום כשהוא עזב, הכל טוב
<HaimN> Ddorda, גם אני
<moshe742> Ddorda, רעיון טוב
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: זה רעיון מצוין, כן
<Gargamel2> מה בדיוק קרה?
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: אתרים נוספים בקהילת התכנה החופשית והקוד הפתוח בישראל
<lousygarua_> זה גם טוב לאס אי או
<moshe742> ניצור קשר עם אתרים כמו וואטסאפ ונארגן החלפת לינקים וכדומה
<HaimN> Gargamel2, השמיצו מאוד את הקהילה פה בשאר הפורומים
<HaimN> של קהילת הקוד הפתוח
<moshe742> Gargamel2, דור הציע לעשות אתרים חברים
<HaimN> עקב נתק שהמנהל הקודם יצר
<Gargamel2> אהה
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<lousygarua_> לדעתי לא צריך ליצור קשר עם נציגים
<moshe742> lousygarua_, למה אתה מתכוון?
<lousygarua_> יש שם רע לקהילת אובונטו ישראל אז אם פתאום נשים לינקים אליהם ונשלח להם שמנו לינק שלכם! נשמח אם תשימו חזרה גם אבל את לא חייבים
<lousygarua_> ככה זו אהבה שלא תלויה בדבר
<lousygarua_> כמו בפילוסופיה של אובונטו :)
<moshe742> נשמע כמו רעיון טוב
<HaimN> לא צריך לבקש שישימו חזרה לינקים, הם יבינו לבד
<lousygarua_> אני לא בטוח ש"אתרים חברים" זו כותרת מתאימה אבל הרעיון מצוין
<moshe742> גם ככה אנו מספרים על וואטסאפ למי שלא מכיר ויכול להיעזר בו, אז לשים לינק אליו יכול להתאים גם אם הם לא ממש בעדנו
<HaimN> צריך לכתוב הודעה שהקהילה בנסיון להשתלב מחדש עשתה מספר שינויים...
<lousygarua_> יש עוד נושאים?
<lousygarua_> יש פה אנשים או עוד פעם ניתקו אותי?
<moshe742> אני פה
<moshe742> אין עוד נושאים אלא אם יש לדור עוד משהו?
<moshe742> Ddorda, יש לך עוד משהו או שזהו?
<lousygarua_> נראה לי אין נושאים אבל רציתי להעלות איזו נקודה
<moshe742> אם יש למישהו אחר משהו שהוא רוצה להעלות לדיון אתם יכולים
<moshe742> אתה מוזמן
<lousygarua_> קראתי בוויקי את ה"שיטות עבודה וקווים מנחים" של הקבוצות לוקו
<lousygarua_> כדאי לנו להתרענן קצת ברעיונות של מה שקורה שם
<lousygarua_> למשל משהו נחמד שאני מרגיש שחסר זה עדכונים חודשיים ברשימת תפוצה של מה שקרה ודברים מעניינים
<trew245> בסוף פרסמתי פה
<trew245> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=55825
<trew245> אני לא מצליח לסדר את זה
<trew245> וגם לא את של ווינדוס
<lousygarua_> moshe742: אתה מכין את העדכונים החודשיים באנגלית בוויקי הגלובלי לא?
<Ddorda> moshe742: זהו
<Gargamel2> אני רוצה להעלות אח"כ גם נקודה
<moshe742> Ddorda, מי אמור לעשות את העידכונים החודשיים בוויקי העולמי?
<lousygarua_> אני הייתי עושה בכיף אבל אני לא ממש מעודכן
<lousygarua_> גם בעולמי וגם במקומי + רשימת תפוצה
<lousygarua_> אני מידי פעם מתחבר פה לצ'ט ולדור יש שיחה מטורפת על משהו שאין לי מושג מה זה
<moshe742> lousygarua_, לי נשמע שאתה רוצה להעיר לי על זה, אתה מוזמן גם אם זה לא התפקיד שלי כי ל עשיתי אותו בואפן מושלם גם קודם
<moshe742> אופן*
<lousygarua_> moshe742: אני לא חושב שאני רוצה להעיר לך :)
<moshe742> אז למה אתה שואל?:)
<lousygarua_> כי זכור לי שאתה עשית את זה בפעמים האחרונות ואתה מהמעודכנים
<lousygarua_> אני לא מהמעודכנים וזה עצוב לי
<lousygarua_> אני לא יודע איך להיות מעודכן :)
<moshe742> צריך לעשות ניוזלטר שנשלח עם עידכונים אחרונים מהחודש האחרון
<lousygarua_> יש את הרשימת תפוצה, אני חושב שזה מספיק
<moshe742> צריך רק לראות מי רוצה לקבל דבר כזה ולשלוח רק למי שרוצה
<moshe742> לא בטוח שכל הרשימת תפוצה רוצה את זה
<lousygarua_> אז אולי צריך אפשרות בלנצ'פד שאפשר לבטל רישום מהרשימת תפוצה אבל לא לרדת מהקבוצה עצמה
<moshe742> לא נשמע לי הגיוני, הרי איך תקבל עידכונים אם אתה לא מקבל מיילים מהרשימה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: serfus בעיקרון
<moshe742> והוא עושה את זה? אם לא אני יכול להמשיך עד שהוא יכנס לעניינים
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא יודע, אני אשאל אותו
<lousygarua_> לגבי המייל עצמו של הסיכום חודשים זה צריך להיות מייל של כמה משפטים וסמיילי בסוף
<moshe742> בכל מקרה כדאי לעשות משהו כמו ניוזלטר לרשימת התפוצה של עידכונים מהחודש האחרון כל חודש
<lousygarua_> ככה שלדעתי זה לא יפריע ורק יהיה נחמד לדעת שהקהילה חיה
<moshe742> נשמע כמו רעיון טוב, זה גם משהו שקל לקרוא, לא נמשך יותר מידי כך שגם אם מישהו עמוס הוא יכול לקרוא את זה
<trew245> גגעעע
<trew245> זה באמת כותב בצבע אורנג'?
<trew245> כאילו
<moshe742> trew245, לא, אני רואה את זה כשחור
<moshe742> טוב, לדעתי סיימנו את המפגש
<trew245> ואין שום עיצוב לטקסט?
<moshe742> רגע, יש מישהו שרוצה להיות האחראי במפגש הבא?
<trew245> אופס היה מפגש?
<moshe742> כן
<Gargamel2> אממ, לפני כן, אפשר להעלות נקודה מסויימת?
<moshe742> Gargamel2, אתה מוזמן
<Gargamel2> האתר הישן יורד מהאוויר ובמקומו יתחילו להשתמש בחדש כן?
<moshe742> כן
<Gargamel2> העיצוב שלו (הכתום) בולט מדי וממש מרתיע לדעתי
<Gargamel2> אני יודע שזה חלק מההפצה והכל
<HaimN> מי אחראי כיום על האתר? (עדכונים וכדומה?) צריך לכתוב ידיעה על המעבר
<Gargamel2> אבל אפשר להגדיר אופציה שמשתמש יוכל לבחור סקין?
<Gargamel2> ואז רק מי שרוצה יסתנוור מהמסך שלו?
<moshe742> Ddorda, ?
<Gargamel2> רגע, אני היחיד שזה מפריע לו?
<HaimN> זכור לי שהיה סקין דומה בדרופל בצבע חום
<moshe742> HaimN, אני יכול לכתוב משהו על זה בהכרזות בפורום הישן
<Ddorda> moshe742: ?
<moshe742> Gargamel2, אני לא חושב
<moshe742> Ddorda, Gargamel2 שואל לגבי הסקין, זה מפריע לו הצבע אז האם אפשר להוסיף או אם יש כבר אפשרות לסקין אחר?
<HaimN> moshe742: איך ניגשים אליו?
<moshe742> יש עדיין גישה אליו, הפורום הישן עדיין לא נעול
<HaimN> אני מועבר אוטומטית
<HaimN> ל .ORG
<moshe742> כנס לכתובת ubuntu-il.com/forums
<moshe742> האתר הישן לא עובד, הפורומים כן
<HaimN> אוקי
<moshe742> בכל מקרה אני מניח שנכתוב משהו כשנבצע את הנעילה
<moshe742> Ddorda, אתה איתנו או שאתה עושה משהו?
<Ddorda> moshe742: עושה משהו מאוד
<Ddorda> :)
<lousygarua_> אגב אם כבר החלטנו להעביר את לינוקס גאייד לתוך הוויק יהחדש אין צורך שיופיע קישור אליו בקישורים למעלה
<Ddorda> moshe742: הוד מדבר לאתר עצמו?
<Ddorda> הוא*
<Ddorda> על*
<moshe742> כן
<Gargamel2> כן
<Ddorda> אני יכול לאפשר עוד עיצוב
<Gargamel2> כו בוויקי אפשר לבחור סקין אחר
<moshe742> אז לדעתי כדאי, יש עוד מישהו שזה קצת הפריע לו, למרות שזה עדיף על הישן לטעמו
<lousygarua_> בכלל אפשרות בחירת סקין זה נורא נחמד
<Gargamel2> ושימושי. זה התאמה אישית והכל
<Ddorda> אני אפעם לא אהבתי את העיצוב של אובונטו, אבל רציתי להתאים לעיצוב העולמי
<Gargamel2> Ddorda בסדר, שישאר בתור ברירת מחדל
<Gargamel2> מי שירצה שישנה
<lousygarua_> moshe742: יש לי בעיה במוח עם הטים ריפורטס בוויקי העולמי ועם הסיכום פגישות בוויקי שלנו, זה בכלל אותו דבר?
<lousygarua_> או שצריך להוסיף לוויקי שלנו גם גרסה של טים ריפורטס שתהיה כמה משפטים מתומצתים של החודש האחרון
<moshe742> לא, הטים ריפורטס בוויקי העולמי זה דברים של הלוקו שעשינו
<moshe742> זה רעיון טוב, נדבר על זה אח"כ כי אני רואה את המשחק של מכבי עכשיו
<lousygarua_> שלח לי פינג כשהמשחק ייגמר
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: אתה כאן?
<H3r0> i-pink - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfXtV8We3HY
<i-pink> H3r0 - מוכר
<H3r0> i-pink - לא אני מדבר על הנגינה של הכינור
<H3r0> היא טובה
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל יש איזה ערס שמדבר באמצע..
<H3r0> נכון
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> i-pink - אולי תנגני ותקליטי בשבילנו מתישהו?:)
<i-pink> שאני אדע לנגן טוב...
<H3r0> אל תדאגי זה יהיה בקרוב [;
<i-pink> אם אתה אומר.. אתה בטח יודע.
<i-pink> אני צריכה להתאמן המון
<i-pink> אתמול הלכתי לישון עם הכינור
<Oi3pRNnX> פשש את לא מפסיקה :P
<i-pink> לא
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה אתה אומר?
<i-pink> האמת רציתי להתאמן, אבל נרדמתי איתו ביד..
<H3r0> i-pink - אויש לא קרה כלום
<H3r0> אני מקווה שאני לא הפרעתי לך באמצא האימון
<Ddorda> lousygarua_: בערך
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה אתה אומר?
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: לא משנה גם אני לא פה, נדבר כבר בהזדמנות
<Ddorda> H3r0: בקשר למה?
<H3r0> Ddorda - לנגינה בכינור. נכון לא יקח לה הרבה זמן לנגן טוב?
<Ddorda> H3r0: יקח הרבה מאוד זמן
<Ddorda> במיוחד אם היא לא מתאמנת כל יום
<Ddorda> והיא צריכה ללכת למורה. ללמוד לבד זה לא בריא ולא טוב
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא יודע ממה שאני זוכר שהמורה שלי אמר זה לא בשמיים לנגן בכינור
<Ddorda> H3r0: אז המורה שלך שיקר לך
<H3r0> באמת?
<i-pink> למה להתאמן לבד זה לא טוב?
<Oi3pRNnX> כינור זה אחד הכלים הכי קשים ללימוד
<Ddorda> i-pink: כי את לומדת לנגן לא נכון ומתרגלת לזה
<Ddorda> Oi3pRNnX: נכון מאוד
<H3r0> Oi3pRNnX - לא נכון ! מפוחית יותר קשה
<Oi3pRNnX> אפילו יותר מחצוצרה, או סקסופון
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?~??~
<i-pink> אני יודעת שהפעיה שלי היא בפרקטיקה
<lousygarua_> עזבו אותכם מכינורות! קחו גיטרה חשמלית עם הרבה דיסטורשן ותעשו מטאל
<Ddorda> מה?! מה זה השטויות האלה?
<Ddorda> i-pink: החלק הכי קשה הוא ללמוד אחיזה וכל זה כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> שזה משהו שחייב להעשות עם מורה
<Ddorda> את מתאמנת הרבה וזה טוב, אבל את חייבת מנחה
<Ddorda> וגוגל זה לא מנחה מספק
<Oi3pRNnX> ת'כלס, כינור זה משהו שלומדים מגיל קטן בדר"כ
<Oi3pRNnX> לוקח המון זמן לתרגל טכניקה טובה
<i-pink> אני עם כינור חשמלי lousygarua_
<i-pink> Ddorda, שעתיים ביום זה הרבה?
<i-pink> אני חושבת לעלות ל3 לשעות..
<i-pink> ואני עושה הכבה הפסקות קטנות
<Ddorda> i-pink: זה טוב מאוד
<H3r0> i-pink - שמעי הוא למד כינור אז הוא יודע
<i-pink> אני מקווה שאני תוך חודש אוכל להתחיל לימודים מסודרים בקונסרוטריון
<H3r0> אם זה מה שמעניין אותך וגורם לך הנאה לכי על זה !
<Ddorda> i-pink: אז תחכי בינתיים
<Ddorda> אל תמשיכי להתאמן
<Ddorda> כי את עושה לעצמך נזק שיהיה לך קשה מאוד לתקן
<Ddorda> i-pink: בינתיים את יכולה להתרכז בתאורתי
<i-pink> אבל הייתי אצל מורה
<i-pink> והיא אמרה לי שאני מחזיקה את את הקשת תקין
<Ddorda> i-pink: זה לא מספיק
<Ddorda> כשאת מנגנת, את מאבדת את העמידה והכל
<Ddorda> מאוד קל לאבד את זה
<Ddorda> וזה דורש הרגל נכון וריכוז
<i-pink> אני שניה עוברת מחשב..
<Ddorda> וזה דברים שמפתחים אצל מורה
<i-pink> אל תברחו
<Interruptus> צודקים
<lightpriest> שלום
<Interruptus> אהלן
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> חזרתי
<i-pink> Ddorda,
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי
<i-pink> ניתקו לנו את החזמן כאן
<i-pink> חשמל
<Interruptus> אהלן פינקיש
<Interruptus> אגב חשבתי על זה
<Interruptus> את יכולה להתקין אצלם פיילזילה
<Interruptus> ושם להגדיר סייט קבוע
<Interruptus> עם שם נורמאלי
<Interruptus> הסיסמא הכל מקודד בפנים
<Interruptus> הם רק צריכים לחייג חייגן
<Interruptus> להרים פיילזילה וללחוץ על "מחשב אלבום משפחתי"
<Interruptus> או כל דבר אחר בסגנון
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני חושבת לעשות את זה..
<i-pink> השאלה כמה מאובטח זה יהיה?
<i-pink> Ddorda, בניתי סימולטור קשת
<Ddorda> i-pink: סימולטור קשר?
<i-pink> קשת
<Ddorda> כלומר?
<lousygarua_> Ddorda: תרצה לעבור איתי קצת על הוויקי והאתר לשפץ קצת?
<i-pink> זה 2 גלילים של מגבת נייר מוחוברים עם גומיות
<Ddorda> האמת שמאוד, אבל לא כרגע, אני עובד על כתבה, אחרי זה מסדר איזה מחשב ואז הולך לישון, אני גמור כבר עכשיו
<Interruptus> תראי ברגע יש ויפיאן
<Interruptus> אף אחד לא מקשיב
<Interruptus> הכל מוצפן
<Interruptus> השאלה היא
<Interruptus> האם האימות של הויפיאן מוצפן?
<Interruptus> במידה וזה פיפיטיפי
<Interruptus> הכל קליר טקסט
<Interruptus> כלומר אני יושב איתך בבית קפה
<Interruptus> מסניף לך את הרשת
<Interruptus> והופ עושה אותנטיקציה פיפיטיפי לשרת שלך
<i-pink> אחד מונח על הצוואר ובשני הקשת מושחלת
<Interruptus> הופ אני ברשת הפנימית שלו
<i-pink> Interruptus, אני עובדת על זה
<Interruptus> הופ אני יושב לו על הצורה עם ברוטפורס רצחני
<Interruptus> הופ יש לי רוט
<Interruptus> מבינה
<Interruptus> ככה זה קל
<nady> מה שימך
<nicoco> קוראים לו לוציפר
<nicoco> ולי קוראים אשמדאי
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> מיי ניים איז לוציפר
<Interruptus> פליז טייק מיי האנד
<Oi3pRNnX> אשת לוטט
<Oi3pRNnX> בואי שקי לי
<moshe742> lousygarua_, ping
<nicoco> איזה כיף זה ללמוד שיר ממש קשה ביומיים ולהצליח אותו בצורה מושלמת
<nicoco> :P
<lousygarua_> nicoco: על מה אתה מנגן?
<nicoco> גיטרה
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5CUHHGlQg0
<nicoco> ^mastered
<lousygarua_> :)
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> איזה מגניב
<nicoco> 23:23:23
<nicoco> עכשיו רק צריך ללמוד לשיר אותו
<nicoco> המקרטני הזה שר גבוה ברמות על :S
<arye> ani tsarich ezra, anashim!
<Elihaii> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-04
<Elihaii> מישהו פה בכדי לעזור?
<nicoco> אני עוזר משמע אני פראייר
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> Elihaii - מה הבעיה?
<Elihaii> אממ
<Elihaii> לא מזהה את הדיסק און קי
<nicoco> המערכת בעברית או באנגלית?
<nicoco> או שאתה רוצה להתקין מערכת
<nicoco> והוא לא עושה בוט מהדוק
<nicoco> ?
<Elihaii> בעברית..
<nicoco> הממ
<Elihaii> הוא לא מזהה תחומרה
<nicoco> אני לא יודע בדיוק איך זה הולך בעברית...
<nicoco> נסה
<Elihaii> איך מה?
<nicoco> מערכת --> ניהול --> דיסקים
<nicoco> משהו בסגנון
<nicoco> ניהול דיסקים או משהו כזה
<nicoco> אני לא יודע בדיוק איך זה מתורגם
<Elihaii> נגיד
<Elihaii> נו.
<Elihaii> יש לי תוכנה של מחיצות
<Elihaii> אני לא הולך לפרמט
<Elihaii> עם זה מה שאתה מתכוון
<nicoco> אל תפרמט
<nicoco> רק נסה לעשות מאונט
<Elihaii> מזה?
<nicoco> mount
<nicoco> :\
<Elihaii> אין שמה משהו עם דיסקים
<nicoco> בסרגל של הניהול
<nicoco> יש תוכנה לניהול דיסקים
<nicoco> באנגלית קוראים לה
<nicoco> Disk Utility
<Elihaii> כתוב רק יוצר תקליטור אתחול
<Elihaii> הכי קרוב
<nicoco> אולי זה זה
<nicoco> תפתח את זה
<nicoco> צריך להופיע לך חלון
<nicoco> עם רשימה של כל הכוננים שמחוברים
<Elihaii> כותרת: תקין את אובנטו מתוך התקן נייד יש צורך בהגדרת
<nicoco> הממ?
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> communication break down... always the same...
<Elihaii> נו אני רואה
<Elihaii> ו..
<nicoco> יש רשימה של כל הכוננים?
<Elihaii> כן
<HaimN> לא, זה לא יוצר תקליטור האיתחול
<Elihaii> זה יוצר
<Elihaii> שאני מסמן תקליטור, צור דיסק אתחול
<HaimN> זה כלי שירות הכונן
<Elihaii> זה משכתוב
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> הנה
<Elihaii> קיצר סגרתי..
<nicoco> מישהו עם מערכת עברית
<Elihaii> אני לא מבין לאן להיכנס
<HaimN> אני יודע, אני מתכוון שאתה צריך תוכנה אחרת
<Elihaii> גמני
<nicoco> אני סומך עליכם שתסתדרו
<Elihaii> מה קשור
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<HaimN> nicoco: אני לא על לינוקס עכשיו
<Elihaii> gp זה מתחיל בזה
<HaimN> אני אומר מהזיכרון
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> יופי
<Elihaii> יש לי תוכנה לניהול מחיצות
<nicoco> אני סומך עליך שגם תזכור את שאר הפרטים
<nicoco> כל מה שהוא צריך זה לעשות מאונט לדוק
<HaimN> אני לא בטוח
<nicoco> לא כזה סיפור
<HaimN> לא נראה לי שזה רק מאונט
<HaimN> המערכת אמורה לעשות מאונט אוטומטי
<Elihaii> תראו זה לא מזהה תכונן
<Elihaii> וכבר חיברתי 2 דיסק און קי
<nicoco> זה קורה לי לפעמים, שאני צריך לעשות בצורה ידנית
<nicoco> תלוי בכונן
<nicoco> או בדוק
<HaimN> Elihaii: ניסת להכנס דרך "מקומות"
<HaimN> ?
<Elihaii> כן
<HaimN> ומה קורה?
<Elihaii> שלחתי בפרטי
<nicoco> cd media
<nicoco> ls
<Elihaii> מה?
<nicoco> cd /media*
<Elihaii> זה לא בדיסק קשיח ולא השם שלו מדיה
<Elihaii> זה כונן נפרד..
<Elihaii> יו אס בי
<nicoco> :|
<Elihaii> דיסק און קי
<nicoco> מדיה זאת תיקיה
<Elihaii> אבל זה בעיה בחומרה
<nicoco> שבה מעוגנים כל הכוננים
<Elihaii> אין שום תיקיה
<nicoco> :|
<Elihaii> מדיה זה שם הכונן
<nicoco> אם זאת בעית חומרה אז תחליף דיסק און קי
<Elihaii> בדרך כלל שפצלים תדיסק הקשיח
<Elihaii> החלפתי
<Elihaii> 2
<Elihaii> 2 לא עובדים
<Elihaii> זה כבר בעיה במחשב
<nicoco> אז תקשיב לי במקום לגרבב
<Elihaii> במערכת
<HaimN> nicoco: זה לא רק מאונט
<Elihaii> תגידי שאין פתרון.
<nicoco> לך לטרמינל
<Elihaii> זה גם בסדר
<HaimN> ההודעת שגיאה שלו נראית אחרת
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> אז יש הודעת שגיאה
<HaimN> Elihaii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839579
<nicoco> זה אחד מהפרטים שמומלץ להזכיר
<nicoco> אתה יודע
<nicoco> אחרת אנשים נוטים לחשוב שהכל תקין
<Elihaii> אבל מה לעשות שם
<nicoco> ופעם באה אל תגרבב אותי
<nicoco> אני כמעט יודע מה אני עושה
<nicoco> בדרך כלל
<HaimN> Elihaii: תקרא את ההוראות שמציעים שם לאדם ההוא
<Elihaii> טוב, ואיך אתה יודע שזה אותה בעיה?
<HaimN> אני פשוט מת לישון ואני לא אוכל לעזור לך עוד הלילה, תנסה לשאול מחר
<HaimN> Elihaii: לפי הודעת השגיאה שלך
<HaimN> זה נראה דומה
<Elihaii> אבל זה לא מחיצה
<Elihaii> זה כונן נפרד
<HaimN> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<HaimN> זו הודעת השגיאה שלו
<nicoco> שמע
<nicoco> טוענים כונן
<nicoco> בדיוק כמו שטוענים מחיצה
<Elihaii> לא משנה..
<nicoco> אז פשוט שתוק ותן לנו לעזור לך
<nicoco> או שתוותר ולך לישון
<Elihaii> א. דבר איתי. ב. סבבהץ
<nicoco> וסליחה על זה שאני מעוצבן
<nicoco> אני די עייף
<Elihaii> שטויות..
<Elihaii> קודם כל בנאדם, ואז תן תמיכה פה בצאט..
<Elihaii> ועם אני טועה אז תגיד לי.
<nicoco> אם*
<Elihaii> כי אני לא יקבל שום תמיכה ממישהו שהוא לא בנאדם.
<nicoco> הממ
<HaimN> Elihaii: הייתי מציע לך לחפש את הודעת השגיאה שלך בגוגל
<nicoco> יש פה את הרושם המוטעה
<Elihaii> כן..
<nicoco> אני לא אתן שום תמיכה למישהו שלא מתנהג כמו בנאדם
<Elihaii> למה אני לא בנאדם?
<Elihaii> זה מה שאתה רומז?
<HaimN> nicoco: אתה נשמע עייף
<HaimN> אל תבהיל אותו
<Elihaii> אתה מדבר מלוכלך ואני לא בנאדם?.. אני עשיתי לך משהו שאתה אומר לי שתוק ותן לי לעזור לך
<Elihaii> ככה זה לא צורת דיבור.
<HaimN> Elihaii: הוא בדרך כלל אדם ממש נחמד
<nicoco> אני לא רומז כלום
<HaimN> אבל אתה יודע, 3 בלילה...
<nicoco> סתם מציק לי
<nicoco> שאנשים
<nicoco> באים לבקש עזרה
<nicoco> וחושבים שמגיע להם שיאכילו אותם בכפית כסף
<nicoco> בלי שהם יעשו שום מאמץ כדי לעזור לעצמם
<Elihaii> אוקי אז לא בא לבקש עזרה..
<Elihaii> אני עוזר לכל אחד
<Elihaii> כמובן אני חדש במערכת וזה, אבל בווינדוס אני נותן לכולם עזרה..
<nicoco> זה מצויין לעזור לאנשים, אבל אל תשכח שאף אחד לא חייב לך שום דבר
<Elihaii> כל מי שצריך כמובן..
<Elihaii> למה אני התלונננתי?
<Elihaii> אמרתי אתם לא עוזרים?
<nicoco> אממ
<nicoco> כן
<Elihaii> מתי?
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> עזוב
<nicoco> אני פורש
<nicoco> מאוחר מדי לויכוחים מציקים
<Elihaii> בי ולילה טוב וגם אני. אומרים באתר התמיכה שלנו שווה
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<Elihaii> בבקשה אל תכתבו את זה
<Elihaii> כי רוב האנשים פה טובים, אבל הרוב גם לא.
<Elihaii> מי שחדש במערכת הזאת, אני עוד קצת מתכנת, אתה יודע מבין בדברים פה במערכת עוד..
<Elihaii> אבל מי שחדש מסכן בכלל..
<Elihaii> קיצר לילה טוב לכולם, וסליחה על ההטרדה.
<Elihaii> ביי
<HaimN> לילה טוב
<nicoco> :S
<nicoco> אני בדרך כלל עוקצני באופן קצת יותר מעודן
<nicoco> מעניין מה גורם לגסות הזאת
<nicoco> אולי באמת זה בגלל שאני עייף
<HaimN> nicoco: בסוף תבריח לנו את כולם :)
<HaimN> לא נורא, כולם עייפים לפעמים
<HaimN> יאללה, לילה טוב
<WinSupport> שלום
<WinSupport> מישהו נמצא כעת..
<lightpriest> שלום
<serfus> אהלן
<lightpriest> מה נשמע?
<serfus> עשר :)
<serfus> מה שלומך?
<lightpriest> בסדר גמור :)
<lightpriest> איך לעזאזל אנשים עדיין משתמשים בחלונות!?
<lightpriest> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/218083/dont_let_microsoft_trained_brain_syndrome_happen_to_you.html
<mlterm> No hebrew in mlterm on 10.04?
<mlterm> is it possible to be fixed?
<Ddorda> mlterm: great question. i wonder too
<mlterm> Specially that it did work till 9.10 incl.
<Ddorda> matanya: איזה מערכות קבצים נשתמש?
<matanya> ex3/4
<Ddorda> matanya: כל השאר אני מבטל
<matanya> בסדר
<Ddorda> matanya: DONE :)
<matanya> כל הקרנל?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> מקווה שלא הורדתי שום דבר חשוב :P
<Ddorda> הורדתי תמיכה בהרבה דברים
<matanya> תקמפל ונגלה :)
<matanya> כל הכבוד!
<matanya> לקח לי רגע להבין שסיימת הכל
<Ddorda> matanya: תיכף אני גם אשלח לך את הקובת הגדרות
<matanya> תודה
<WinSupport> ?
<WinSupport> מישהו נמצא?
<serfus> WinSupport, היי
<jon_athon> http://www.sfcg.org/programmes/jerusalem/Emerging_Business_Leaders_Program_Overview2011.pdf
<lousygarua> moshe742: שלום
<moshe742> וברכה
<lousygarua> moshe742: צריך לעשות סיכום של הפגישה מאתמול?
<moshe742> אני אעשה אותו בשבוע הקרוב, אני פשוט לומד למבחנים כרגע
<lousygarua> יש לוג של הפגישה או שזה סתם לרשום את מה שהחלטנו/היה/קרה?
<lousygarua> כי אם כל מה שצריך זה שני משפטים נחמדים אני ארשום את זה
<lousygarua> לפי מה שאני זוכר שהיה :)
<moshe742> צריך גם לרשום בצורה ברורה מה הוחלט וכדומה, אני רוצה גם להוסיף את ההצעות שהועלו ולא הוחלט לגביהן כלום כמו הרעיון של הניוזלטר וכו'
<lousygarua> שיהיה ניוזלטר במקום לשלוח מייל לרשימת תפוצה כולה? גם אם זה רק כמה משפטים בחודש?
<lousygarua> אני אשלח מייל לרשימת קבוצה ששואל אם מישהו מתנגד לעדכונים פעם בחודש של כמה משפטים
<moshe742> זה ההחלטות של הקהילה+קישור לשיחה כולה
<moshe742> תחשוב על הסיכום של הפגישה שיש בוויקי ונוסיף קישור לעמוד של הסיכום שיש בו את ההחלטות והשיחה עצמה
<lousygarua> הסיכומים שיש עכשיו בוויקי הם כל ההחלטות והשיחה
<lousygarua> אני התכוונתי שנשלח מייל כל חודש לגבי מה קרה החודש או מה קורה החודש בכמה משפטים קצרים
<lousygarua> או שאתה חושב שכדאי שזה יהיה ברשימת תפוצה אחרת
<moshe742> צודק, אנחנו מדברים על הניוזלטר, אפשר להוסיף שם לינק רלוונטי להחלטות של הקהילה וכו'
<lousygarua> רגע, שום דבר לא ברור לי ויש לי סלט במוח, תסביר לי כמו לילד בן 3 מה יהיה בניוזלטר במונחים של (1) סיכומים מלאים בוויקי (2) עדכונים על מה שקורה בקהילה בערך (3) עוד משהו
<i-pink_> מישהו יכול לעזור לי
<i-pink_> קיבלתי וירוס
<i-pink_> מה לעשות?
<nicoco> תשתמשי בלינוקס
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> ורעוס
<i-pink_> אני לא חושבת שזה אפשרי..
<Interruptus> לא כיף
<Interruptus> את משתעלת?
<nicoco> זה כמו קונדום, מונע את הבעיה מראש
<i-pink_> כי אני קיבלתי כאב גרון
<nicoco> את רואה?
<i-pink_> כלומר זה לא ממש כאב..
<nicoco> זה כי לא השתמשת בקונדום
<i-pink_> זה יותר מיחוש בגרון
<Interruptus> מה קשור קונדום לגרון יא עמי
<nicoco> לא יודע
<nicoco> ניסיתי
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> אז רגע
<nicoco> קיבלת וירוס ועכשיו כואב לך הגרון?
<nicoco> זה דבר מעניין...
<nicoco> לא חשבתי שאפשר להדבק בוירוס ממחשב
<Interruptus> הוו
<nicoco> רק מוכיח עד כמה צריכים להשתמש בקונדום
<i-pink_> אוקי
<i-pink_> אבל השתמשתי בקונדום!
<nicoco> ועד כמה מיקרוסופט לא בטיחותיים
<nicoco> כנראה היה בו חור
<nicoco> כמו ווינדוס
<i-pink_> לא לא
<i-pink_> עכשיו ברצינות
<nicoco> קונדום ענק עם המווווןןןן חורים
<Interruptus> צקצק לא בריא
<i-pink_> מה לעשות נגד כאב גרון
<i-pink_> יותר נכון מיחוש..
<nicoco> קחי קלגרון
<lousygarua> תגרגרי וודקה
<nicoco> או סטרפסילס
<i-pink_>  אין כאן
<nicoco> או שתלכ לישון
<i-pink_> אין
<nicoco> זה גם עוזר
<nicoco> תלכי*
<i-pink_> דרך אגב..
<nicoco> את צריכה ללמוד
<nicoco> אסור ללכת לשום מקום
<i-pink_> כן
<nicoco> בלי לקחת וודקה
<nicoco> וקונדום
<i-pink_> צריכה ללמוד
<i-pink_> אוקי!
<i-pink_> יש בעיה
<i-pink_> הייתי בסופר
<i-pink_> ויש שם מחלקה עם חלקי גופות של חיות..
<Shualdon> קוראים לזה מחלקת בשר
<nicoco> אז מה עשית?
<Shualdon> i-pink_: בצל ודבש
<i-pink_> איך מכינים??
<Shualdon> תקצצי חצי בצל קטן
<Shualdon> שימי בערך 3 כפות דבש
<Shualdon> תערבבי בקופסא
<Shualdon> תשאירי את זה במבשך כמה זמן עד שהנוזלים יתערבבו
<Shualdon> וקחי כף מהמיץ כמה פעמים ביום
<i-pink_> OK
<i-pink_> אנסה
<Shualdon> בהצלחה
<Shualdon> אני לא מאמין על עצמי... הייתה לי אתמול משמרת לילה. הלכתי לישון ב9. העירו אותי ב-12. ואני ער מאז ולא עייף.
<Shualdon> 9בבוקר.
<i-pink_> נו..
<i-pink_> כולה 8 שעות..
<Shualdon> ישנתי 3 שעות ביומיים האחרונים ואני לא עייף
<Shualdon> אמתול ישנתי איזה שעה לפני המשמרת
<Shualdon> וכשחזרתי בבוקר מהמשמרת ישנתי 3 שעות
<i-pink_> עכשיו 17
<Shualdon> ?
<i-pink_> השעה עכשיו 17:05PM
<Shualdon> 00:5
<Shualdon> 00:005
<Shualdon> -_-
<i-pink_> אני בNY..
<Shualdon> אני יודע
<lightpriest> שלום שלום
<Shualdon> אבל אני מדבר על שעון ישראל
<i-pink_> אני מרגישה עייפות וחוסר חשק לעשות משהו..
<lightpriest> ענבר מה את עושה בNY?
<i-pink_> וזה מרגיש לי בזבוז
<i-pink_> לומדת כינור
<lightpriest> באמת?
<i-pink_> כן
<lightpriest> נסעת עד לשם ללמוד בכינור?
<i-pink_> לא
<i-pink_> נסעתי לשם כי הבן זוג גר שם
<lightpriest> אז? אם יורשה לי לשאול? :)
<lightpriest> אהה אוקיי
<i-pink_> יורשה.
<lightpriest> מגניב :)
<i-pink_> מפעם לפעם אני עושה גם דברים בלינוקס.
<i-pink_> עכשיו אני רוצה לנסות לעבוד עם זימברה.
<Interruptus> זמבורה
<Interruptus> את מתכוונת
<i-pink_> ZIMBRA
<Interruptus> חח צוחק
<Interruptus> נו קוראים לזה בצחוק זמבורה בגלל התקלות
<i-pink_> כלומר אתה לא ממליץ..
<i-pink_> חשבתי על זה
<lightpriest> ברור שזה יהיה עם תקלות
<lightpriest> ז"א
<i-pink_> לא הבנתי
<lightpriest> אם זה לא היה עם תקלות, אז זה לא היה נקרא תחליף אקצ'יינג'
<lightpriest> אקסצ'יינג'
<Interruptus> הדבר היחיד שיכול להיות דומה איכשהו לאקסצ'יינג'
<Interruptus> זה דומינו של IBM
<i-pink_> איזה חלופה טובה יש ללינוקס?
<lightpriest> ואין לו תקלות?! :D
<lightpriest> ג'ימייל :D
<Interruptus> בוא נגיד שהוא חזק מאוד
<Interruptus> ובארה"ב משתמשים בו מלא
<Interruptus> למשל מקדונלדס
<Interruptus> המשטרה
<i-pink_> לא הבנתי..
<Interruptus> שרת domino
<Interruptus> של IBM
<i-pink_> דומינו??
<Interruptus> זה שרת דואר מאוד חזק
<i-pink_> הוא חינמי?
<Interruptus> לא שידוע לי
<Interruptus> אני עבדתי רוב הזמן עם מוצרים מסחריים
<i-pink_> איזה שרת דואר שתומך באקסצ'יינג היית ממליץ לחברה של 20 איש?
<Interruptus> הממ שרת דואר לחברה של 20 איש
<i-pink_> כן..
<i-pink_> חשבתי על זימברה
<Interruptus> הממ פופ\IMAP זה כבר ישן
<i-pink_> כן..
<Interruptus> יש רק את הפרוטוקול rpc
<Interruptus> שמשתמש בו אקס'
<i-pink_> ואיזה שרת תומך בזה הכי טוב
<lightpriest> RPC זו שיטה
<i-pink_> עם ממשק WEB וכל השיט הזה..
<Interruptus> בעצם הזימברה + הדסקטופ קליאנט
<lightpriest> זה לא ממש פרוטוקול
<lightpriest> עליו בונים פרוטוקולים
<Interruptus> נשמע הכי בסדר
<Interruptus> כי פוסטפיקס זה עינוי להגדיר
<Interruptus> דומינו עולה כסף
<Interruptus> הכל עולה כסף
<Interruptus> יש את הגירסת אופןסורס של זימברה
<Interruptus> ואת הקליאנט שלה
<Interruptus> שהם סבירים
<Interruptus> כלומר דאונטיים הגיוני
<i-pink_> דאונטיים?
<i-pink_> מה זה?
<Interruptus> downtime
<Interruptus> כלומר זמן שבו השרת תקול
<i-pink_> לא הבנתי..
<lightpriest> תראי, ענבר
<Interruptus> תראי הזימברה הזה לא פיתרון מושלם
<lightpriest> את יכולה לבנות שירות שלם עם סט של כלים נפרדים
<Interruptus> יש בעיות
<lightpriest> יש כלי ממש טוב ללוח שנה
<lightpriest> יש כלים ממש טובים למייל
<lightpriest> וכו'
<lightpriest> אם תחברי את כולם לLDAP מרכזי, או משהו בסגנון
<lightpriest> את יכולה להגיע לרמה דומה
<i-pink_> איזה בעיות יש לו?
<lightpriest> הבעיה היא זה הגדרות :D
<Interruptus> אגב , אני חושב שהגירסה החינמית
<Interruptus> די מוגבלת
<i-pink_> השאלה עם איזה פיתרון בלינוקס אני יכולה לבוא?
<i-pink_> אני מחפשת השוואה בין הגירסאות שך זימברה
<Interruptus> http://www.zimbra.com/products/compare_products.html
<Interruptus> טייק א לוק
<i-pink_> מעולה!!!!!!1
<i-pink_> מה זה? Re-branding
<Interruptus> ריבראנדינג זה מיתוג מחדש
<Interruptus> יעני לשים לוגו אחר בתוכנה
<i-pink_> של מה?
<Interruptus> נגיד אני חברה שמפתחת פצצות גרעיניות
<Interruptus> ואני רוצה שישימו לי סמל של אטום בתוכנה
<Interruptus> עם הלוגו שלי
<i-pink_> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> נו הבנת את זה
<i-pink_> אז למה הגירסאת קוד פתוח לא תומכת בזה..
<i-pink_> נשמע לי מוזר..
<Interruptus> כי זאת גירסה מסורסת
<Interruptus> וקלה
<i-pink_> אני די בספק שהם מחביאים את הלוגו שלהם בצורה שלא ניתן לשנות אותו..
<Interruptus> זו המשמעות של ריבראנדינג
<Interruptus> http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Customizing_Themes_and_Adding_Zimbra_Inside_Logo_-_Open_Source_Edition
<Interruptus> If you are a network edition customer, please contact your sales representative or support for instructions about rebranding and adding your logo.
<i-pink_> אבל אני מדברת על הגירסאת קוד פתוח בכלל
<i-pink_> לא הnetwork edition
<Interruptus> נו שמתי את הלינק מעל
<Interruptus> איך משחקים בתמס
<Interruptus> ומשנים את הצורה והכל
<i-pink_> נכון
<Interruptus> אקיצר הענין של הרשיונות שם מוזר
<Interruptus> למה אם הורדתי גירסא חופשית
<i-pink_> אז אני מבינה שאני לא באמת ירגיש חסרונות בין הקוד פתוח לבתשלום..
<Interruptus> אני נתקע עם לוגו של זימברה
<Interruptus> ואני צריך לשנות דברים לבד
<i-pink_> פשוט אני אצתרך לעבוד יותר קשה..
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> #-------------------------------------------------------
<Interruptus> # If you are using ZCS under the open source license,
<Interruptus> # and you have modified the software,
<Interruptus> # then you are required to use the Zimbra Inside logo.
<Interruptus> #
<i-pink_> Interruptus, כלומר טכנית אפשר לשנות את הלוגו
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink_> אבל חוקית לא ניתן..
<Interruptus> רשיונות ושיט כזה
<i-pink_> שיט כזה..
<Interruptus> אני בספק שהם יתבעו מישהו על זה שהוא שינה לוגו
<Interruptus> אגב גם אין עידכונים אוטומטיים
<i-pink_> אני אחיה עם זה..
<Interruptus> כמו בנטוורק אדישן
<i-pink_> כן..
<Interruptus> טוב זה נראה סביר עבור 20 איש
<Interruptus> אל תשכחי ששרת מייל צריך ארכיבינג
<Interruptus> וגיבוי
<i-pink_> מה הכוונה ?
<Interruptus> יש תקנות ISO
<i-pink_> ISO?
<Interruptus> שאומרות שצריך לשמור מסמכים רשמיים
<Interruptus> עד 7 שנים אחורה
<Interruptus> תקנים
<i-pink_> אהה
<i-pink_> כן
<Interruptus> ומבחינת המדינה ומערכת המשפט
<Interruptus> מייל נחשב כמו מסמך ראסמי
<i-pink_> ואם השרת קורס והכל נמחק?
<Interruptus> אז גיבוי זה נורא חשוב
<Interruptus> לכן מכינים 2
<Interruptus> רידאנדנסי
<Interruptus> עותק כפול
<Interruptus> DRP
<Interruptus> יעני שרת שהוא לא מתפקד בנורמל
<Interruptus> אבל יש עליו תמיד current copy
<Interruptus> של הדאטה
<Interruptus> וכל הדיבי
<Interruptus> במידה וקורס
<Interruptus> מעלים אותו
<Interruptus> וחוזרים לעבוד כרגיל
<Interruptus> בנתיים מתקנים את השרת המקורי
<i-pink_> זה נכון לעשות..
<Interruptus> וחשוב מאוד טייפ גיבוי
<Interruptus> כל יום פול בקאפ
<Interruptus> וסטורג' עם ארכיבינג של כל המיילים
<Interruptus> שלא איזה עובד פתאום יחפש איזה מייל מלפני שנה
<Interruptus> ולא ימצא
<Interruptus> ואז בגלל זה החברה תפסיד חצי מיליון דולר
<Interruptus> או משהו בסגנון
<i-pink_> אבל לא כולם מוכנים לשלם עבור כל זה..
<i-pink_> טייפ גיבוי + שרת נוסף.. זה משלש את המחיר..
<Interruptus> הממ בעיה
<Interruptus> אפשר לגבות לתוך השרת קבצים
<Interruptus> או גיבוי ידני לתוך דיסק נייד
<i-pink_> בהנחה שיש 2 שרתים
<i-pink_> אחד שרת SMB
<i-pink_> ושני מייל
<Interruptus> נו אני מניח שאפשר ליצור סקריפט
<Interruptus> ארסינק
<i-pink_> האם כדאי לשים על השרת מייל VB עם 2 שרתי דואר
<i-pink_> וכל יום לגבות את הVDI לשרת SMB..
<Interruptus> לע
<i-pink_> זה נחשב יחסית טוב?
<Interruptus> שרת מייל וירטואלי?
<i-pink_> כן..
<i-pink_> מה רע בזה?
<Interruptus> בחיים שלי לא עבדתי על שרת מייל וירטואלי
<Interruptus> הכל פיזי
<Interruptus> ברזל
<Interruptus> מרגיש פראג'יל מדי וירטואלי
<i-pink_> אבל הגיבוי שלו הוא בחתיכה אחת..
<Interruptus> הא נניח
<Interruptus> אפשר לגבות VDI
<i-pink_> כן
<Interruptus> כשהוא אונליין?
<i-pink_> אני הצלחתי..
<i-pink_> הוא לא נתן שגיאה..
<Interruptus> כשהוא אונליין ויש עליו IOPS
<i-pink_> מה זה IOPS?
<Interruptus> הצלחת להעלות אותו חזרה ולתפעל אותו כמו שצריך?
<i-pink_> כן
<i-pink_> עלה פיקס!
<Interruptus> input output operations
<Interruptus> יעני פעולות קריאה כתיבה
<i-pink_> כן
<i-pink_> עלה תקין
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Interruptus> חדש לי
<i-pink_> למה?
<i-pink_> מה עדיף centos או debian?
<Interruptus> גם כשהיה לי שרת וירטואלי
<Interruptus> הגיבוי היה עם תוכנה ספציפית שמבטלת נעילות
<Interruptus> סנטוס = יציבות, חבילות ישנות מאוד
<Interruptus> עוד מעט יוצא סנטוס 6
<i-pink_> אני עבדתי על 5.3 והיא ממש לא היתה יציבה..
<i-pink_> כיבוי לא טוב.. בום! המכונה מתחרפנת..
<Interruptus> היא לא הפצה סלחנית במיוחד
<Interruptus> דביאן סלחנית מאוד
<Interruptus> בדביאן את יכולה להתעלל כמה שבא לך
<Interruptus> והיא תעשה את העבודה בשקט
<Interruptus> אגב דביאן 6 - סקוויז נכנסה לדיפ פריז
<Interruptus> כלומר עוד מעט רליס
<Interruptus> כל הרדהאטים למיניהם לא ידועים בסלחנות היתרה שלהם לשגיאות משתמש
<Interruptus> כלומר עשית שגיאה, תבכי על זה עד תשעה באב הבא
<i-pink_> איזה תוכנות גיבוי הכי טובות לדביאן?
<Interruptus> יש כל מני
<i-pink_> מה אתה ממליץ?
<Interruptus> במפעל עבדתי עם CA
<Interruptus> בבית יש לי באקולה
<i-pink_> ומה אופן סורס אתה ממליץ?
<Interruptus> http://www.bacula.org/en/
<i-pink_> למה בחרת בה?
<Interruptus> בגלל הביקורות
<Interruptus> והפאנל ניהול הנוח
<i-pink_> יצא לך לשחזר ממנה?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> קובץ וידאו
<i-pink_> נשמע מעניין..
<i-pink_> יהיה לי מה לעשות מחר..
<Interruptus> הממשק שלה נוח
<Interruptus> מאוד נוח
<Interruptus> כלומר ה GUI
<Interruptus> והפאנל WEB
<Interruptus> מאוד מזכיר את הCA
<i-pink_> מגניב!
<Interruptus> כלומר אם את מכירה תוכנות גיבוי
<Interruptus> ואת הענין של הג'ובים
<Interruptus> ופיילסטים
<Interruptus> את תסתדרי איתה ישר
<i-pink_> ככה ככה
<i-pink_> עד היום גיביתי עם קרון וcp
<Interruptus> גם אני עד שהכרתי אותה גיביתי עם rsync
<Interruptus> וזה נוראי
<Interruptus> כלומר גיבוי ע"ג SSH
<Interruptus> תוקע את האמא של הרשת
<Interruptus> אגב לגבי FTP
<Interruptus> את לא באמת צריכה למסור להם משתמש וסיסמא
<i-pink_> אז?
<Interruptus> פשוט תתקיני להם פיילזילה
<Interruptus> תצרי סייט תגדירי שם הכל קשיח
<Interruptus> תשמרי
<i-pink_> כבר נתתי להם יוזר עם dev/null
<i-pink_> וזהו
<i-pink_> זה עובד ממש טוב
<Interruptus> עכשיו כשהם יפתחו את התוכנה הם סה"כ יצטרכו ללחוץ על ניק עם "תמונות משפחה"
<Interruptus> או משהו בסגנון
<i-pink_> הם יותר מידי מחשבים..
<Interruptus> לא יודעים את הסיסמא ולא צריכים לדעת
<Interruptus> את עושה אקספורט לפרופיל
<Interruptus> וכל התקנה הבאה את פשוט אימפורט
<Interruptus> זהו
<i-pink_> אני בארהב..
<i-pink_> הם המשפחה + המשפחה המורחבת בארץ
<Interruptus> האא
<i-pink_> נראה לך שבוא לי לעבור אחד אחד...
<i-pink_> שבא*
<i-pink_> עדיף חראקירי עם כפית
<Interruptus> חחח תכלס
<i-pink_> יש שם עכשיו 2 יוזרים
<i-pink_> שיעשו מה שבא להם..
<Interruptus> הא מגניב
<i-pink_> זה גם ככה על VDI
<Interruptus> האא וירטואל
<Interruptus> הייטק
<i-pink_> והוא מגובה.
<i-pink_> כן..
<Interruptus> סחתיקה
<Interruptus> אצלי הכל פיזית
<Interruptus> יש לי 7 מחשבים פיזיים
<i-pink_> לא צריך
<Interruptus> 3 ניידים
<i-pink_> אני בדירה במנהטן..
<Interruptus> יש לי חיבה לברזלים
<Interruptus> ולחברה שלי בא להרוג אותי
<i-pink_> נדלן ל7 מחשבים... זה יקר..
<Interruptus> אני בקיבוץ
<i-pink_> גם לנתי יש חיבה לברזלים..
<i-pink_> אבל אני משכנעת אותו שאולי.. נתרום ללקוח שרת..
<i-pink_> 6 נייחים ו3 לפטופים.
<i-pink_> אני מקווה שבקרוב עוד נייח ילך מכאן...
<Interruptus> פשש
<Interruptus> סחתיקה
<i-pink_> האמת שנים מהלפטופים שלי..
<i-pink_> הדירה כאן ממש קטנה..
<i-pink_> אז מחשב אחד נמצא במזווה..
<i-pink_> אתה בקיבוץ הגושרים?
<i-pink_> אני זזתי לכנר
<Interruptus> אני בקיבוץ מזרע
<Interruptus> ובדיוק עשיתי כאן כמה ניתוקים חיבורים
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-05
<meirsik> hii
<meirsik> שלום[
<WinSupport> ?
<i-pink_> היי
<Ddorda> מי כאן?
<i-pink_> אני
<i-pink_> יש לי בעיה
<i-pink_> מישהו מעשן לי מתחת לבית
<i-pink_> וזה משגע אותי..
<i-pink_> יש למישהו רעיון?
<Ddorda> רובה
<Ddorda> :D
<i-pink_> אולי משהו יותר הומני..
<i-pink_> אולי רובה שירה טיפת מים אל הקצה הבוער של הסיגריה..
<Ddorda> i-pink_: דלי מים?
<i-pink_> צריכה יותר מדוייק..
<i-pink_> כמו לייזר אבל ממים..
<Ddorda> i-pink_: תעצבני אותו עם ליזר
<Ddorda> :D
<WinSupport> ? מישהו פה?
<aa__> d
<aa__> d
<nady> nh
<nady> מי פה
<lightpriest> בוקר טוב
<lightpriest> nady,
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> מה שימך
<nady> אתה מערד
<nady> אתה פה
<lightpriest> אני פה, לא מערד
<lightpriest> :)
<nady> כמה זמן עם אובנטו
<nady> יש לך סקייפ
<lightpriest> אני עם אובונטו כבר כמעט שנתיים
<lightpriest> בעצם יותר משנתיים
<nady> מתי היתקנת גירסה אחרונה
<lightpriest> ביום שהיא יצאה
<lightpriest> בעצם כמה ימים אחרי, כי לא הייתי מול המחשב
<lightpriest> אבל מה שחשוב הוא, תוך כדי שעבדתי על המחשב :)
<lightpriest> כשההתקנה סיימה, עשיתי ריסטרט - והמשכתי לעבוד
<nady> זאת אומרת לא בבוט?
<lightpriest> לא במה?
<nady> בעלית המחשב
<lightpriest> לא, השדרוג מתבצע מתוך המערכת
<nady> הדיסק לא יכול לשדרג?
<lightpriest> אהה, אני חושב שהדיסק כן יכול לשדרג
<lightpriest> אבל בשביל מה דיסק? אני משדרג מהאינטרנט
<nady> אני יסביר לך
<nady> הגירסה היחידה שעולה לי טוב היא 2004
<lightpriest> יש לך מחשב מ2000?
<nady> לא מ2007
<nady> אתה באי סי קיו?
<nady> שומע
<nady> אתה עסוק
<lightpriest> לא ממש עסוק, פשוט משוטט לי באינטרנט :)
<nady> איך אני מפעיל תדיסק מסובך?
<lightpriest> לא, למה שזה יהיה מסובך?
<nady> יכול להסביר על רגל אחת בערך?
<lightpriest> אתה מכניס אותו, בוחר במחשב שהוא יעלה מהדיסק
<lightpriest> וזהו
<lightpriest> אובונטו תעלה
<lightpriest> ניסית את זה?
<nady> לא עובד
<nady> אחי יש מסנגר?
<nady> יש באג
<lightpriest> מה באג?
<lightpriest> מה רשום? מה קורה?
<nady> מסך שחור נעלם
<nady> שלח הודעה במסנגר
<nady> אז יש דרך קשה או שאתה לא מכיר
<klfjskl> ?
<klfjskl> שלום
<nicoco> וברכה
<klfjskl> איפה אפשר להוריד או ללמוד ספר
<nicoco> בסטימצקי?
<nady> nv ahnl
<nady> מה שימך
<nicoco> אמרתי לך אתמול
<nicoco> קוראים לי אשמדאי
<klfjskl> תגיד
<klfjskl> עם הורדתי למחשב ספר על לינקוס, בכללי. לא אובנטו. זה גם עוזר למערכת?
<nicoco> הא?
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת?
<nicoco> הספר לא עוזר לשום מערכת, אלא אם אתה לומד אותו ומיישם אותו
<nicoco> וכן, אובונטו זה לינוקס
<klfjskl> ושם הספר: linux - המדריך השלם של פיטר נורטון
<klfjskl> זה ספר טוב ?
<nicoco> אין לי מושג
<nicoco> לא קראתי אותו
<klfjskl> אבל מה אתה אומר?
<nicoco> אני אומר שאין לי מושג
<nicoco> לא קראתי את הספר
<nicoco> :\
<klfjskl> אני יכול לשלוח לך אותו תגיד מה אתה  אומר
<nicoco> אבל אתה לא תעשה את זה
<klfjskl> מה?
<nicoco> כי אין לי כוח וזמן לקרוא עכשיו ספר על לינוקס
<nicoco> אם יש לך שאלות אתה יכול ללכת לערוץ של לינוקס
<nicoco> ##linux-il
<nicoco> אני בטוח שיש שם מישהו שיוכל לענות לך יותר טוב ממני
<klfjskl> הם לא עונים
<nicoco> nobody fault but mine
<lightpriest> איזה באסה, הפסיק לעבוד לי השלט של הHTPC :\
<lightpriest> מאז ששדרגתי ל10.10
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> אני מחפש wifi adapter זול שעובד בלינוקס
<Ddorda> עוד משהו
<Ddorda> איך אני יודע אם הרשת שלי היא g או n או w/e?
<lightpriest> אם היא הייתה N היית יודע
<lightpriest> חוץ מזה שאתה יכול לבדוק בראוטר עצמו
<Ddorda> lightpriest: מצאתי שהראוטר תומך ב־3 התקנים הנפוצים
<Ddorda> אז יאללה, אני אקנה את ההכי זול וזהו
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> lightpriest: תגיד, יש לך מושג אם ואיך אפשרי לחבר משתמש ל־gnome-session דרך ssh?
<lightpriest> שלושת התקנים זה a/b/g? :)
<lightpriest> למה אתה מתכוון לחבר משתמש דרך SSH?
<lightpriest> שGDM יעשה לוגין למחשב המקומי, דרך SSH?
<lightpriest> יש כמה דרכים :D
<Ddorda> lightpriest: fi
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> איך?! איך???!.1 :)
<Ddorda> תגלה לי !
<lightpriest> קודם כל, אתה יכול להתחיל gnome-session על הX המקומי
<lightpriest> אבל לפני זה אתה צריך להריץ X מקומי
<lightpriest> דבר שני
<lightpriest> הממ
<lightpriest> אולי אפשר להשתמש ב gdm-flexiserver
<Ddorda> אני אנסה
<lightpriest> האמת שאני לא ממש יודע
<lightpriest> לא ניסיתי אף פעם
<Ddorda> אני אשאל ב־gnome
<lightpriest> :)
<dror6> how to conect celular modem
<lousygarua> תמיד מפחיד אותי לצאת לערוצים שלא קשורים לאובונטו ולשאול שאות
<lousygarua> שאלות*. איזה כיף אובונטו
<lousygarua> משהו משהו
<Ddorda> dror6: you just connect it and use network-manager
<dror6> it not conect
<dror6> יש מישהוא שחיבר מודם של אורנז
<Ddorda> dror6: אני בטוח שיש על זה חומר בגוגל בעברית, ראיתי את השאלה הזאת לא פעם
<dror6> יש מדריך בפורום אבל אני לא מוצא קובץ בשם /etc/wvdial.conf
<Ddorda> dror6: הקובץ באמת לא קיים
<dror6> אז מה עושים
<Ddorda> dror6: לא מצאת עוד אפשרויות?
<Ddorda> הייתי מחפש בשבילך
<Ddorda> אבל אני ממש עסוק כרגע
<Ddorda> :X
<dror6> זה כנראה ברוט איך אני מגיעה לרוט
<lousygarua> dror6: איזה רוט? הספריה של הרוט היא /root ומשתמש רגיל לא יכול לראות אותה
<dror6> כנראה שזה לא יהיה אפשרי
<dror6> להתחבר עם מודם סלולרי
<lousygarua> dror6: אהה מודם סלולרי של אורנג'
<lousygarua> דווקא אני יודע על מישהו שהכניס ליו אס בי וזה ישר עבד לו
<lousygarua> איזה מודם זה בדיוק? מה הדגם?
<shimi810> Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 3/3, 19:00. agenda at http://bit.ly/fDIlm7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
<dror6> alcalel
<shimi810> אם אני לא פה אף אחד לא מעדכן, הא?..
<lightpriest_> wassup?!?!?!?! :D
<someone235> כשאני נכנס לתיקיית משותפת מסויימת כתוב לי:
<someone235> Unable to mount location
<someone235> Unable to mount location
<someone235> Failed to mount Windows share
<H3r0> Ddorda -פה?
<Ddorda> בערך
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש לך שמץ של מושג למה
<H3r0> ppa wine
<H3r0> לא עידכן לי את wine לגירסה הכי חדשה?
<H3r0> כלומר
<H3r0> 1.3.13
<Ddorda> מתי היא יצאה?
<H3r0> אתמול
<Ddorda> בגלל זה
<H3r0> לא ממש לא
<H3r0> כל שבוע זה מעודכן טיפ טופם
<H3r0> כשאני בא בזמן כזה
<H3r0> היא כבר מוכנה
<H3r0> רק השבוע זה מוזר..
<Ddorda> אני לא יודע, אבל אם זה מאתמול אז זו כנראה הסיבה
<H3r0> אני פשוט שואל כי בערוץ שלהם אין תשובה
<H3r0> כי הם לא מתעסקים בזה
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> אוף אוף ועוד אוף
<H3r0> טוב נאלץ לחכות
<Ddorda> סבלות דיאגו, סבלנות.
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא יודע עד כמה זה אפשרי
<H3r0> בדרך כלל זה לא קורה :/
<nady> מה זה ברי
<Rodensky> דור יש לי משהו משעשע להעביר לך, אבל רק בתנאי שאפשר להציף לך בהודעה פרטית
<Rodensky> Ddorda, PING
<Rodensky> matanya, גם לך
<Rodensky> אם אתה כבר סופסוף פה :)
<matanya> תמיד פה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?
<Interruptus> פינג פונג
<matanya> :)
<matanya> את מוזמנת
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בטח
<Rodensky> אפשר להציף לכם?
<Rodensky> בעצם מתן זקן, הוא בדוק כבר מכיר את זה, אבל אולי לא, שווה לנסות
<matanya> חופשי
<Ddorda> matanya: יצאת זקן
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> סליחה, לא התכוונתי לפגוע, זה לא פוליטיקלי קורט לומר לו שהוא קשיש עתיק
<Rodensky> במונחי העולם הוירטואלי הוא סבא זמן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה את רוצה ממנו, הוא צעיר בנפשו!
<matanya> אני בדיוק מעדכן את התאריך תפוגה
<Rodensky> גם הטקסנית שנפטרה זה מכבר בגיל 115 הייתה צעירה בגילה
<Rodensky> אנשים שמגיעים לגיל 115 הם תמיד כאלה שאומרים שהחיים יפים
<matanya> אני לא רוצה לחיות כל כך הרבה
<matanya> מחזירים ציוד הרבה לפני
<Ddorda> כנ"ל
<Rodensky> אני אמות בגיל 40+
<Ddorda> למישהו יש מושג איך קוראים למשתשמש של gdm?
<H3r0> למה הכוונה?
<H3r0> בדיחה?
<matanya> Ddorda:
<matanya> אתה מנסה לעשות אוטו לוגאין?
<Ddorda> matanya: משהו כזה
<matanya> ולמה הסיבוך?
<Ddorda> H3r0: ככל הנראה יש משתמש ל־gdm
<Ddorda> אז ככה, אני רוצה לעשות לאפשר לחבר משתמש בלי ססמה, אבל באופן חד פעמי
<Ddorda> חיפשתי וחיפשתי ומתברר שהדרך הכי פשוטה היא ליצור autologin לאתחל את gdm ולהחזיר חזרה את ההגדרות
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא שאני לא מוצא איך משנים. אמרו לי דרך gconf במשתמש של gdm
<matanya> אהה
<matanya> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%9F
<matanya> זה?
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> matanya: לא...
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> מה הקשר?
<matanya> טעות בערוץ
<matanya> אני קצת אפוף
<matanya> אתה מדבר על אובונטו?
<Ddorda> כן
<matanya> וערכת את /etc/gdm/custom.conf?
<Ddorda> ניסיתי
<Ddorda> וזה לא עבד
<matanya> מה קרה?
<Interruptus> gnome-session ?
<Interruptus> ניסית להעלות?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: האמת שלא ניסיתי, אני אנסה
<Interruptus> ככה
<Interruptus> כמו שאתה מתחבר נגיד לסשן VNC
<Interruptus> של רוט
<Interruptus> שיושב על תצוגה :1
<Interruptus> אתה מקבל מסך אפור עם טרמינל
<Interruptus> ואז אתה רושם
<Interruptus> gnome-session
<Interruptus> ומקבל את הדסקטופ של הויאנסי
<Ddorda> אני אנסה, למרות שלא נראה לי שזה יעבוד
<Ddorda> אבל שווה לנסות
<H3r0> למה החרא הזה לא מתעדכן :/
<Gargamel2>  Ddorda היי
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: היי
<Gargamel2> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: הלכ טוב
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: לא עבד
<Gargamel2> כנ"ל
<H3r0> Interruptus - איזה כיף לריב בערוץ של פיט
<Interruptus> לע?
<Gargamel2> Ddorda יש לך זמן לדון קצת בוויקי?
<Interruptus> איזה ערוץ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: נראה לי שכן
<Interruptus> של מי?
<H3r0> Interruptus - corelan
<H3r0> do you know him?
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> איזה צ'אנל זה?
<H3r0> #corelan
<H3r0> לא מכיר?
<Gargamel2> המטרה של הוויקי היא להציג הגדרות למונחים בעיקר
<Gargamel2> השאלה אם יש שם מקום למדריכים
<Ddorda> בוודאי
<Gargamel2> השאלה אגב מופנית לכל מי שפה, לא רק ל-Ddorda
<Gargamel2> אז לא יהיה צורך בפורום מדריכים אם כך
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> שם
<Interruptus> יש שם משהו מעניין?
<Gargamel2> אז נניח בערך של גראב
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: נכון
<Gargamel2> ויש בעיות נפוצות איתו
<Gargamel2> כדאי לשים אותן באותו הערך
<Interruptus> ערוץ עמוס מדי
<Gargamel2> או בערך נפרד?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אותו הערך
<Ddorda> אלא אם כן זה נהיה כ"כ עמוס שזה שווה להעתיק לערך נפרד
<Ddorda> אבל נראה לי שכל עוד זה לא ארוך מדי, שווה להשאיר באותו עמוד
<Gargamel2> גם לדעתי
<Gargamel2> עוד דיעות?
<matanya> חתחתול, תפוס אותם
<Gargamel2> הוא ישן העצלן הזה
<Gargamel2> טוב אז באותו הערך
<H3r0> ימח שמו גיליתי את מקור הבעיה של האינטרנט המזורגג הזה
<H3r0> Interruptus - פה?
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> מה מה?
<H3r0> Interruptus - זו התחנה ההיא שאמרתי לך
<H3r0> ימח שמה
<H3r0> כנראה מורעלת בוירוסים
<H3r0> מציפים
<Interruptus> האא מזבלת לך את הרשת
<Interruptus> צקצק
<Interruptus> כמה רע כשאין לינוקס
<Interruptus> טוב תתחיל עם קומבופיקס
<Gargamel2> Ddorda איך אני יכול לקבל גישה לוויקי הקודם?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: לדבר אתי :)
<Gargamel2> אז אנחנו מדברים :)
<Ddorda> רגע, נראה איך אני מסדר לך את זה
<Gargamel2> תשמע, מבחינתי להוציא את הערכים לקובץ טקסט או אקסל
<Gargamel2> (אקסל זה שם גנרי מבחינתי לגיליון אלקטרוני. לא לקפוץ)
<Gargamel2> לא צריך לחפור בשרתים בשביל זה
<H3r0> Interruptus - משהו כבדדד
<nicoco> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8803/batfire.png
<nicoco> מה דעתכם על הפרץ הארטיסטי הפתאומי הזה?
<nicoco> חוץ מ"לעזאזל, מה זאת הרזולוציה הזאת?!", כמובן
<Rodensky> מזכיר יצירה קוביסטית מהתקופה הנאו-רומנטית
<Rodensky> סתם, חביב
<Rodensky> כשמקטינים, זה נראה כמו עין של חתול :)
<nicoco> זה יכול להיות אחלה וולפייפר
<nicoco> עם קצת שיפוצים
<nicoco> כמו הפינות
<nicoco> בקיצור, זאת תוצאה של שעמום
<nicoco> לפעמים חביבה ולפעמים ורודה להחליא
<nicoco> או צבעונית להחליא
<nicoco> כמו הדסקטופ הקודם שלי
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> הו
<Interruptus> נראה כמו עטיפה של אלבום נו אייג'
<nicoco> דרך אגב, ככה נראה הדסקטופ הקודם שלי, למי שלא מעורה בסוד העניין
<nicoco> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9960/screenshotey.jpg
<nicoco> פסיכודלי משהו
<Interruptus> הו לגמרי
<Interruptus> LSD
<H3r0> תהיה בריא
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> שמע
<nicoco> זה החזיק למשהו כמו שבוע
<nicoco> עד שנשברתי
<Interruptus> עדיף בהרבה על הדסקטופ הירוק של ההוא
<nicoco> תכלס
<nicoco> פחות מונוטוני, זה בטוח
<Interruptus> לי יש תמונה של הכלבה בדסקטופ
<H3r0> לי יש תמונה רגועה
<H3r0> ככה שאם משהו לא מסתדר
<H3r0> אני מסתכל בתמונה ונרגע :)
<nicoco> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7190/screenshotzh.png
<Interruptus> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/8999/myde.png
<nicoco> לול
<Interruptus> איזה אייקון סט זה אצלך?
<Interruptus> מגניב
<Interruptus> כוכבי כזה
<nicoco> Elegant AwOken
<Interruptus> מגניב
<nicoco> בכלל, כל הערכת נושא הזאת יפה למדי
<nicoco> סולידית כזאת
<nicoco> Elegant Gnome
<Interruptus> אני על גליידר מקוסטם
<Interruptus> עם אייקון סט פאנזה
<Interruptus> ובורדרים מצומצמים
<Interruptus> ככה שהכל יתפוס מינימום של מקום
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> חביב
<nicoco> נטבוק?
<Interruptus> IBM T43
<Interruptus> מסך 14
<Interruptus> זה למה אני משתמש בפאנל אחד
<nicoco> הבנתי אותך
<Interruptus> כי במסך 14" 2 פאנלים גומרים לך את המקום
<nicoco> אני הכי אוהב את הכל הכי גדול שאפשר
<nicoco> מעצבן אותי שיש מקום פנוי על המסך
<Interruptus> אפילו את הפונטים צימצמתי לגודל 7
<nicoco> אז יש לי שבע פאנלים
<Interruptus> כדי שהאייקונים יצטופפו יפה
<nicoco> והכל על מסך מלא
<Interruptus> ולא יפריעו לכלבה
<nicoco> אני כבר לא משתמש בדסקטופ בכלל
<nicoco> הכל דרך התפריטים
<nicoco> או קיצורים על הפאנלים
<nicoco> ותיקון למקודם
<nicoco> <nicoco> אז יש לי שבע פאנלים
<nicoco> ^הכוונה לוורקספייסז
<Interruptus> אני ביטלתי אותם
<H3r0> אם יש חסרון אחד באוכל של שבת
<H3r0> זה התוצאות אחרי זה
<Interruptus> לאחר שנוכחתי שהאייקון של זה תופס לי מקום חינם בפאנל
<Interruptus> +1 הירו
<Interruptus> אני מרגיש את החמין עד עכשיו
<H3r0> לא רק אתה
<H3r0> Interruptus - ועוד משהו די מגניב
<H3r0> הורדתי את התהליך wicd ושוב חזר לי gnome ל67 ראם
<Interruptus> פשש סחתיקה
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: ?
<Gargamel2> זה אפשרי לשחזר מהוויקי הישן ערכים?
<Gargamel2> לא דחוף להיום, כמובן
<Gargamel2> או בכלל
<Rodensky> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3050/screenshotxr.png
<Rodensky> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9343/screenshot1rgv.png
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSTJVTpUbgA
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-06
<Rodensky> Ddorda, אני מסתכלת על הסיסטם מוניטור והפולסאודיו כללל הזמן נכסה ונדלק
<Rodensky> *נכבה
<Rodensky> זה מרגיש כאילו שהסיסטם מוניטור מהבהב
<Rodensky> אני עכשיו רואה פרק מסידרה והסאונד רץ חלק, אבל התהליך של הפולסאודיו לא מפסיק להבהב בקצב לא נורמלי
<Rodensky> האמיול הדפוק הזה כל הזמן נתקע ועכשיו הוא הכניס לי בלי שרציתי את כ-ל התיקיות של המחשב לשיתוף!
<Rodensky> ועכשיו פתאום כל הגרפיקה נראית כמו בווינדוס 95 ועם צלילים דפוקים למרות שביטלתי את כל צלילי המערכת!
<Rodensky> חלק מהדברים הרגע חזרו, חלק מהתוכנות עדין נראות ככה, והאייקונים על שולחן העבודה שינו לערכה ישנה ומכוערת במקום אלה שאני קבעתי!
<nicoco> יש לי חידה בשבילך
<nicoco> היה היה מגדלור אחד שכל הספינות היו מתנפצות לרגליו וטובעות
<nicoco> אנשים באו לחקור את התופעה
<nicoco> וגילו שהוא כבה ונכבה
<nicoco> אז למה הספינות מתנפצות לרגליו?
<Rodensky> מן הסתם, כי בחושך הן לא רואות אותו ולכן מתנגשות בו
<Rodensky> עוד שבוע אני בחופשה בארץ ואז יהיה לי זמן להתעסק עם זה ולהחליף מערכת
<Rodensky> עייפתי מכל התקלות והבעיות
<H3r0> בגלל שהוא מקולקל ולא נדלק?
<H3r0> Rodensky - ברוך שובך לארץ הקודש
<Rodensky> חכה, עדין לא שבתי
<Rodensky> אולי הטיסה תתבטל? אולי המטוס יתרסק?
<H3r0> פשוט לא בטוח שאני אהיה כאן
<H3r0> חס ושלום
<H3r0> אל תאחלי דברים כאלו
<Rodensky> לא מברכים על דברים לפני שהם קרו
<H3r0> את רוצה להרוג אותי?
<H3r0> אז בהצלחה
<Rodensky> תודה
<H3r0> כנ"ל לגבי המערכת
<Rodensky> תודה
<H3r0> יאללה חודש טוב שיהיה לנו
<Rodensky> חודש נפלא
<Interruptus> דביאן 6 יצא!!
<trew_> היי לכם
<trew_> שבוע טוב מה נשמע?
<trew_> חזרתי מהגלות
<trew_> אם כי אני עדיין בגלות
<trew_> לאלהאמין שאני בווינדוס
<trew_> אבל להיות עם KDE בווינדוס במקום השולח עבודה של חלונות
<trew_> זה חצי נחמה
<Interruptus> פחח
<Interruptus> רציני?
<trew_> כן
<trew_> יש לי פלזמה
<trew_> וגם ויגדטים
<trew_> אמרוק הפאנל
<Interruptus> צקצקצק
<Interruptus> גם ווינדוס וגם KDE
<trew_> רק מעצבן שהוא נכנס לתוך ריכוז האייקונים של WIN 7 כך שהוא לא כזה זמין
<trew_> הדבר שכי מתסכל בווינדוס
<trew_> זה שהוא לא מאפשר לך לעמוד על הרמקול
<Interruptus> הדבר הכי מתסכל בווינדוס שזה ווינדוס
<trew_> ולהוריד וואליום עם גלגלת העכבר
<trew_> כן
<trew_> אני מדבר עכשיו עם מה שיש לי
<trew_> הייתי שמח לחזור ללינוקקס רק שאני תקוע עם הגראב המעצבן הזה
<Interruptus> grub-install
<trew_> אז כרגע אני מחוץ למערכת
<Interruptus> hd(0,0)
<Interruptus> וכו
<trew_> לא עובד לי
<Interruptus> צקצק
<trew_> שניה אני ידביק פלטים
<Interruptus> מה יש לך שם סמטוחה של פארטישנים?
<trew_> אדביק*
<trew_> לא יש לי רק 4
<Rodensky> איך KDE על ווינדוס? :o
<moshe742_> היי
<moshe742_> מישהו יודע איך אני יכול לאפס סיסמה בלי גישה לגראב?
<Interruptus> single user mode
<trew_> Interruptus: זה מה קבלתי
<trew_> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=55825&highlight=%E2%F8%E0%E1
<trew_> אני אנסה את זה מאוחר יותר
<trew_> באמת מעניין אם זה יעבוד
<trew_> לפי מה שאני מבין אני לא צריך hdX
<trew_> אלא SDX
<trew_> כי אני עם SATA
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Rodensky> "בריטניה: בימ"ש אסר על אדם לקיים יחסי מין"
<Rodensky> עה, ערוץ לא נכון, פה אסור:)
<trew_> טוב זזתי לעשות משהו מוזר
<trew_> להסביר למיקרוסופט למה שהדיסק שקניתי חוקי
<trew_> ושהוא צריך לעבוד גם כשהוא מותקן פעם ראשונה
<trew_> ביי לכם בינתיים
<trew_> יום טוב
<Yaron-Heb> מלחמה נגד הזמן, מי מוציא סיקור על דביאן 6 לקובץ?
<Ddorda> יו אני גמור מעיפות
<Ddorda> נראה לי שאני אזוז לישון
<H3r0> Ddorda - לילה טוב
<Ddorda> מי כאן היה הסטודנט באיטליה?
<coonxs2> wed מזה?
<Ddorda> coonxs2: איפה אתה רואה wed?
<coonxs2> שאלתי
<Ddorda> coonxs2: אני מניח שיש לזה לא מעט פרושים, תלוי באיזה הקשר
<coonxs2> רוצה מידע לגבי זה
<coonxs2> בכל הקשר מזה אומר
<coonxs2> בישביל מה זה
<coonxs2> מזה עושה
<Ddorda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WED
<coonxs2> אפשר שאלה?
<Ddorda> בטח
<trew_> vhh kfo
<trew_> היי לכם
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<trew_> Ddorda: אתה כאן?
<trew_>  פנוי?
<trew_> Yaron-Heb: אתה פנוי?
<trew_> יש פה מישהו?
<trew_> למישהו יש מושג עם וורדפרס?
<mosh> שלום
<mosh> האם מישהו פנוי לעצה
<mosh> קניתי מחשב חדש ללא מערכת הפעלה. אני מעוניין להתקין UBUNTU ולא יודע איזו גרסה להוריד   64 או 32
<mosh> איך אני יודע איזה מחשב יש לי ?
<serfus> האם לא אמרו לך איפה שקנית את המחשב?
<serfus> אני מניח שאמור להיות כתוב איפשהו במפרט
<Interruptus> כל המעבדים החדשים תומכים ב64
<Interruptus> אם יש לך זיכרון מעל 4 גיגה
<Interruptus> תתקין 64
<Interruptus> כי 32 יזהה רק 3.9 מתוך זה
<mosh> זיכרון הכוונה לזכרון פנימי RAM?
<Ddorda> trew_: כאן
<mosh> יש מה שנקרא זכרון מעבד
<Ddorda> mosh: cache?
<mosh> 6MB CACHE
<Ddorda> למעבד יש מטמון
<Ddorda> 6MB זה יפה מאוד
<mosh> המעבד הוא מדגם
<mosh> INTEL CORE I5-2300
<mosh> הזכרון הפנימי של המחשב הוא 4 GB
<mosh> בינתיים הורדתי מהאתר את UBUNTU 10.4 בגרסת 32
<mosh> אבל השאלה היא היא לא כדאי לי להוריד את 64 במקומה?
<Rodensky> אם המעבד שלך תומך ב64, אז תתקין 64
<Rodensky> אין סיבה שלא
<i-pink_> יש סיבה מאוד טובה לא להתקין 64BIN
<i-pink_> BIT*
<Rodensky> והיא?
<i-pink_> היא אומנם תתן תמיכה ב4GB
<i-pink_> אבל היא ממש לא מדובגת כמו שצריך.
<i-pink_> אני אוכלת איתה קש כל יום..
<Rodensky> אז זו כנראה בעיה ספציפית לאובונטו... :X
<i-pink_> כן..
<i-pink_> או שלא
<i-pink_> יצא לי לעבוד על VB עם דביאן וגם SUSE אבל ב32BIT
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> אז מסקנת הרוב היא 32 ביט?
<i-pink_> מה שהכי יציב בינתיים
<Rodensky> עדיף כמה שפחות באגים מאשר כמה שיותר זיכרון
<i-pink_> זה הדביאן STABLE
<Rodensky> אז אם 64 לא יציבה
<Rodensky> תתקין 32
<Rodensky> אם שתיהן יציבות, אז 64
<i-pink_> היא יציבה, אבל הרבה חבילות לא קיימות ל64BIT
<i-pink_> ואז אם אתה רוצה להתקין משהו שתלוי בחבילה, אז לקמפל..
<Rodensky> שיהיה, לי ממילא נגמר הסוס מאובונטו כך שאני אפילו לא מתכוונת לבדוק את זה
<i-pink_> ואם לא ניתן לקמפל, אז...
<Rodensky> בחופש יהיה לי זמן לשבור את הראש, אני אתקין משהו אחר
<Rodensky> עייפתי מהמלחמות עם המערכת. אם הייתי רוצה ווינדוס, הייתי חוזרת לווינדוס
<i-pink_> Rodensky, למה לא דביאן?
<Rodensky> החלטתי לנסות ארצ', ואם אני אראה שזה כאב ראש בהתקנות אז אני אשים דביאן או מינט מבוססת דביאן
<mosh> אגב, אם אני מתקין את הISO שך אובונטו לדיסקונקי  האם זה משמיד לי אפשרות שימוש אחר בו לנצח?
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<serfus> מינט מבוססת אובונטו, דביאן רק בעקיפין
<Rodensky> סרפוס, הבנתי שיש גרסאות מבוססות דביאן ישירות
<Rodensky> ככה אמרו לי
<mosh> התוכנה שמעתיקה ברגעים אלו את ISO לדיסקונקי הזהירה אותי 3 פעמים בעניין הזה
<Rodensky> שיש מבוסס אובונטו ויש מבוסס דביאן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן, אבל בפיתוח
<serfus> mosh, אני עובד עם אובונטו 10.10 65 ביט ואין לי שום בעיה
<serfus> *64 כמובן
<Ddorda> mosh: ממש לא. זה רק כמה קבצים על הדיסק
<Rodensky> אז שיהיה רק בפיתוח, העיקר שיהיה
<mosh> :)
<Ddorda> mosh: בכל רגע אתה יכול לסמן אותם וללחות על delete
<Ddorda> ללחוץ*
<i-pink_> mosh
<mosh> טוב בינתיים 32 כנראה יותקן
<i-pink_> תגבה אותו
<Rodensky> mosh, בד"כ התוכנה מפרמטת את הדוק בשביל להתקין עליו את האימג' שלך
<mosh> טוב לא היה בדיסק משהו נוסף, פשוט הוא 8 ג'יגה ולא רציתי שהוא יפסיק לעבוד אחכ שלא בשירות לינוק
<mosh> ס
<Rodensky> אם זה דוק בנפח קטן ויש מגבלת מקום, אז לא תוכל לשים עליו עוד דברים עד שלא תפרמט ותעיף את האימג'
<mosh> אההה
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> עכשיו הבנתי
<mosh> תודה :)
<Rodensky> אבל אם זה דוק של 8 ג'יגה אז אחרי שתשים את האימג', אמור להיות מקום לעוד דברים (במסגרת הנפח שיישאר לך)
<mosh> אגב
<mosh> אולי אתם יודעים
<mosh> במחשב הישן שלי   זה שאני מתכתב בו עכשיו
<mosh> היתה לי אובונטו והיא קרסה ונמחקה לחלוטין יום אחד
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אם משתמשים בכלי של אובונטו ליצירת לייב usb הוא לא מפרמט כלום
<mosh> כרגע יש מצב שיש לי איזה 200 מגהבייט באלוקיישן
<Ddorda> אלא אם כן את לוחצת לפרמט כמובן
<mosh> שהווינדוס XP שלי לא יודע איך לאחות מחדש לדיסק הקשיח
<i-pink_> mosh, סביר שהיא לא נמחקה, אלא שהמערכת קבצים נשברה
<Rodensky> טוב לדעת דור
<Rodensky> אני השתמשתי בכלים אחרים שפירמטו את הדוק
<Rodensky> ז"א, כחלק מההתקנה, לא אחרי בחירה
<mosh> עשינו בדיקה אני וחבר מבין, ובעצם כל המערכת נמחקה לחלוטין
<Rodensky> בלינוקס יש איחוי בכלל?
<Rodensky> בחיים שלי לא שמעתי על דבר כזה :X :)
<mosh> ווינדוס
<mosh> וכנראה שאי בו
<mosh> שאי ןבו
<Rodensky> חחח כן בווינדוס חובה לעשות איחוי מידי פעם
<Ddorda> ללינוקס אין איחוי
<Ddorda> כי המערכת קבצים של לינוקס בנויה טוב
<Rodensky> ופעם בחצי שנה לפרמט את המחשב כי המערכת לא מסוגלת לסחוב יותר :P
<Ddorda> בלי להשוות לשום מערכת קבצים נחותה יותר NTFS
<Rodensky> שתי המגבלות הקטנות והמעצבנות שנתקלתי בהן במערכות הקבצים של ווינדוס זה מגבלות הנפח ואורך השם הדרקוניות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: עדיין יש מגבלת שם לקבצים?
<Ddorda> זה לא מגבלה של FAT?
<Rodensky> יש מגבלה, פשוט לא כל-כך קטנה כמו של FAT
<Rodensky> וזה בעייתי שעדין מייצרים המון מכשירים שמתבססים על FAT
<Rodensky> זה כזה דרעק =|
<mosh> אז ככה
<mosh> העלתי את המחשב דרך הדיסקונקי ובחרתי להריץ אובונטו דרך הUSB
<mosh> אחרי שהוא העלה לכמה שניות את מסך הפתיחה הוא הריץ המון שורות והשאיר אותי עם קומנדליין
<mosh> UBUNTU@UBUNTU:~$
<mosh> מה לעשות
<mosh> ?
<Rodensky> מוזר :X
<mosh> כאילו זרק אותי לתצורה טקסטואלית
<mosh> האמת אני קצת חושש לבחור באופציה של התקנה על ההארדיסק, כי אולי הוא יעשה דבר דומה אחכ
<mosh> יכול להיות שזה קשור לעובדה שהורדתי 32 ביט?
<Rodensky> לא נראה לי. התקנתי כבר כמה וכמה פעמים 32 ביט מדוק
<Rodensky> הכל הלך תקין
<Rodensky> התקנה גרפית
<Rodensky> תנסה אולי מחדש?
<mosh> ניסיתי פעמיים
<mosh> הוא כותב  WELCOME TO UBUNTU!
<mosh> ואז נותן קומנדליין
<Rodensky> יכול להיות שהתקנת על הדוק התקנה לא גרפית או משהו כזה?... עם איזה כלי עשית את זה?
<mosh> הממ
<mosh> קוראים לזה....
<mosh> UNIVERSAL USB INSTALLER
<serfus> גם הגרסה האלטרנטיבית לא אמורה להביא לכזה מצב
<mosh> יכול להיות שהתוכנה לא זיהתה אלמנט חומרה במחשב ?
<mosh> ולכן הוא לא נותן ממשק גרפי?
<mosh> סתם השערה לא מלומדת
<serfus> יכול להיות שזאת איזה בעיה עם הכרטיס מסך אבל לא ממש נראה לי
<serfus> google might help?
<mosh> חחח
<mosh> אולי
<mosh> את התפריט הראשוני הוא העלה
<mosh> זה שבו אני יכול לבחור בין התקנה לבין הרצה וכו
<serfus> תבחר בלייב
<trew_> מישהו מכיר וורדפרס?
<trew_> איך אני מטמיע וידאו מאתר חיצוני?
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> מה כונתך בלייב?
<serfus> live cd
<Ddorda> trew_: יש לזה תוספים, או שאתה פשוט מעתיק את ה־html
<serfus> תעלה אותו בלי להתקין
<mosh> שזה בדיוק מה שעשיתי....
<trew_> אני מנסה להעלות לאתר ואני לא מצליח
<trew_> Ddorda: את קוד ההטמעה של יוטיוב אבל הוא לא נותן
<mosh> סיים סיים
<serfus> mosh, לדעתי חפש את שם כרטיס המסך שלך בגוגל + אובונטו ואז תראה אם עוד אנשים מדווחים על הבעיה
<Ddorda> mosh: באנגלית כמובן
<Ddorda> mosh: תכתוב במסוף שנפתח לך
<mosh> אוקי.  הכרטיס מסך שלי הוא ONBOARD
<Ddorda> lspci |grep VGA
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> מה זה הקו הזה שכתבת לפני הGREP
<Ddorda> mosh: לרוב זה \ + Shift
<Ddorda> באזור שבין backspace לבין Enter
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> הוא רק יצר עוד שורה
<mosh> של קומנד
<mosh> ואם אני כותב את הפקודה LS
<mosh> הוא כותב בכחול DESKTOP ושוב שורת קומנד
<mosh> גם אני אני עושה אתחול ובתפריט של אובונטו בוחר בHELP   הוא שוב מקפיץ אותי לאותו מצב של שורת פקודה
<mosh> אולי כדאי לי לנסות לצרוב את הISO על דיוידי?
<Ddorda> mosh: ls באותיות קטנות
<mosh> כן כמובן
<mosh> תגובה:
<Ddorda> אחרי כמה שנים בתמיכה הטכנית לומדים להגיד גם את המובן מאליו
<Ddorda> :P
<mosh> DESKTOP  בצבע כחול
<Ddorda> אפשר תמונה?
<mosh> אין לי איך להעביר....
<mosh> הכוונה המילה דסקטופ מופיעה בצבע כחול
<mosh> ואחריה שורת פקודה
<mosh> :)
<mosh> הזוי
<Ddorda> לא מוכרת לי התופעה
<mosh> אולי משהו  ביצירה של הדיסקונקי נדפק?
<Ddorda> יכול להיות, אבל אני בספק
<mosh> אני מנסה שוב להתקין עליו את הISO
<mosh> תכף נגלה
<mosh> ....
<mosh> :)
<serfus> אגב, למה אתה מתקין את השונרא ולא את הסוריקטה?
<mosh> כנראה שבגלל הLTS
<mosh> לא עוזר אד כנראה...
<serfus> בפועל גרסת lts לא מבטיחה יותר יציבות
<serfus> זה רק עניין של תמיכה רשמית
<mosh> אולי זה קשור לבעיה?  כלומר אם המחשב מאד חדיש..
<serfus> יכול להיות אבל גם לא נראה לי
<serfus> תכתוב את שם הכרטיס/מעבד/לוח אם... מה שאתה יודע + אובונטו בגוגל ותראה אם צץ משהו מעניין
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> אז
<mosh> בסופו של דבר הורדתי את גרסה 10.10 לדיסקונקיף והצלחתי להעלות את התוכנה מהUSB
<mosh> כרגע עושה רושם שכנראה המחשב היה חדש מדי עבור 10.4
<Ddorda> לא יאמן "המחשב היה חדש מדי בשביל 10.04"
<i-pink_> avihay
<avihay> hi
<Nate][> Hi
<i-pink_> מה קורה?
<Nate][> What's up?
<avihay> oh, you know, school
<avihay> או אתה יודע, ביתספר
<Nate][> School sucks, ey?
<avihay> i-pink_:  יכול להיות שאני נפרד ממנה לתמיד
<i-pink_> אתה נפרד מחדווה?
<avihay> כן
<i-pink_> למה?
<i-pink_> אהה
<i-pink_> אני זוכרת
<avihay> אחרי שנתים וחצי, אניחושב שהגיע הזמן להיפרד
<Nate][> Hedva ][?
<i-pink_> אמרת שהיא מורכבת ומסובכת מידי..
<i-pink_> נו.. לך תבין נשים :-)
<avihay> אחרי כמה חודשים רישאנים כבר ידעתי שזה לא יכול להמשך לתמיד
<avihay> ראשונים*
<i-pink_> אז למה גררת את הקשר?
<i-pink_> זה לא יפה למשוך ככה מישהי ובסוף לשבור לה את הלב.
<avihay> כי היה לי קשה לגמור אותו
<i-pink_> :-(
<i-pink_> נתי נראה עכשיו כמו אחיך הגדול!
<avihay> הייתי צריך להשקיע כדי לחתוך
<avihay> שיער קצר?
<i-pink_> OK
<i-pink_> כן
<avihay> הייתי מראה לך איך אני נראה עכשיו עם שיער ארוך וזקן, היית נבהלת
<H3r0> בוקר טוב
<i-pink_> אז תשקיע בעצמך..
<i-pink_> או שאני צריכה לחזור לארץ ולשפץ אותך...
<Nate][> שר* יש לנו תייש
<Nate][> מה המשמעות
<Interruptus> היפיז
<Interruptus> הכי כיף
<Interruptus> הכי כיף היפים צוהלים
<Ddorda> יא אללה, איזו כתבה אדירה אלעד כתב
<Ddorda> תפנית בעלילה
<Ddorda> שכנע גם אותי
<Ddorda> מי שלא רשום ל־"קובץ", תיכנסו מחר בבוקר, כתבה מעולה
<H3r0> Ddorda - בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> H3r0: בוקר אור
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה שלומך הבוקר?
<Ddorda> טוב תודה בסדר
<H3r0> :)
<H3r0> וכמו תמיד צדקת
<Ddorda> H3r0: :)
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה לא מבין
<Ddorda> אני קיבוצניק, השיר הזה טבוע לי בדם
<H3r0> אני אוהב כל כך את פיירפוקס
<Ddorda> 4?
<H3r0> זה לא יאמן עד כמה
<david-c> היי יש כאן משהו עזרה לכמה דקות
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא בכללי
<H3r0> אגב לצערי יש הרבה אנשים כיום על הכרום
<H3r0> וזה רע
<H3r0> פשוט רע
<david-c> תגידו בטעות מחקתי את החבילה של הקבצי הזיפ דרך משתמש sudo
<david-c> את החבילה gwibber
<david-c> ודרך מנהל החבילות זה לא נותן לי להתקין מחדש
<david-c> אומר שגיאה
<david-c> יש מצב לעזרה
<Ddorda> david-c: תראה את ההשגיא
<Ddorda> david-c: לא בפרטי
<david-c> טוב
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<david-c> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<david-c> E: לא יכול לנעול את ספריית ההורדה
<david-c> בכל אופן מחקתי שתי קבצים שהיו קשורים לחבילה הזאת
<Shualdon> Ddorda: שמע סיפור
<H3r0> Ddorda - נכון גנום3 בנויה בJS?
<Shualdon> ידידה שלי, שבטיול בני זילנד, רשמה עכשיו בפייסבוק שהיא שונאת את אובונטו
<Shualdon> מסתבר שהיא על מחשב עם אובונטו באיזו אכסניה
<Shualdon> ולא מצליחה לחבר את המצלמה
<Shualdon> אז הפנתי אותה ל -f spot
<Shualdon> והיא התפלאה שאפשר ישירות משם להעלות תמונות לפייסבוק
<Shualdon> ועכשיו היא כבר לא שונאת את אובונטו :)
<H3r0> Shualdon - f sopt?
<H3r0> spot*
<Shualdon> כן
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא
<H3r0> Shualdon - מה זה?
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה לא?
<Shualdon> ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אז מה כן.
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא לא
<Ddorda> לא בנויה ב־JS
<H3r0> Shualdon - f spot
<Ddorda> היא ממומשת ב־JS
<Ddorda> כאילו, קשה להסביר
<Ddorda> המאחורה לא עובד ב־JS
<Ddorda> המקדימה כן
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מגניב לאללה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: !
<Ddorda> מה חברה שלך עושה בניו זילנד?
<Shualdon> טיול אחרי צבא
<Ddorda> אה, מגניב
<Shualdon> כן...
<Shualdon> 3 חודשים בניו זילנד וחודשיים בתאילנד
<Ddorda> תאילנד מקופ מסוכן
<Ddorda> :P
<H3r0> מישהו מוכן להסביר לי מה זה
<Shualdon> חח
<H3r0> f spot
<H3r0> ?
<Shualdon> תחפש בגוגל
<Shualdon> :P
<Shualdon> סתם
<Shualdon> תוכנה לארגון תמונות
<Shualdon> זה בא עם כל התקנה של אובונטו
<H3r0> אה נחמד
<Shualdon> כן
<Ddorda> david-c: מה בדיוק עשית?
<Shualdon> טוב אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> מחקת קבצים עם הרשאות מנהל?
<david-c> מחקתי את הקובץ של החבילה
<david-c> דרך sudo
<Ddorda> david-c: תנסה להעלות את synaptic
<david-c> לא נותן
<david-c> אומר יש שגיאה
<david-c> אומר לא מאושר
<david-c> ואומר גם לא יכול לנעול את ספריית ההורדה E
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<david-c> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2: No
<david-c> such file or directory)
<david-c> זהו זה מה שרשום שאני בא להתקין
<david-c> אני עשיתי נתבתי לתקיה ואז עשיתי
<david-c> sudo rm -r archives
<david-c> ומחקתי אותה
<david-c> ןאז רציתי להתקין מחדש זה לא נותן
<david-c> טעות שלי
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-31
<serfus> שלום לכולם
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-01
<yuvilio> serfus: שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-02
<govatent> hello
<govatent> is anyone around?
<serfus> hey govatent
<govatent> how are you?
<serfus> great and you/
<serfus> ?
<govatent> I am doing good. Been enjoying my time in Israel the last few weeks.
<govatent> On vacation here till the 24th.
<serfus> ah how nice
<serfus> where are you from?
<govatent> I live in Miami Florida.
<govatent> Last time we spoke I was at UDS. :)
<govatent> not sure if you remember. its been a while
<serfus> oh right!
<serfus> i remember now
<serfus> :)
<govatent> I was hoping to get to meet some ubuntu users for coffee or something while I am here.
<serfus> hum... it's kind of a rough time for the israeli loco
<serfus> i'll tell you what
<serfus> you should mail the list
<serfus> it will be you best chance to gather some folks
<serfus> are you registered in launchpad?
<govatent> ok. is there some kind of best location to request? I am currently in the capital. Last week I was in holon. Next week ill be all the way up north with my grandma.
<govatent> Yes i am.
<govatent> i am part of the florida loco team
<govatent> and the argentina team
<serfus> so join the israeli one
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il
<serfus> :)
<serfus> and mail the list
<govatent> will do. will english be ok? or should i have a family member help me write in hebrew as well?
<serfus> write that you are visiting, where and when and see what comes up
<serfus> sure, english will be good
<serfus> i guess you wouldn't have much to talk about with someone who won't understand it
<govatent> I could still make friends. :)
<govatent> I've had an interesting time moving my way around with just english. people seem to not want to deal with me.
<serfus> i'll do my best to attend
<serfus> haha
<serfus> people here might not be all too inviting
<govatent> I had a very nice Philippine caretaker help me find my bus stop yesterday cause she spoke enough english and was kind
<govatent> i thought it was funny
<serfus> :D
<govatent> What days work out best for you and time slots?
<serfus> i guess you could find more english speakers at tel aviv and jerusalem rather up north or down south
<govatent> i'd like to work the meetup around when your free. at least i know you can try and show up. i'm free all month. :P
<govatent> I'm in Jerusalem right now. not far from the old city.
<serfus> my problem is that i might not be able to come at all
<govatent> ah ok
<serfus> i mainly study at this time and rest of the time i work
<govatent> well ill see when i'm not with family and just pick that date then and see what kind of reply i get
<serfus> this is maybe why the loco it at it's situation
<govatent> it makes me feel like a bum having a month off. all my friends work/study
<serfus> wish i had this problem :P
<serfus> guysoft42 lives in jerusalem as far as i know
<serfus> anyhow, i must leave now... i have my history finales today
<govatent> ok. good luck and we shall catch up later
<serfus> hope i can make it
<serfus> later govatent
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-03
<guysoft42> serfus, ?
<needhelp23323> שלום
<needhelp23323> לכולם
<needhelp23323> יש פה מישהו ?
<serfus> guysoft42, אה?
<guysoft42> serfus, you pinged me
<serfus> נכון, היה פה אחד שנמצא בחופשה בארץ ומנסה להפגש עם אנשים מהקהילה
<Nate][> test
<Nate][> Using Empathy 2.30.2
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-04
<Shualdon> החדר הזה נהיה שומם מרגע לרגע...
<Shualdon> למרות שאצלכם זה רק 6:20 בבוקר... אז סביר
<direwolf> שלום
<direwolf> איך אני מתקין אובונטו על מחשב נייד?
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-05
<isaac> hello
<isaac> i have a q
<isaac> why the Obunto can't play video?
<yair> שלום לכולם יש כאן מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-29
<judahitewarrior7> Hi, I am having problems accessing Hebrew fonts in LibreOffice Writer. Whenever I try to select a certain Hebrew font, it will not switch from the default Hebrew font "Lohit Hindi". Can anyone help?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-30
<Guest22915> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-03
<Polo121> היי
<Polo121> אשמח לעזרה , התקדנתי עכשיו אובונטו
<Polo121> ויש לי לאגים, זה לא פועל חלק, העכבר והתיקיות בקושי זזים ולוקח זמן לדברים להפתח
<Polo121> מה אפשר לעשות? (מערכת הפעלה 32 סיביות, 1 ג''יגה ראם)
<Interruptus> אובונטו כבדה לאללה
<Interruptus> חבל שהתקנת
<Interruptus> עדיף היית מתקין דביאן טסטינג
<Interruptus> גם יותר יציב
<Interruptus> גם יותר מסורתי
<Interruptus> וגם יותר מהיר
<Interruptus> קח תוריד
<Interruptus> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-dvd/
<avihay> Interruptus: I wouldn't have recommended debien to a new user, there are some rough edges there from my little experience.
<avihay> also, I guess his lag is due to composting. maybe he needs a propitiatory driver, or maybe he needs a desktop environment that is _not unity_
<avihay> I've also been watching some LAS, and they suggest mint as a more polished buntu
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-29
<nati> אהלן
<dsa> בסה
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-30
<amireldor> anyone around?\
<Avihay> define a round.
<amireldor> Avihay, it is a word, built from letters such as o n d o and r
<Avihay> I suppose it is
<amireldor> Avihay, what is your health status
<amireldor> is it 80% or above?
<Avihay> I suppose so
<Avihay> why? what is it to you? (trying to sound English, not rude)
<amireldor> Avihay, just feeling motherly for no particular reason
<amireldor> for my fellows of the Israeli LoCo
<amireldor> Avihay, I should also apologize for my question, it is also a bit rude to ask a stranger
<amireldor> though we've spoken here before
<Avihay> oh, not at all, it's the way of the land
<amireldor> I personally lost my mind in the last few weeks. Regaining them again, it feels nice to be human again :) or is it? hmm... pigeons are funny
<amireldor> acid--, captain on deck!
<Avihay> :->
<amireldor> trivia: did you know that this channel once had ~33 chatters in it?
<Avihay> lies!
<amireldor> woooooohooooo
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-31
<amireldor_> good cowboy here as well
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-27
<guy> hy
<avi__> האם משהו שם ?
<avi__> האם אתה שם ?
<guyy> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-28
<Avihay_work> טוב, כמעט היתה כאן שיחה דו צדדית. כמעט.
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-30
<chompyZ> nice to know there is a ubuntu channel for il
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-01
<Avihay> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550641501686243&fref=nf
